# Parlantes Jahro de  fabricación nacional



## gaston sj

Holales comento que me estoy armando de mi propio sonido y  ya tengo adquirido un par de DAS 15G y un par de selenium 15pw3 por cierto el equipo se siente bien en fiestas hasta de 200 personas al aire libre para agudos tengo un par de twiters bala y unos drivers de no muy alta calidad pero que suenan bien 

y la idea que tenia es de adquirir dos woofers JAHRO de fabricacion nacional los que vienen con la campana de fundicion y bobina de 4 pulgadas (son los nacionales no los chinos importados)
y para mover todo tengo una potencia marca DEAP de 600w por canal a 8 ohm a 4 ohm es mas pero no se cuanto -- 

el objetivo es alcanzar el sonido nesesario para sonorizar espacios grandes y para que ensaye un grupo musical... posiblemente se utilizen en tocadas en vivo 

si alguien conose estos parlantes les agradeceria que me echen una mano contandome su experiencia.. o algun conosimiento sobre ellos 

los parlantes son de 600w -- creo que 250rms (INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA)

me parecio que esta marca jahro termino de fabricar los ultimos leea que salieron o sea eran unos leea con marca de jahro se ven bastante bien esos parlantes y de buena terminacion....  gracias y saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Mira, yo conzco esos parlantes, y los recomiendo miles de veces más que los selenium o cualquier otra porqueria de plastico.
no es que yo trabaje con parlantes baratos, simplemente digo que en cuanto al sonido, y lo he comprobado muchas veces, son inexplicablemente mejores los que tiene cono de carton y fuelle de tela que los de plastico. y ni hablar de los 2 o 3 vias, esos que vienen todos encimados sobre el cono, son una porqueria de la mas grnade.

resumiendo quedate con los jahro.

nos vemos audiofilo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Al margen de que son muy buenos, esta el echo de que por ser nacionales, tienes la posibilidad de reparacion a un nivel de precio economico. (Solo para Argentina)


----------



## mnicolau

Me podrían dar una opinión de este woofer jahro de 8'' alguien q lo haya escuchado, obvio no estoy buscando nada profesional, es para armar un par de cajas económicas de 2 vías con uno de estos woofers y un tweeter domo también marca Jahro.

O recomendarme alguna otra marca en este rango de precios y en 8''.

Saludos! gracias


----------



## martin_87

yo tengo unos jahro de 12" pulgadas y la verdad qe me rinden muy bien, estoy por adquirir unos de 18 , yo los recomiendo

saludos desde chascomus


----------



## gaston sj

se ve bastante bien ese chiquilin realmente no se que otros parlantes de esas medidas hay buenos lo que te tenes que fijar es la sensibilidad que viene expresada en dB mientras mas alta mejor si tiene sensibilidad de mas de 93 dB es por que son buenos...yo los que voi a comprar son de 18"


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los datos, no sabía lo de la sensibilidad, me parece q son de 90dB pero no encuentro bien las especificaciones, en la página de Jahro no hay nada de información..

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> se ve bastante bien ese chiquilin realmente no se que otros parlantes de esas medidas hay buenos lo que te tenes que fijar es la sensibilidad que viene expresada en dB mientras mas alta mejor si tiene sensibilidad de mas de 93 dB es por que son buenos...yo los que voi a comprar son de 18"



Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): *"Depende"* 

Depende de que cosa pretendas del parlante-gabinete, si es para sonorizar un salón (Por ejemplo) es deseable una buena sensibilidad 98 db/W o mas

Pero si lo que quieres es máxima calidad, esta estará determinada por otra característica del parlante y su gabinete que es la compliancia y en general, esta se contrapone a la alta sensibilidad.

¿ Y que es la compliancia ? 
Es la exactitud con la que el parlante respeta con su sonido la señal eléctrica (De audio) que recibe. También conocida como fidelidad
En general un parlante-gabinete de muy alta calidad tendrá un rendimiento bajo (En el orden de 94db/W)

¿ Y por que escribo parlante-gabinete ?
Porque un parlante solo no es nada sin su gabinete correspondiente y correctamente hermanado


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> Holales comento que me estoy armando de mi propio sonido y  ya tengo adquirido un par de DAS 15G y un par de selenium 15pw3 por cierto el equipo se siente bien en fiestas hasta de 200 personas al aire libre para agudos tengo un par de twiters bala y unos drivers de no muy alta calidad pero que suenan bien
> 
> y la idea que tenia es de adquirir dos woofers JAHRO de fabricacion nacional los que vienen con la campana de fundicion y bobina de 4 pulgadas (son los nacionales no los chinos importados)
> y para mover todo tengo una potencia marca DEAP de 600w por canal a 8 ohm a 4 ohm es mas pero no se cuanto --
> 
> el objetivo es alcanzar el sonido nesesario para sonorizar espacios grandes y para que ensaye un grupo musical... posiblemente se utilizen en tocadas en vivo
> 
> si alguien conose estos parlantes les agradeceria que me echen una mano contandome su experiencia.. o algun conosimiento sobre ellos
> 
> los parlantes son de 600w -- creo que 250rms (INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA)
> 
> me parecio que esta marca jahro termino de fabricar los ultimos leea que salieron o sea eran unos leea con marca de jahro se ven bastante bien esos parlantes y de buena terminacion....  gracias y saludos



Mira yo estaba con el mismo drama , queria armar sub de 18" pero los parlantes que queria para ponerles ya no se conseguian (LEEA) , lejos de lo mejor que se fabrico , entonces busque opciones entre ellas estaba algo accesible , los DAS linea 18P ( eran 18" pero livianos) los , Jahro 18 " 600w , oversound 18" 600W y los selenium 1809 wpu 18" 600W , los oversound los escuche y no me gustaron , los jahro los vi y me espanto lo berreta de los materiales campana china ,(la de Leea no la hacen mas por una cuestion de costos) , Hablando con reparadores me dijeron que tambien le metian bibina china y para rematarla en la pagina de jahro nada de información seria , osea jahro no es LEEA no se confunadan Los LEEA tenian materiales de primera finalmente cai en un lugar donde vendian JAHRO VMR y SELENIUM , lo que me dijeron los flacos es que en un boliche al que le hacian mantenimeinto del sonido(pista de musica electronica) le sacaron todos los VMR y cambiaron por selenium wpu1809 ´porque a estos no los podian romper y los VMR cambiaban cada tanto por romperse. Al final termine comprando los  wpu 1809 ,los tengo en unas cajas tipo las CW b36 y patean que dan miedo . lo que termino de convencerme es el que selenium te ofrezca toda la información con respecto al parlante curva de respeusta e immpedancia , parametros de thielle small etc , lo otros de eso no te dan nada y parece poco serio , y creeme que eh hecho mediciones y la rta en frec y otros datos son muy acertados.
  Anda a una casa donde vendan parlantes compara varios y fijate la calidad de los materiales que utilizan y la terminacion de los mismos , el cono las suspenciones , el pegamento etc .
Fijate si podes bajarte un apunte de parlantes de beyma que te aclara mucho las dudas.
   Slds


----------



## gaston sj

gracias poli una pregunta.. en cuanto conseguiste los selenium ... por que me venden unos electrovoice con el parlante invertido creo que es el modelo 1810 de electrovoice original en 1200 pesos arg. cada uno sino un fane nuevo sin caja acustica en 1100 pesos otro marca public (barato)en 400 y pico o sino eminence en 1200 ... saludos


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> gracias poli una pregunta.. en cuanto conseguiste los selenium ... por que me venden unos electrovoice con el parlante invertido creo que es el modelo 1810 de electrovoice original en 1200 pesos arg. cada uno sino un fane nuevo sin caja acustica en 1100 pesos otro marca public (barato)en 400 y pico o sino eminence en 1200 ... saludos



 Hola , los consegui en algo de 600$ c/u en subterranea R. , la diferencia es que los EV de 18 400W traen bobina de 2,5" y los selenium de 4" al ser mayor el diametro de bobina tenes mayor superficie de apoyo en el acopolamiento bobina-cono(es donde muchas veces se rompe) y mayor superficie de disipacion de calor, ademas tienen un sistema de ventilacion de bobina copia de jbl que incrementa aun mas la disipacion de calor en comparacion de los EV , te digo todo esto porque en un parlante mal refrigerado con mucha potencia  empieza a calentar y empieza a jugarte en contra el factor de compresibilidad que  puede llegar a atenuarte 3db o mas , esto significa que vos le estas metiendo 400 rms y por estar  caliente la bobina con 3db de atenuacion te estaria rindiendo como 200 rms , un punto mas  a favor esque el wpu1809 baja mas en frecuencia que los EV y los jahro , ni hablar del modelo tope de gama de selenium ( creo que es el 1sw18  no se cuanto ) que baja aun mas y con mayor spl, no te dejes guiar por la jilada que compra lo que le vende el marqueting , haceme caso y bajate el apunte de beyma de parlantes que te va a clarificar mucho como darte cuenta si un parlante es bueno o no , fijate que hay gente que se compra jahro y despues los venden , saca tus propias conclusiones , yo los selenium no los vendo porque estoy muy conforme de como andan y eso que escuche los EV  
18 400W , los jahro 18" 600W , oversound 18" 600W  y VMR 18" 400. Otra opcion que tenes es ir al taller de leea que es de un tal roberto que te sigue fabricando parlantes como los LEEA , con las bobinas que hace para los VMR , si , si , Los VMR de hoy salen de la misma bobinadora que salian los LEEA , pero no te confundas , JHARO NO ES LEEA !
Acordate de utilizar Crossover y eq para los graves.
 Por ultimo te cuneto que mi eleccion se fundo en el gusto personal que nos esos graves redondos tipo bola de baja frecuancia , si te gusta la patada seca , por que bajen mas o menos en frecuencia no te preocupes , lo mismo con las cajas , tiro largo y frecuencia baja tienen que ser tipo las b36 de C W  , tiro corto (menos direccionales ) y patada seca apunta a  algo como las 1810.
  Slds.


----------



## jisalerno

Hola: te cuento que compré durante mucho tiempo (cuando sabía poco de acustica)los parlantes Jahro, pensando que eran mejores que otros en el mercado. Cuando fuí aprendiendo un poco más de acustica me di cuenta que no son "tan grosos", sin ir más lejos la marca Seleniun (de fabricación brasilera) tiene mejores caracteristicas y ademas vienen un folleto con los parámetros Thiele Small que son muy necesarios para la fabricación de bafles correctamente sintonizados.


----------



## POLI

jisalerno dijo:
			
		

> Hola: te cuento que compré durante mucho tiempo (cuando sabía poco de acustica)los parlantes Jahro, pensando que eran mejores que otros en el mercado. Cuando fuí aprendiendo un poco más de acustica me di cuenta que no son "tan grosos", sin ir más lejos la marca Seleniun (de fabricación brasilera) tiene mejores caracteristicas y ademas vienen un folleto con los parámetros Thiele Small que son muy necesarios para la fabricación de bafles correctamente sintonizados.



Asi es , el hecho de que te proporcionen estos parametros te sugiere que hacen las cosas con cierta seriedad , no es dificil extraerlos y mas aun para los fabricantes , entonces : porque no los brindan? debe ser para no pasar calor...
 Hablando de Selenium , probe la semana pasada unos driver D220TI  y    quede sorprendido , El rendimiento , la respuesta en frecuencia .... arranca en 900hz 0 1khz y va plano hasta quien sabe donde porque el analizador de espectro me llegaba hasta los 20khz .
 Algo que nunca me sucedio: con el generador de audio en 25khz se seguia escuchando un tono que supongo serian armonicos o no se que porque el oido a mas de 20k creo que no responde y por la bruta sensibilidad necesite atenuarlos mucho para que quede compensado con el woofer , impresionante desempeño.


----------



## julian.k_amps

Hola gente! Recien me inicio en el foro asi que les ruego me tengan paciencia....  

Bueno, se las hago corta. No se como andaras con el tema de los parlantes... me imagino incluso que ya lo resolviste, pero por ahi esto te puede servir para el futuro.

Yo soy fabricante de parlantes, y de casualidad vi tu post y decidi darte una mano.

Ahora si... la realidad es esta. Casi todo el sonido se basa en el diseño del parlante, no? Entonces tenemos 2 tipos de campanas: CHAPA ESTAMPADA y ALUMINIO(fundicion o como mas les guste  ). 
Por otra parte, están las bobinas(EL CORAZON DEL PARLANTE). No voy a entrar mucho en detalles con el tema de la bobina porque me fundo, pero a grandes rasgos tenes 2 tipos de bobinas, las del tipo Woofer y las del tipo Rango Extendido. La diferencia entre una y otra es la "pista", segun la cual en cierto rango de excursion es útil la bobina.
Si queres ser mas minucioso, para saber que potencia manejas, ya te estas metiendo con los materiales de fabricacion.

Tenes: BASE DE ALUMINIO: 150W RMS
            BASE DE KAPTON: 170W RMS
            BASE DE FIBRA DE VIDRIO: HASTA 700W RMS

y el diametro influye proporcionalmente a la potencia que manejan.
El resto de los componentes: cono copo araña y todos los chiches es negociable, no influyen TANTO, salvo casos minuciosos como los que manejo yo, que importa mucho el rendimiento del parlante.

Pero esto es solo la teoría, la respuesta depende en un 115% en la mano del enconador o fabricante.


Bueno gente cualquier cosa me chiflan. Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola leop4 te hago una consulta sobre los paralantes blue force de 8" que usaste. le mediste los parametros t/s para calcular los gabinetes?, te pregunto porque yo tambien tengo un par y la verdad es que por mas calculo que hice no logre sacarle por calculo que respondan en baja frecuencia. tienen una resonancia en los 60 hz (drumbs de bateria) lo caul te crea que los golpes suenen fuerte pero el corte en baja es a 44 hz en -3db y hay un valle entre los 98 y 124 hz tambien a -3db, o sea nada agradables. espero tu respuesta. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> hola leop4 te hago una consulta sobre los paralantes blue force de 8" que usaste. le mediste los parametros t/s para calcular los gabinetes?, te pregunto porque yo tambien tengo un par y la verdad es que por mas calculo que hice no logre sacarle por calculo que respondan en baja frecuencia. tienen una resonancia en los 60 hz (drumbs de bateria) lo caul te crea que los golpes suenen fuerte pero el corte en baja es a 44 hz en -3db y hay un valle entre los 98 y 124 hz tambien a -3db, o sea nada agradables. espero tu respuesta. un abrazo.



POsteá la imagen de la respuesta en frecuencia que comentás y los parámetros T/S que has medido, para ver que onda...
Es rara la depresión en los 100 Hz, pero puede ser por que el tipo de caja  no es el adecuado...cuanto vale EBP del parlante (fs/Qes)?

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola gracias por respnder. te paso los parametros medidos.   Qts 0.2465   vas 31.75 lts-  fs 49 hz       re 7.8 ohm   xmax 10mm   los valores de las frecuencias laterales de la campana para el valor vr calculado son 42 y 58 hz lo cual su raiz cuadrada verifica la fs. bueno espero nuevos comentarios, o pasame los paerametros que vos mediste. para corroborar y hago de nuevo la medicion. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> hola gracias por respnder. te paso los parametros medidos.   Qts 0.2465   vas 31.75 lts-  fs 49 hz       re 7.8 ohm   xmax 10mm   los valores de las frecuencias laterales de la campana para el valor vr calculado son 42 y 58 hz lo cual su raiz cuadrada verifica la fs. bueno espero nuevos comentarios, o pasame los paerametros que vos mediste. para corroborar y hago de nuevo la medicion. un abrazo.



No..yo no tengo los parámetros T/S de ese parlante, pero con el Qts que tiene, es  muy poco probable que tenga tenga sobre-elongación en la respuesta en frecuencia.

EDITO: Acabo de simularlo en el WinISD, y tiene un EBP gigante, lo que sugiere una caja bass-reflex, pero hay algún lío con los parámetros, por que me da una caja de 8 litros con un port de 10cm de diametro y 1.20mts de largo (?). Si la hago cerrada, la caja es mas chica aún, como de 4.5 litros y tiene el corte un poco mas arriba que la bass-reflex...pero es una caja muy chica para un 8".
De todas formas, ninguna de las dos tiene sobreelongaciones o depresiones en la rsta en fcia, como me imaginaba.

Me parece que has medido mal los parámetros...y además no me has pasado el Qes, y no se como calcula el WinISD el valor del EBP sin este parámetro.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

sorry ezavalla. no me di cuenta que eras vos el del mensaje pense que seguia leop4 es que estoy laburando y me engancho con todo y todo junto no se puede. bien segui todos los pasos del articulo que vos publicaste para medicion de t/s en donde tengo alguna duda es en el gen de frec. estoy usando el del winISd, puedo variar de a hz.  pero diseñe un programita en c+ (yo no mi hijo) y voy a ver si puedo probar nuevamente la medicion con un rango ya de 0.1 hz. mido y te comento. Lo tuyo valiosisimo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate que en uno de los posts de la segunda hoja (creo) puse el link de un soft gratuito que anda muy bien para generar las frecuencias en el paso que vos querés (0.1 Hz) pero no es necesario ir tan fino...con 0.5 Hz estas hecho. Yo lo hago con un generador de funciones...así que imaginate la precisión de mis dedos y del tester que uso de frecuencímetro (Ese anda muy bien, pero a tan bajas frecuencias me agarra la paranoia de la precisión).

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

muy bien estaba equivocado con los parametros t/s de los woofers blue force 8", estaba generando la frec. con una pc y no tome la precaucion de controlar si el v de salida era contante para tod a frecuencia, cosa que no es asi, anoche hice de nuevo la medicion y realmente me dan distintos y controlados con el winisd estan ok.  son para caja cerrada con un ebp de 41,4  los parametros son 
Qms 3.59948   Qes 1.15756  Qts 0.8724  Re 7.5 ohm  fs 47.9 hz  Vas 16.684 lts.  Sp 213.82 cm2. 
hice la prueba con el winisd y me da una caja closed de 595 lts . con corte a -3db de 41.6hz  la modifique a unos 50 lts. pero la curva se sobreleva casi 2db para los 71 hz. la corta a -3sb en 47.5 hz.
en realidad, si no estoy nuevamente equivocado, no me satisfacen. 
escucho ofertas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> muy bien estaba equivocado con los parametros t/s de los woofers blue force 8", estaba generando la frec. con una pc y no tome la precaucion de controlar si el v de salida era contante para tod a frecuencia, cosa que no es asi, anoche hice de nuevo la medicion y realmente me dan distintos y controlados con el winisd estan ok.  son para caja cerrada con un ebp de 41,4  los parametros son
> Qms 3.59948   Qes 1.15756  Qts 0.8724  Re 7.5 ohm  fs 47.9 hz  Vas 16.684 lts.  Sp 213.82 cm2.
> hice la prueba con el winisd y me da una caja closed de 595 lts . con corte a -3db de 41.6hz  la modifique a unos 50 lts. pero la curva se sobreleva casi 2db para los 71 hz. la corta a -3sb en 47.5 hz.
> en realidad, si no estoy nuevamente equivocado, no me satisfacen.
> escucho ofertas?



OK. Ahora pintan bastante mejor...
Que es exactamente lo que no te satisface? Digo, para ver que se le puede arreglar...

Con ese valor del Qts es normal que hagan eso en una caja de ese volumen, y siendo un 8", también es "normal" la frecuencia de corte. Si querés aplanarlo y extender la rsta en baja frecuencia vas a tener que usar la Transformación de Linkwitz...y tal vez conseguir un amplificador de mas potencia...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola ezavalla, disculpa la tardanza en mi respuesta. estuve probando un poco mas y la respuesta no varia tanto al reducir el volumen de la caja a unos 100 lts. estos parlantes yo los tenia y por eso los estoy probando pero realmente quiero armar un par de bafles para el equipo marantz 2585 que tengo. y realmente estoy buscando sacarle el mayor provecho a las cualidades de este sintoamplificador, la realidad es que quiero escuchar buenos bajos lo mas bajo que se pueda, por ende voy a necesitar parlantes de mas de 10" y volumenes de caja mas razonables, por el lugar que dispongo serian ideal tipo columna, asi que escucho tus sugerencias entre columnas o bafles, que tipos y marcas de parlantes recomendarias y cualquer otra sugerencia. desde ya agradecido como siempre. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> hola ezavalla, disculpa la tardanza en mi respuesta. estuve probando un poco mas y la respuesta no varia tanto al reducir el volumen de la caja a unos 100 lts. estos parlantes yo los tenia y por eso los estoy probando pero realmente quiero armar un par de bafles para el equipo marantz 2585 que tengo. y realmente estoy buscando sacarle el mayor provecho a las cualidades de este sintoamplificador, la realidad es que quiero escuchar buenos bajos lo mas bajo que se pueda, por ende voy a necesitar parlantes de mas de 10" y volumenes de caja mas razonables, por el lugar que dispongo serian ideal tipo columna, asi que escucho tus sugerencias entre columnas o bafles, que tipos y marcas de parlantes recomendarias y cualquer otra sugerencia. desde ya agradecido como siempre. un abrazo.



OK, no hay drama...

Si solo vas a usar un amplificador estéreo y vas a usar crossover pasivos en los parlantes, no hay muchas alternativas, y si el espacio es poco, las columnas te pueden ayudar, aunque sin un plano del lugar de escucha no puedo decierte mucho mas. De todas formas, no están tan mal esos parlantes: 2dB es un aumento del 58% de la potencia en los alrededores de esa frecuencia, que es  bastante pero no tanto como para marcar una gran diferencia. Una caja de 50 litros es muy chica para una columna...calculo que 100 o 120 lts es mas razonable (son flacas pero altas).

Lamentablemente, no es posible corregir la frecuencia de corte inferior del baffle sin usar electrónica adicional (filtros y amplificador de potencia), pero si logras llegar cerca a los 40Hz, vas a tener buenos resultados sin gastar extra.

Pensalo y no te volvás loco por hacerlo perfecto, si con 100 o 120 lts te andan bien (40Hz de fcia de corte inferior) y solucionan tu problema de espacio...pues usá 100 lts y aprovechá hasta donde llegue la rsta en esa configuración. Las restricciones que tenés limitan lo que podés hacer...así que no hay magia

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola, Nuevamente por el foro, saludo a todos.    tengo una preguntita,  alguien uso los parlantes Jahro Lep 10"  y si alguien los compro les midio los parametros t/s. cualquier dato me viene bien tanto de datos como de uso y prestaciones.    porque pintan lindos pero como de costumbre jahro no te pasa o no tiene ningun parametro tomado.. un abrazo y gracias.


----------



## NEO101

Medio tarde y aportando a la discusión original (qué tal son los Jahro), debo decir algo parecido a lo que ya se mencionó. Son buenos parlantes, y hasta donde conozco, duraderos. Ahora bien, por poca diferencia de precio, los Selenium suenan mejor, y te dan los parámteros... eso hace MUCHA diferencia.
De todas maneras, los Jahro que me gustan son los de suspensión de tela y que atrás traen bornera, creo que son los importados (los de 6'' están muy buenos y salen unos 30 a 40 pesos).
En cuanto a noganet, tengo unos de 6 (que pagué 10 pesos   ops:  ) , y no pude medirlos aún, pero parecen MUY inferiores a los Jahro...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

gracias marcelo por tu aporte, me facilitaron un lep 10 que esta noche voy a medir asi que mañana subo lo que obtuve.  yo a los blue force de noganet no les tenia fe pero me tengo que retractar los de 8" que mas arriba en el post estan los parametros ts que medi me dan muy bien para un 8 con respuesta mas que buena a baja frecuencia, arme dos cajas de 60 lts. y realmente suenan demasiado bien. cualquier consulta a tu disposicion, un abrazo. sergio


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes, saludos a todos estuve unas semanitas tarde con las respuestas pero aqui hay mucho, medi los lep 1o de jahro, luego de ablandar la suspension del parlante con un generador de barrido, los resultados fueron los sig.
Re 6,1                 fs  37,5
Qms  3,76            Qes  1,7
Qts   1,17            Vas  220 lts

primero la fs de resonancia no coincide en nada con la especificada, 20 hz. cuando calculo las cajas con el winisd mas que un subwoofer como lo promueven es un buen rango medio.  no conforme con lo que medi y suponiendo que me equivoque volvi a realizar las mediciones y las confirmo.  
Bueno ete aqui el kit de la cuestion me comunique con el servicio tecnico de jahro, les conte de las mediciones realizadas, y me pidieron que les pase por email los datos, (ademas los probe en una caja de 100 lts y les aseguro que el winisd es de muy fiar no habia bajos), en 2 dias me llamaron por telefono y me ofrecieron cambiarme los parlantes por los wc10 de los cuales me dieron los parametros t/s que mas abajo adjunto. los meti en el winisd y son razonales para un 10¨ con un vol de 100 lts me da un corte en 35 hz a 0 db y 33 hz a -3db. 
por lo que veo jahro tiene algunos parlantes buenos y otros de pisapapeles, hay que presionarlos para que te largen los parametros t/s, la gente del servicio tecnico me brindaron buena atensión, y consegui que un producto llamemoslo defectuoso me lo cambiaran.  
Por ende los Lep 10 no comprarlos, (es mas me dijeron que los van a sacar de circulacion).  cuando reciba los wc10 verifico los parametros y los subo, y sacoconclusiones. 
Bien espero les sirvan mis averiguaciones, un abrazo a todos.


Estimado Sergio Rossi,

Le envio las caracteristicas de nuestro parlante WC 10

WC-10
Revc (ohms)	7,0
Fo (Hz)	63,2456
Zo (ohms)	29,7337
Sd (m2)	0,035
BL (Tm)	10,6478
no (%)	0,6028
SPLo (dB)	89,82
Qms	3,398
Qes	1,0463
Qts	0,8
Vas (lts)	25,7823
Cms (uM/N)	148,4968
Mms (grs)	42,6445
Mmd (grs)	38,8849


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que MAESTRO!
Conseguiste los parámetros T/S de los Jahro!!! Eso es un verdadero logro....

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Por esto espero que me promuevan a Senior ( pero por rompe....), son duritos estos de jahro pero al final luego de muchas vueltas por lo menos reconocen que algun producto falla y te dan cambio o garantia. hoy los voy a buscar y si puedo al la  noche los mido y subo los datos. un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

sergio rossi dijo:


> ... ete aqui el kit de la cuestion...


"_Hete_ aquí el _quid_ de la cuestión";-)



sergio rossi dijo:


> Por esto espero que me promuevan a Senior ( pero por rompe....)


Es sólo cuestión de mensajes (y no sé si tiempo también). Que no te quite el sueño, que no te crecen alitas ni adquirís ni perdés privilegios por ser senior, junior o member a secas...



sergio rossi dijo:


> hoy los voy a buscar y si puedo al la noche los mido y subo los datos.


Datos, sí, sí... A ver qué tan acertados son los que te pasaron.
El problema de Jahro es que le compran al chino que les cotiza más barato, así que los parámetros dependerán del que provea la serie que venden esta vez.
Por eso es que no te dan los datos de TS: Varían.

Quizá midieron esta serie y les dio eso, habrá que ver cómo salen en tus mediciones (no les creo mucho a los de Jahro, pero quiero estar equivocado).


Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia cacho, en mi vida lo unico que me quita el sueño es mi familia y mis ocupaciones, en el post lo puse a titulo de sarcasmo, pero si creo que vale destacar a personas que aportan muchisimo al foro por su conocimiento y por brindarse a gente ¨desconocida¨ sin ninguna ganancia mas que la satisfaccion de ayudar (caso de ezavalla), No lo tomes a mal simplemente te quiero aclarar que a mis 44 años esto no me desvela y las alitas no me quedan, mi satisfaccion es la de poder encontrarme con gente para compartir una aficcion como el audio.  
Con respecto a los jahro, coincido con lo que escribiste, son chinos, son al mejor postor, y la medicion que realice anoche me da fea pero la voy a verificar hoy que dispongo de mas tiempo porque anoche era medio tarde.(decia el tuerto). 
Igual te comento que estos parlantes (dado al menudo lio , por no usar otros terminos, que hice en jahro) me los cambiaron a prestamo y si no me gustan los puedo cambiar por otros de cualquier marca en la casa de audio donde los compre.  Yo tambien quisiera estar equivocado y poder confiar en esta gente. desde ya un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Sergio

Lo mío también fue irónico. Sólo una manera de decir que no hay diferencia entre lo de "Senior" "Junior" y demás...
Yendo al sentido que le diste vos a tu ironía y aprovechando que sos argentino, igual que EZ, también opino que es un animal en cuestiones de electrónica (como varios de los que se leen por el foro).
¿Por qué será que para decir que alguien es muy bueno en algo usamos términos como "animal" o "bestia" acá? Como sea, estamos de acuerdo en ese punto.

Sentadito acá, entonces, esperaré los parámetros de los Jahro a ver qué dan.

Un abrazo

----
Off Topic:


sergio rossi dijo:


> ...en mi vida lo unico que me quita el sueño es mi familia y mis ocupaciones...


Me gustó el orden.


----------



## NEO101

Cacho dijo:


> "_Hete_ aquí el _quid_ de la cuestión";-)
> 
> Que no te quite el sueño, que no te crecen alitas ni adquirís ni perdés privilegios por ser senior, junior o member a secas...



Pero si vas a una disco y decís "soy Senior en forosdeelectronica.com " , no te persiguen las mujeres?    

Por cierto, muy bueno lo que conseguiste de Jahro! Y te digo, sé que no es objetivo, pero siempre me dan mejor impresión los parlantes con suspensión de tela engomada, que los que son de goma sola.... casi siempre se da que son mejores los primeros! Con Jahro se cumple la regla...

Lástima que sea por tandas lo de los parámetros, como bien dicen 
Pero bueno, o pagás menos y medís cada vez los parámteros, o ponés más plata y comprás Selenium...

Aguardo tus mediciones, y por cierto, ya que sos amigo de Jahro, le pedís los parámteros del WC6 que tengo 2?  

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

cacho gracias todo bien!!!  Ademas gracias por la coreccion ortografica esa me la merezco. 
Hoy sin falta mido los jahro y los  subo aunque sea a ultima hora. A mi tambien me ´pica el bicho!!! de como andan.  un abrazo.

hola Marcelo, mira no soy amigo de mingun jahro, calculo que en este momento soy una piedrita en el calzado. voy a enviarles un email cuando mida los wc10 con lo que obtuve no me cuesta nada probar de pedirle otros parametros ts (y mas si el wc10 me da mal) asi que si todo va bien mañana lo intento. 
Y si los parametros me dan mal voy con los selenium. vos mediste y corroboraste alguno de ellos???? 
un saludo. sergio.


----------



## NEO101

Obviamente, lo de "amigo de Jahro" lo dije en chiste, aunque si te pasan los parámteros de ese modelo, agradecidísimo.  

Respecto de los Selenium, no, aún no medí ninguno, aunque en 2 semanas tendré listo un bass reflex con uno de ellos y tengo que sintonizarlo, así que algo corroboraré.
Lo que sí recuerdo, es que alguien de por aquí los había medido, y las tolerancias no superaban el 15%, además que comentó que le contestaban los mails muy bien...


----------



## sergio rossi

marcelo, gracias igual no hacia falta que lo aclarases, y no hay ningun problema con probar a ver se me dan los parametros;  si lei es post que vos decis, realemente suenan bien?? se nota la diferencia con los otros?, yo estoy diseñando dos cajas con un 10¨ medios de 5¨y tweeter de domo de 1¨para un sintoamplificador estereo maranthz. escucho tu comentario. ( no estoy buscando potencia, con bafles de 80wats rms me sobra, pero si la mayor calidad posible).
gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches, bien como era sabido los parametros medidos no son los que me pasaron, como me daban tan distintos realice dos veces la medicion, y me dan con un margen de un 10 %, les paso mas abajo todos los parametros medidos y calculados segun la guia que ezavalla publico en el post calculo de bafles, por si alguien los quiere corroborar y ver si meti la pata en algun paso o calculo. Les cuento que el parlante lo truve unas 2 hs con un generador de barrido andando entre 20 y 100 hz para ablandar la suspension. luego realice las mediciones. los resultados son los siguientes
Re 8,2                       rs 10,7
Vs 0,745                    Fs 66
Vm 0,240                   Is 0,0394
Im 0,0224                  Rm 22.544
r0 1,7589                   Ir 0,0297
Vr 0,3178
con esto mido las fh y fl
Fh 69,9                     Fl 62,4

Qms 11,67              Qes 6,67            Qts 4,24

agregando un peso medido de 3,5 gr

Fs1 61,5                   A 346,36
M 23.07                    Cms 0,0001341
Vas 41,95 

por lo que ven igualitooooooooo a los que me pasaron, sigan leyendo 

No conforme con esto cambie de parlante y puse a medir el sin ablandar (como viene en la caja) y la Fs que obtuve fue de 74hz muchisimo mas alta aun.  Se me ocurre que podria llegar a ser que al primer parlante le falte aun ablandar mas, asi que lo voy a dejar toda la noche andando con una frecuencia baja 20 25 hz para abalndarlo mas y mañana volvere a probar a ver si tenemos suerte.
Por favor les pido si pueden pegarle una comprobadita a lo que les pase mas arriba porque puedo estar equivocandome o pifiando algo y no me estoy dando cuenta aunque soy bastante meticuloso.   
Otras cosas que si tuve en cuenta es que la tension de fuente fuese constante )controlada con un voltimetro digital y no vario mas que en 0.001 v entre mediciones. la resistensia Rs es de 5wats de disipasion sobra, el generador de audio es el posteo ezavalla y nos permite variar de a 0,1 hz controle la forma de onda durante la medicion con un osciloscopio, el amplificador usado es un maranthz que pasa desde los 21hz sin recorte,  no varie ni modifique las conexiones del cableado durante la medicion a fin de no cambiar las resistencias de union entre estos. 
bueno no se que mas, creo que no me olvide de nada.  Dejo todo un ratito en sus manos a ver si alguno encuentra algo o bien son asi estos parlantes.  mañana por la noche mido nuevamente y los vuelvo a subir.  desde ya les agradezco, un abrazo sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> *Qms 11,67              Qes 6,67            Qts 4,24*





Ese Qts es un espanto! Es la primera vez en la vida que veo esos valores!!! Es un parlante terriblemente sub-amortiguado...y...pinta como que si le metés un pulso sigue vibrando solo un buen rato...

Sergio...está seguro que no le has escapado en algo? Por que lo que has descripto es el procedimiento correcto, y muy bien llevado a cabo por lo que parece...pero esos valores....

El problema son las Fh y Fl, que están *extremadamente* juntas y por eso te dá un Qts tan alto. Si vas a revisar algo, poné el ojo ahí, por que me resultan valores extremadamente sospechosos...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia ezavalla, por las dudas te consulto cuando obtenes el valor vm, luego usas este valor para medir los Fh y Fl buscandolos hacia ambos lados de la campana haciendo que la tension sobre la Rs coincida con Vm asi obtengo ambas F una hacia calda lado de la campana que forma la señal con vertice en Fs. esto esta Ok no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nop.


 Vm es la tensión sobre Rs en resonancia, pero esa *no tenés* que usarla para lo que vos buscás.
 *Vr* es la tensión a -6dB del pico de resonancia para cada "costado", y esta es la que vos necesitas para encontrar los Q.
Entonces, meté los valores que te pide la planilla y cuando esta te calcule el *Vr*, buscá las frecuencias para las cuales obtenés esta tensión. La menor es Fl y la mayor es Fh.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

si sorry, la que se usa es Vr (la que sale por calculo) y esa es la que use. en mi caso 0.3178 volt, con esa medi los Fh y Fl. ahora si que estamos fritos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por favor, subí la planilla excel con los resultados así veo otra cosa.


----------



## sergio rossi

ezavalla la medicion seria la misma que la anterior porque esta bien el volor que use, igual yo deje el parlante en ablande toda la noche asi que hoy por la noche lo vuelvo a medir. y lo subo. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Te pregunto: validaste el valor de Vref antes de seguir con las mediciones?
Según tus datos anteriores Vref debería ser:
Vref = 0.745 volts * 10.7 / (10.7 + 8.2) = 0.422 volts, donde 0.745 es la tensión a la salida del amplificador a una frecuencia al menos dos octavas mas allá de la resonancia.

Te pregunto esto por que no veo ese valor entre tus datos previos.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

sergio rossi dijo:


> marcelo, gracias igual no hacia falta que lo aclarases, y no hay ningun problema con probar a ver se me dan los parametros;  si lei es post que vos decis, realemente suenan bien?? se nota la diferencia con los otros?, yo estoy diseñando dos cajas con un 10¨ medios de 5¨y tweeter de domo de 1¨para un sintoamplificador estereo maranthz. escucho tu comentario. ( no estoy buscando potencia, con bafles de 80wats rms me sobra, pero si la mayor calidad posible).
> gracias.



Para serte sincero y objetivo, no pude comparar Jahro y Selenium en iguales circunstancias.... si Jahro y LEEA, pero ya no se consiguen. Por otra parte, yo retomé esta afición ahora, luego de 9 años, y los Jahro y Selenium que había oído fueron en aquella época... sin embargo creo que se mantienen como antes: Selenium es mejor.
Ahora bien, si solo necesitás 80 Watt y querés calidad, sin gastar una fortuna claro, yo me tiraría a Audifan Laboratorio Electroacústico - Parlantes Tonhalle
De ahí por ejemplo pienso usar en algún tiempo los RM5 para medios (también tienen domos y woofers). Responden muy bien los mails así que me inspira confianza la atención. Aún no pude probarlos, ni verlos, pero sé que por aquí había un post sobre ellos y alguien creo que los probó, al menos en cajas armadas...

*PD: EL FORO NUEVO ME CAMBIA LA URL POR LA DESCRIPCIÓN !!!* 

Saludos y espero haberte aportado algo útil (o a algún otro que lea).

Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes, lo de los parametros t/s no podian dar tan mal, es cierto hoy al mediodia me hice un huequito de tiempo y los volvi a medir, no se por que motivo pero las mediciones cambiaron bastante, no se si sera porque el parlante se ablando lo suficiente (creo que estuvo funcionando unas 12hs seguidas) o bien le pifie anoche cuando medi (no creo porque realice la medicion 2 veces, pero como me estoy poniendo viejito todo puede ser), pero bueno aqui les paso los nuevos valores:

Re 8.2 Rs 10.7
Vs 0.745 V Fs 66 Hz
Vm 0.180 V Im 0.0168 A
Is 0.0394 A r0 2.3463
Rm 33.63 Ir 0.0257 A
Vr 0.275 V

Fh 72.6 Hz Fl 60.3 me siguen dando muy cercanas a la Fs

Qms 8.219 Qes 2.6487 Qts 2.0032

Fs1 62.6 con una carga de 3,5 Gr

A 350 cm2 M 31.3687
Cms 0.0001824 Vas 58.24

un poco mas razonables pero malos. me queda una duda cuando cargo en el winisd los q me dan ok pero con el vas tengo una diferencia importante creo que el Cms se va al doble, variando el vas en 32 me da el cms correcto. 

espero sus comentarios.


----------



## NEO101

Esto del "ablande" no lo sabía... Por las dudas, me parece que mi bafle bass reflex con el Selenium 10PW3, lo voy a usar un poco antes de darle la sintonía fina al tubo de sintonía y cortarlo en la longitud correcta...


----------



## sergio rossi

hola marcelo, gracias por tu sugerencia. yo por lo que estoy viendo realmente a jahro no le creo nada, y los comentarios del lugar donde compre los parlantes (gumark) me dijo cuando me relalice el cambio que apostaba a que se los iba a devolver.  me hablo muy bien de los selenium.   hoy les mande un email para qe me pasen los t/s del de 10 selenium para ver que da.  Con respecto a los tonhalle yo compre los divisores de frecuencia los tweeters de domo y los medios de 5¨ y andan realmente muy bien solo controle los divisores de frecuencia que cortan donde dicen.     Me pasaron los parametros t/s del de 10¨ (que te lo envio como adjunto) y no es de lo mejor, a mi me queda cerca de casa y estuve hablando personalmente con el dueño, escuche las columnas y los bafles de 10¨y los bajos hasta ahi, los de 12¨suenan bien.    Ezavalla armo un par de bafles con unos rango extendidos y sus comentarios fueron muy buenos.   con respecto a los woofer otro miembro del post dijo que utilizo el de 8¨y el resultado no fue bueno (lo cambio por un selenium).  bueno vere en que termino.  Desde ya muchas gracias.

todo muy bien pero me olvide de adjuntarte los t/s del tonhalle aqui van.

Marcelo, nuevamente hola, el tema de ablandar un parlante es especificamente para poder medirle los t/s correctos, si lo pensas un poquito es muy logico, seria como amoldar unos zapatos nuevos, toda la suspsension del parlante, y el mismo cono y el borde de este tienen una rigidez propia del nuevo del pegamento, de la misma dureza de los materiales (es como una hoja de carton nueva a una ajada esta ultima es mas blandita), mas fino aun, los problemas causados por la histeresis del circuito magnetico el nuevo acomodamiento de la bobina al variar la dureza de la suspension etc. todo esto hace que cuando les midas los t/s te den cualquier cosa o mas bien un parlante mucho mas rigido.  (en muchos casos te dan parametros excelentes que al ablandarse caen abruptamente) tambien cambia la Fo etc.etc.   Ablandarlo significa hacerlo sonar, que el cono se mueva, normalmente se hace con un generador de audiio con barrido de frecuencia ajustable  para que el parlante trabaje dentro de las frec. a las que va a estar sometido, o bien lo podes poner con un generador  de frec. fija e ir variandolo de rato en rato, segun lo que experimente un tiempo de unas 4 a 6 hs. es suficiente. no digo que sea lo exacto pero a mi me dio siempre buen resultado.  espero haber aclarado tu duda. un abrazo. Pensa tambien que un parlante con los bordes de sus suspension gstados suena mal se satura esto es debido a que sus parametros t/s no son los mismos que cuando era nuevo. saludos nuevamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> Fh 72.6 Hz Fl 60.3 me siguen dando muy cercanas a la Fs
> Qms 8.219 Qes 2.6487 Qts 2.0032
> un poco mas razonables pero malos.


 
Sep...ahora están un poquito mas razonables, pero todavía es muy alto el Qts. Medianamente razonable sería alrededor de 1. Ahora bien...si para usar esos parlantes hay que envejecerlos...hummmmmm

Las Fh y Fl están cerca, pero el doble de separadas que antes . Cuando llegue a casa me fijo cuanto me dió a mí en mis mediciones...pero eso está bastante mejor que antes.



sergio rossi dijo:


> me queda una duda cuando cargo en el winisd los q me dan ok pero con el vas tengo una diferencia importante creo que el Cms se va al doble, variando el vas en 32 me da el cms correcto.



Acá no te puedo opinar....no le tengo mucha fé a ese metodo de la masa agregada. Una sola vez lo probé y me salió cualquier cosa...pero con la poca onda que lo hice, era de esperar ese resultado.

Subite la planilla excel y el .wdr del parlante para ver que corno hay...

PD: Viste la pregunta de Vref que te hice arriba?

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola ezavalla, realmente no es envejecerlos sino como bien dice la palabra ablandarlos.  vos me preguntabas por la Vref es la Vr de los parametros que subi.  con respecto al valor del Qts es lo que me dio en dos mediciones distintas usando dos amplificadorfic.distintos y desarmando y armando los cableados entre ambas mediciones. esta vez no creo haber metido la pata? o si?? espero que postees lo que disjistes arriba un abrazo.

Hola ezavalla, realmente no es envejecerlos sino como dice la palabra ablandarlos. con respecto a la Vref que me preguntas es la Vr que subi con los parametros.  Respecto al Qts si que  es alto pero esta vez no creo haberme equivocado, medi dos veces con dos amplificadorfic.distintos y desarme y arme el cableado entre mediciones.  Espero que subas tus datos para controlar.  un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ojo, la Vr *NO ES* la Vref. *Vr* es la tensión a -6dB de resonancia, *Vref* es la tensión sobre la Rs cuando en el amplificador tenés la tensión Vs a la frecuencia 2 octavas por arriba de la resonancia y te la dá para que valides que has medido bien las resistencias Re y Rs.

Bué...ahí va...
La primera planilla es la del Moon L1230 y la segunda es la del Tonhalle RE625. Fijate el valor que esta recuadrado y comparalo con Fs...deben ser iguales (o muuyyy cercanos). En el Moon la Fs =36Hz (y acá es 35.2) y en el RE625 Fs=109Hz (y acá es 110Hz)...en el primero el error es del 2% y en el segundo es inferior al 1%....lo que indica que Fh y Fl están bien medidas.

Revisá eso.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

buenos dias ezavalla, fijate que con respecto a la Fs calculada a partir de Fh y Fl me da 66.16 Hz y la medida 66Hz o sea alrrededor del 0.25 % de errror. con respecto a la Vref. como vos decis no la valide, esta si no entiendo mal seria la caida de tension sobre la Rs fuera del rango de resonancia en este parlante estariamos hablando por ej. a 100 HZ. es asi?? 


bueno agrego algo mas, recien estuve leyendo en el post como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros t/s la medicion que realizo mnicolau sobre los Blue force de 10¨, yo realice la medicion en los Lep 10 de Jahro y me dieron los mismos parametros, o sea que todos estos son los mismos parlantes comprados a los mismos chinos a los cuales c/u le coloca su marca y lamentablemente son de muy mala calidad. Por lo menos me quedo mas tranquilo que lo que estaba midiendo es lo correcto y que aunque me expoimiera el cerebro para ver donde mitia la pata no lo iba a encontrar dado a que no era error mio. No hago mas comentarios todos caen de maduro respecto a esta gama de parlantes. un abrazo y gracias como siempre por la colaboracion prestada. un abrazo sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> buenos dias ezavalla, fijate que con respecto a la Fs calculada a partir de Fh y Fl  me da 66.16 Hz y la medida 66Hz o sea alrrededor del 0.25 % de errror.  con respecto a la Vref.  como vos decis no la valide, esta si no entiendo mal seria la caida de tension sobre la Rs fuera del rango de resonancia en este parlante estariamos hablando por ej. a 100 HZ. es asi??



Así es...pero la frecuencia debe ser mayor o igual a dos octavas arriba de la resonancia, en tu caso 66 Hz * 4 =264 Hz o mayor.

Lamento mucho que los jahro te resultaran tan malísimos. Yo nunca los he usado por que en San Juan casi no se conocen...pero por esa parte...me alegro.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias, salgo un poquito de los Jahro (luego posteo porque estuve hablando nuevamente con esta gente y hay mucho para contar) tengo una duda con el Winisd, luego de calcular el bafle, aparece en la pantallita Rear Chamber y Front chamber, siempre me da los valores para la Rear Chamber, esto es asi?, tengo que suponer que el front chamber es algo que se la agrega por dealnte del parlante?,  abajo de la misma pantalla,aparece Avanced y me da para variar 3 parametros Ql Qa y Qp no tengo idea que son si alguien lo sabe porfavor si me puede indicar, lo que si vi es que variandolos en forma creciente mejoro la respuesta en baja de conjunto, tienen algo que ver con la aislacion interna? bueno espero que alguna alma caritativa me tire una soga (no para ahorcarme). Muchisimas Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenos dias, salgo un poquito de los Jahro (luego posteo porque estuve hablando nuevamente con esta gente y hay mucho para contar) tengo una duda con el Winisd, luego de calcular el bafle, aparece en la pantallita Rear Chamber y Front chamber, siempre me da los valores para la Rear Chamber, esto es asi?, tengo que suponer que el front chamber es algo que se la agrega por dealnte del parlante?



Hola Sergio. Esas dos opciones son para cuando diseñas cajas pasabanda, que tienen dos cámaras, una sellada y una abierta. Bajos ciertas condiciones, suelen dar mejores resultados que las convencionales selladas o bass-reflex, y se las usan para woofers...o mas bien subwoofers.



sergio rossi dijo:


> abajo de la misma pantalla,aparece Avanced y me da para variar 3 parametros Ql Qa y Qp no tengo idea que son si alguien lo sabe porfavor si me puede indicar, lo que si vi es que variandolos en forma creciente mejoro la respuesta en baja de conjunto, tienen algo que ver con la aislacion interna? bueno espero que alguna alma caritativa me tire una soga (no para ahorcarme).



   pss:
Esas opciones no las había visto...si encuentro algo al respecto, lo posteo.


Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio rossi dijo:


> .....No conforme con esto cambie de parlante y puse a medir el sin ablandar (como viene en la caja) y la Fs que obtuve fue de 74hz muchisimo mas alta aun.  Se me ocurre que podria llegar a ser que al primer parlante le falte aun ablandar mas, asi que lo voy a dejar toda la noche andando con una frecuencia baja 20 25 hz para abalndarlo mas y mañana volvere a probar a ver si tenemos suerte.......


Lo que mediste y notaste posee su lógica, puede ocurrir que algunos parlantes o altavoces requieran un periodo de escucha, de un par de horas, tal vez incluso días antes de llegar a un rendimiento óptimo.
No olvidar que son dispositivos mecánicos con partes móviles en situaciones de tensión que es necesario resolver (Asentar)
Pero esto no significa que un buen altavoz no "sonará bien" al sacarlo de la caja.


----------



## sergio rossi

muy bien gracias ezavalla. (siempre hay algo nuevo para indagar...)

Bueno tomando el tema del post,  Primero tengo que agradecer profundamente por su banca y el aporte de sus conocimientos a ezavalla, que a partir del post calculo y diseño de bafles y medicion de parametros ts me viene bancando con este desarrollo el cual sin su ayuda, correcciones  e interes no me hubiesen sido posible  llevar adelante, un agradeciemiento de todo corazon.  Tambien destaco y agradezco a NEO101 por el aporte de las mediciones que subio, estas me han dado la certeza de que lo que estaba midiendo estaba correcto, a pesar de no dar como los fabricantes te indicaban, tambien NEO101 un gran agradecimiento a vos por aportar datos. 
Bien respecto al tema de este post (por favor a los que tomen la lectura desde este mensaje por favor les pido lean los mensajes anteriores antes de sacar conclusiones). Luego de medir los Lep10 de jahro pasarle los parametros al fabricante, conseguir que me los cambien por  los WC10 (y conseguir que me pasasen los parametros de este), medir los parametros de este ultimo y ver que no coincidian en nada con los del fabricante, corroborar mas de tres veces la medicion, preguntar y corroborar posibles errores, volvi a llamar a la gente del servicio tecnico de jahro, la cual me atendio amablemente y luego de un buen rato de ablande logre que se sinceren, en la actualidad jahro solamente fabrica los parlantes de la linea profesional de 15 y 18¨, de los cuales hay porametros, el resto de los parlantes los importan de china, debido a un problema de costos de produccion y de mercado (estiman que el mayor porcentaje de parlantes los compran gente por su vista o sea diametro de cono y diametro de iman, sin importar si el parlantes con eso hace solamente chin pum, porque son usados para boom box de autos o bien boom box hogareños, les solicitan parlantes por su potencia sin importarles otra cosa, evidentemente esta gente tiene que competir en el mercado con otras marcas importadas y con lo que el cliente quiere.   Por lo tanto han dejado la linea profesional (para DJ o discos) y el resto NO SE FABRICA MAS ojo con esto que es muy importante.   Con respecto a los parlantes chinos con toda la sinceridad y a su muy pesar me han dicho que no sirven para Hi Fi o Hi End, por lo tanto habra que buscar una alternativa en otra marca para esta rama.  Mis noticias no son las mejores que les puedo transmitir pero es mejor saber de antemano lo que estamos comprando antes de embarcarnos en algo sin fin...    Por mi parte y para mi diseño voy a probar con parlantes Selenium que aunque mucho mas caros vienen con la certificacion de los parametros ts en cada parlante. Esta semana estoy cambiando los jahro por los selenium y cuando los mida posteo los valores.  un abrazo a todos, y sorry por las malas nuevas.

Nota: entre partidas de importacion los parametros ts de estas pueden variar,  Noganet (con los blue force) y Jahro compran al mismo proveedor chino.

buenas tardes fogonazo, en ningun momento dije que un buen parlante al sacarlo de la caja no sonara bien, si el parlante cumple en su medida con los parametros ts sonara de acuerdo al conjunto caja parlante como se lo haya diseñado, en el mensaje yo aclaro que es necesario ablandar (por los motivos que tambien vos consideras en tu mensaje) el parlante antes de medirle *uno mismo* los parametros ts, (porque sino estos te van a dar para una suspension mas dura); por favor que quede claro la diferencia, un parlante bueno seguira siendo bueno.   Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, gracias por tus opiniones!

Y me alegro que finalmente consiguieras que Jahro reconozca los problemas de fabricación. Ahora al menos sabemos que se les puede comprar y que nó.

Sergio, muchísimas gracias por haber publicado tus hallazgos sobre esta marca de parlantes, para que los foristas sepan a que atenerse si deciden comprar estos parlantes.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio rossi dijo:


> .....buenas tardes fogonazo, en ningun momento dije que un buen parlante al sacarlo de la caja no sonara bien,......


Yo NO dije que lo dijeras (Esto suena raro)
Al comentar que un parlante puede necesitar un período de "Asentamiento" me pareció lógico volver a aclararlo, ya que alguien que recién entra en este post puede llegar a teorizar que un parlante nuevo no suena bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, continuando con el tema de opción "Advanced" en la pestaña Box del WinISD que mencionara Sergio Rossi, luego de rastrear un poco el Help encontré la explicación:


*Ql* son las pérdidas por fugas en la caja, y son significativas para cajas bass-reflex
*Qa* son las pérdidas por absorción. El valor de 100 que usa WinISD es sin absorción. Valores menores indica mayor absorción, hasta un límite de 3 a 5 para una caja llena de material amortiguante.
*Qp* son las pérdidas por fricción del aire en los ports y solo aparece en cajas de tipo bass-reflex o pasabanda.

Para mas información, lean el ítem: *Designing your box* en la ayuda de WinISD Pro.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

sorry Fogonazo no fue mi intension, disculpa si malinterprete tu comentario del ultimo renglon de tu mensaje.  ¨PEACE¨ y buena onda con lo tuyo. Gracias.

fogonazo algo mas, recien me di cuenta que en los dos ultimos mensajes tuyos nos cruzamos en un ida y vuelta , te pido disculpas sinceras porque veo que realmente yo me puse a la defensiva en ambos, tus comentaqrios fueron para ayudar y aclarar, disculpas nuevamente. sergio.


----------



## NEO101

Sergio, muchas gracias a vos por aportar tantos datos y tiempo, es realmente MUY útil. Prometo en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo (que me escasea demasiado  ), aportarte datos más certeros de mi bass-reflex con el Selenium 10PW3 (ya la tengo casi lista).

Respecto del ablande de los parlantes, resumido, la cuestión sería:
"Hay que ablandar un parlante ANTES de hacer las mediciones DESTINADAS a calcular la caja".
"Una caja de buena calidad (fabricada en serie se entiende) con su respectivo parlante, le tomará un poco de ablande que quede PERFECTA. Sonará de entrada bien. Y la caja estará calculada para el parlante ya ablandado." Se entiende que con ablandar un parlante y calcularle su caja, esas medidas de cajas serían iguales para todo el resto de los parlantes de la misma tanda, sin necesidad de ablandarlos y recalcular.

Respecto lo que contás de la fabricación de los Jahro, es una pena, pero explica totalmente por qué ya no se consiguen los tweeters y muchos menos los medios de Jahro, que figuran en su página... Una pena!

Por suerte están los Tonhalle, que me parece que son una gran opción. Por cierto, probaste algún medio de ellos (el RM5) ?

Saludos y gracias de nuevo!

Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola marcelo correcto tu comentario y si realmente es una pena lo de jahro.   Con respecto a tonhalle yo compre los medios de 5¨y los tweeter de domo de 1¨ Y ambos suenan muy bien (no medi ninguno de los dos pero a oido completan muy bien los rangos medios y altos) no son estridentes ni suenan metalico, a primera el tweeter te parece como si le faltara impacto pero medido el conjunto con el programa CiaSmartLive responde al rango de frecuencias de entrada correctamente.  Tambien compre los divsores de frecuencia de tonhalle y estos si los medi y cortan donde dicen.   
Con respecto a los Selenium 10wp3 te pido si me podes parsar información (dado a que son teoricamente los parlantes por los que voy a cambiar los Jahro), si calculaste con el winisd la caja te pido me postees el volumen que obtuviste y la frecuencia de corte baja a 0 db, yo cuando llego a casa te subo lo que obtuve.
nuevamente gracias por tus comentarios, sergio.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches.  Como comente antes voy a subir los valores calculados de box para el parlante selenium 10WP3,box  90 Lts     frecuencia de corte 47,5 Hz a 0 db  y 42,36 Hz a -3db  la curva de respuesta es bastante plana se eleva 1,49 db a la frec.de 118Hz.     Si alguien ya utilizo este parlante y calculo el box espero comentarios, a mi gusto por el valor del parlante es muy alta la frecuencia de corte baja y es necesario mucho volumen de caja para que la respuesta sea plana. Desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## NEO101

Yo la hice de 28 litros con el diseño que recomienda el fabricante (fijate el .pdf , hay un solo diseño para el 10PW2). En la página se Selenium los he visto recomendar esa misma caja para el 10PW3.
Si te fijás en mi post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conviene-fondo-sea-paralelo-17288/
 ahí hay algo de información, el alto lo hice de 460 mm de alto...
El port es de 75 por 42 mm, yo lo hice de 70mm con lo cual me dá algo así como 1,38 pulgadas de largo (en casa tengo bien los números, pero pienso hacer algunas pruebas luego de ablandar el parlante, para sintonizarlo bien, antes de cortar el resto del tubo).
Espero poder hacer algo este fin de semana, ya lo arme y sellé, incluso la salida del cable (ya le puse bornera). Me falta ponerle las 3 capas de wata  

Un abrazo!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola marcelo, estuve viendo lo que posteaste anteriormente y el post que me recomendaste.  con respecto al volumen que vos usaste que figura en la pagina del parlante, ese es un volumen de un bafle para prueba, si miras las curvas del grafico superior en esa pagina vas a ver que entre las frecuencias de 20 y 100 Hz hay 40 Db de diferencia luego desde los 100 hz la curva se mantiene bastante plana, esto te quiere decir que para escuchar las frecuencias mas bajas respecto a las superiores a 100 Hz tendrias que aumentar la potencia en la cantidad de db que hay de diferencia, por eso se estipula el corte del bafle a la frecuencia que esta a -3bd de la frecuencia mas baja de la parte plana de la curva.  Con este volumen estarias ¨cortando¨las frecuencias mas bajas a 90 HZ. fijate bien si esta respuesta te sirve.  a tu disposicion para cualquier consulta.  un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## NEO101

Si bien no estoy bien empapado en los cálculos (o mejor dicho, no estoy tan práctico como para cazar todo la vuelo sin releer la teoría), entendí perfectamente lo que escribiste. Sin embargo, me queda un planteo... Selenium da las medidas y demás, y hasta le pone un parlante para medios y agudos... Si es solo para medición y pruebas, no tiene sentido agregarle el otro parlante, ni sugerirte esa caja...
Si bien es plenamente cierto lo que comentás (los cálculos no mienten).
Espero poder compenzarlo con un ecualizador, porque tengo una bafle casi listo que me dio mucho trabajo, y otro con las maderas ya cortadas 
Pero 90 litros como que me parece mucho... Podré compenzar algo calculando el tubo de sintonía para una frecuencia un poco más baja?

Fijate que en el .PDF grande (el de las cajas) dice, para esa:
"A caixa acústica VB10PW2A é um sistema de duas vias, compacto de baixo custo, com resposta ampla e alto rendimento. Recomendado para uso na sonorização de pequenos e médios ambientes tais como: clubes, auditórios, boates, academias, ginásios, DJ, etc. O conjunto é formado por uma caixa refletora de graves (Bass Reflex) de 27 litros, um woofer e um driver de compressão com diafragma em titânio acoplado a uma corneta de cobertura de 60º H X 40º "

Tal vez tenga que pensar en usar otro parlante/caja para lograr lo que quiero


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ojo que esa caja, por lo que parece, no es para HiFi sino para refuerzo sonoro, donde la fidelidad no importa tanto sino la cantidad de ruido que se hace 

Si buscas HiFi, vas a tener que hacer el análisis que está haciendo Sergio para encontrar la mejor solución.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

ezavalla dijo:


> Ojo que esa caja, por lo que parece, no es para HiFi sino para refuerzo sonoro, donde la fidelidad no importa tanto sino la cantidad de ruido que se hace
> 
> Si buscas HiFi, vas a tener que hacer el análisis que está haciendo Sergio para encontrar la mejor solución.
> 
> Saludos!



Así parece... Y si además consideras que para que suene como corresponde hay que hacer una caja de 90 litros... como que me equivoqué al escoger parlante


----------



## sergio rossi

Marcelo, no soy un experto en audio pero es mi gran entretenimiento luego de mucho tiempo de no hacerlo, encare la construccion de dos bafles para un estereo Maranthz de los años 80 que resucite de la basura y realmente me tome las cosas en serio.  Lamentablemente la mayoria de los fabricantes (no todos) hacen o venden poroductos comerciales, si realmente queres un par de bafles que cumplan los requisitos de hi fi o hi end vas a tener que averiguar mucho, medir mucho y desepcionarte de muchos productos. fijate en los post que te pase en mensajes anteriores, leelos todos y vas a ver que no es tan dificil poder encarar este proyecto. Con respecto a la caja de 90 lts. justamente yo subi al post los valores que obtuve para recibir comentarios, a mi tambien me parece muy grande pero con el analisis del winisd es lo mas potable que logre para obtener una respuesta casi plana y sin embargo no me agrada (para hi fi) un corte de frec. en 45 hz. porque hay muchos hz para abajo todavia para escuchar. sinceramente un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sumo a la información de Sergio Rossi , los Jahro muy baratos de etiqueta roja son los Chinos.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sergio:
Creo que vas a tener que traer parlantes de afuera ops: o pagar la diferencia.

Hay una marca muy buena que se llama Peerless, pero ponen y sacan modelos cada dos por tres, así que los que encuentres y que te sirvan tendrías que conseguirlos en corto tiempo. He tenido la suerte de escuchar un par de woofers Peerless de un amigo, que se los trajeron de Inglaterra...y es increíble el sonido que tienen. El también calculó las cajas selladas con el WinISD, pero estos parlantes tienen un Qts de alrededor de 0.45, así que son óptimos para este tipo de caja (junto con las otras especificaciones). La suspensión que tienen es increíble...son una seda!....muy blandos...en fin...diseñados para esto.

El problema que tenés vos es bastante especial, por que estás usando un solo amplificador para reproducción de rango completo y eso te fuerza a buscar woofers que lleguen muy abajo en frecuencia, y a la vez te quita la posibilidad de usar un subwoofer con el que podrías llegar hasta donde quieras, aunque sea usando electronica extra. Si a esto le sumás que nuestro mercado está saturado de las porquerías que venden para car audio y de los aprendices de brujo que las instalan sin saber las características de los parlantes (tal como te dijeron en Jahro)...estas complicado.

La otra alternativa que se me ocurre es que apuntes por el lado de los Eminence, que se consiguen...pero son caros...muy caros.

En fin...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Respuesta a ezavalla, sep... estoy j****o.  Hundido diria yo.  se me esta complicando mas de lo que pensaba, y el tema de los parlantes (como vos bien decis) deben cubrir todo el rango de frec. hoy estuve probando dentro de la linea bravox los modelos exs 10 d-4 fijate en el winsid andarian justos, pero en el pais no hay nadie que los tenga y lo peor es que no se el precio.    Por el momento el camino seguira seguir buscando parlante.  hoy me fui hasta tonhale y mañana me pasan los parametros de los de 10 y 12 ¨ pero ya no me quiero hacer ilusiones. cuando me llegan los posteo.  voy a averiguar los que vos me decis y la otra que se me ocurre es ver bien un modelo y comprarlos por internet el drama que puestos en el pais al valor de afuera hay que multiplicarlos, por ahora, por 2,3 veces. Bueno gracias por los datos, un abrazo.

gracias cacho por la correccion se me escapo. saludos


----------



## NEO101

Ayer redacté un post pero de me perdió 

*Sergio:* veo que somos 2   . Es mi gran afición también la electrónica en general y el audio en particular, y la retomé ahora luego de 9 años de terminar el colegio secundario técnico. Lo bueno es que ahora dispongo de una fuente de información que antes no tenía: Internet 
Y sí, totalmente de acuerdo, para Hi-Fi no va. Aunque considerando lo malos que son los equipos no Hi-Fi (Sony, Aiwa, Pioneer, Philips, etc, se entiende...) creo que pueden llegar a sonar bastante bien y valer la pena el esfuerzo que les puse, hasta que tenga tiempo de hacer algo mejor. Podría tal vez aplicarle la transformadorrmación de Limp Bizquit o como se llame 
De todas maneras, me apuré a hacerlo más que nada porque si esperaba hacer todos los cálculos perfectos no iba a arrancar nunca, dispongo de poco tiempo desgraciadamente. Pero me sirvió para aprender muchas cosas como ser lo de las tuercas especiales para agarrar el parlante, cómo trabajar con el MDF, y muchas tantas otras cosas aprendí en la construcción gracias a la gente de este foro  , por lo cual cuando encare el próximo voy a poder ir refinando y no marearme con tantas variables, y saber dónde conseguir cada cosa además.

*Cacho* probablemente ya lo sepas, y seguramente aplicás un concepto homogéneo para toda el habla hispana, pero por las dudas te aclaro que la palabra que le borraste a Sergio, en Argentina, es de uso corriente y no es de mala educación en ningún (o casi ningún) ámbito, no es agresiva ni es insulto... (es equivalente a otra: "embromado" , que creo no es mala en ningún país...:-?)

Saludos a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Cacho

NEO101 dijo:


> ...probablemente ya lo sepas, y seguramente aplicás un concepto homogéneo para toda el habla hispana, pero por las dudas te aclaro que la palabra que le borraste a Sergio, en Argentina, es de uso corriente y no es de mala educación en ningún (o casi ningún) ámbito, no es agresiva ni es insulto...



Hola Marcelo.

Antes de empezar, te aclaro que soy tan argentino como vos y tenemos el mismo acento.
En la variación rioplatense del español es correcto lo que planteás. Hay igualmente regiones de nuestro mismo país donde suena mal, y ni hablar si sos de afuera.

Todo apunta a mantener un nivel lingüístico coloquial alto y que sea internacionalmente aceptado y entendible. El asunto no es "lo que significa acá", sino "lo que significa para los demás".
Al escribir (o hablar) estás haciendo algo que incluye a otros y es en ellos en quienes tenés que pensar.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches a todos.  Gracias ezavalla por las recomendaciones de parlantes eminence, los consegui en olimusic (www.olimusic.com.ar) que tambien tiene un sinnumero de marcas con sus parametros t/s publicados,  el inconveniente con el que me encontre es que todo lo que importan en 10¨ son mid bass o a lo sumo bass estos parten de un rango de frecuencia utilizable de alrrededor de 45hz en los mejores casos, para subwoofer o woofer tenes que partir de los de 12¨mas bien te diria que de 15¨con los cuales andas en rangos de 30-32 hz.   les puedo asegurar que en estos dias estuve probando con el winisd todos los parlantes de 10¨que hay publicados en paginas en argentina, y como dije antes no consigo lo que busco.   La opcion de importarlo no es mala pero el costo de importacion varia de acuerdo de donde lo traes entre un 2,3 a 2.7 veces el costo del parlante (es carito).  Pero como no me quedo quieto y no me van a vencer las ostilidades se me ocurrio ver subwoofers para linea automotriz ( con los que fabrican los boom box ) y Sorpresa!!!!!!  encontre subwoofers de 10¨ con rangos de frecuencia baja de hasta 27 Hz.  los probe en el winisd y mas sorpresa espectaculares!!!!!!!!!!!   Juro que no daba un peso por este tipo de parlante.    Pero bueno asi son las cosas donde menos te lo esperas te lo encontras.   Asi que espero sus comentarios (si alguien utilizo estos parlantes para un equipo de hi fi ) por ej. estan los bomber (www.bomber.com.ar) los bravox (www.bravox.com.br), veanlos y se les van a caer la medias...      Pero bueno no todo es tan lindo algo de raro tienen que tener, por ej. son la mayoria de 4 ohms o vienen con dos bobinas de 4 ohms con lo cual si alguien sabe como trabajan estos de dos bobinas (por si se pueden hacer trabajar en 4+4 = 8 ohms disculpen si esto es una burrada por eso pregunto) caso que si varian los parametros dados para 4 ohms ???  caso que no se pueden sumar como influyen para un amplificador de 8 ohms (normalmente mientras no los pase de la 1/2 de la potencia no deberia de pasar nada pero escucho ofertas) .Bueno si esto es algo posible creo que estamos en presencia de una gran variedad de parlantes aptos para sacarles el jugo y mucho (por ej. un sub de 6¨probado con el winisd me tira una respuesta desde 32 hz si esto es asi me estoy poniendo a probar columnas de todo tipo dado a que las que siempre veo publicadas me hacen babear) Bie no quiero ser mas pesado de lo que ya soy, espero sus comentarios y les agradezco un monton. sergio.

Bien Marcelo, como dijistes somos dos y yo te diria que muchos mas.  El buen audio reconforta el espiritu.   Me alegra que hallas podido realizar esos bafles y si bien uno comete ¨errores¨ es como el que quiere aprender electronica sin haber quemado transistores, haber echo fuego artificiales con capacitores y señales de humo con resistencias.  Es la forma de aprender de palpar la realidad.  Gracias por tus comentarios sobre linguistica pero cacho tiene razon esto llega a todos lados y hay modismos regionales que en otros lugares pueden no entenderse o bien resultar insultantes.  Para los proximos poryectos (espero sean muchos asi seguimos en contacto) descargate el winisd que es un programa que es muy facil y practico para usar, no te va a llevar mas que unos pocos proyectitos para poder ir sacandole el jugo y con el comentario del otro dia de ezavalla en el help tenes todo lo necesario para lo que no sabes poder entenderlo y usarlo, hasta una descripcion de los parametros t/s. muy bueno.) no lo dejes pasar. Nuevamente gracias por tu entusiasmo, un abrazo, sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Interesante descubrimiento, por que yo he simulado parlantes para auto (incluyendo unos Pioneer) y me salían con el mismo pico de los Moon que tengo y con volúmenes de cajas gigantescos.
Voy a ver esas páginas que mencionas...
En cuanto a los de doble bobina, las podés conectar en serie sin problemas para que te de los 8 ohms que necesitas.
Otra cosa que te recomiendo es que trates de conseguir un parlante para auto y lo pruebes en una caja calculada con el WinISD, por que los parlantes para auto están pensados para usar la cabina del auto para ajustar la respuesta y como tienen la caja "por delante", trabajan en un modo acústico diferente.
Otra cosa que tenés que mirar es la sensibilidad (o SPL como sale en algunos), por que suelen tener valores de 86dB/W/m o un poco mayor, y eso te va a forzar a  "paddear" el rango medio y el tweeter (que suelen estar cerca de los 92dB/W/m), y vas a desperdiciar potencia del amplificador para tratar de escuchar algo en forma coherente y equilibrada.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ya que están hablando del tema, miren este modelo de Clarion de 10'' que interesante... dejo el driver para el WinISD (los parámetros están en el manual del mismo). El precio es de unos 50U$S acá en mi ciudad... y el de 12'' está 71U$S pero no lo simulé a ese.

http://www.clarion.com/xl/es/produc...rs/SW1051/xl-es-product-pf_1172413264722.html

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes pregunta de bruto!!!  que pasa si al parlante le coloco peso en el cono para bajar la Fo del mismo mejoro su respeusta en baja freuencia? cambian los parametros t/s? lo puedo hacer un poco mejor? o realmente lo empeoro todo?.    antes de probar pregunto. Gracias.

Perdon lo anterior es para buscar una solucion de compromiso entre costos de parlantes. Porque de los Chinos a los buenos hay  por lo menos dos billetes de 100 de diferencia.  gracias.


----------



## cristianfede

Seguro que en algo va a cambiar, por ejemplo los radiadiores pasivos de la marca ground zero tienen la posibilidad de agregar peso al cono para modificar la respuesta en frecuencia, pero no se como afectaria eso un parlante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> que pasa si al parlante le coloco peso en el cono para bajar la Fo del mismo mejoro su respeusta en baja freuencia? cambian los parametros t/s? lo puedo hacer un poco mejor? o realmente lo empeoro todo?
> ....
> Perdon lo anterior es para buscar una solucion de compromiso entre costos de parlantes. Porque de los Chinos a los buenos hay  por lo menos dos billetes de 100 de diferencia.  gracias.



Hola Sergio:
Claro quepodes cambiar los parámetros mecánicos del parlante, pero no vas a lograr nada util a largo plazo: un parlante regular o malo siempre va a ser regular o malo, le hagas lo que le hagas.
Esa solución de compromiso no funciona...

Ya te lo dije hace tiempo...tratá de conseguir lo mejor que puedas con el presupuesto que tengas y quedate conforme ahí, ya que no tenes posibilidades de agregar amplificador extra (aunque tal vez la tengas de agregar* algo* entre el pre y el amplificador). Si conseguis algo bueno y que cubra desde 40 o 45Hz hacia arriba ya vas a tener excelentes graves a un costo ajustado a tus posibilidades. Buscar bajar mas es bueno, pero no tanto si tenes un presupuesto ajustado y amplificador no tan potentes y de rango completo.

Analizalo de esa forma...no vas a perder nada por ceder una decena y media de hertz para poder encontrar parlantes mas o menos buenos.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

Sergio, te fijaste esto?

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/

Puede que sea la solución a la búsqueda de un parlante decente...


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola marcelo, gracias por direccion de parlantes, resulta que hayer estuve en contacto con el dueño de GB (Gabriel Carlos Basile), me paso por email los parametros de el parlante de 8 y 10¨ que abaj adjunto, pero esta de reformas en el local y no los pude escuchar andando. recien la semana que viene voy a poder darme el gusto.. Por lo que vi son parlantes armados artesanalmente (la carcaza y el iman no se donde los compra) pero son igual y con las mismas marcas que las de los tonhalle, luego el cono suspension etc los monta el mismo (tambien comprados) los simule con el winisd y me dan muy razonables mas el de 10 que el de 8 el de 10 lo comare con la simulacion del 10 de tonhalle y son identicas. asi que voy a esperar a escucharlos para poder dar mas opinion, lo bueno es que te ofrece calcularte los divisores y sintonizarte el bafle a tu gusto (me refiero con vos presente), me tengo que ir luego posteo los parametros, un abrazo. [/SIZE] Hola pego el email que me enviaron de gb audio con los parametros. un abrazo. 
 Sergio estos son los parámetros más importantes, si necesitas los demás parámetros avisame. Atte.Gabriel*B-8K* Kevlar / 90wrms - 150w prog. / 8 ohms / Imán 126x20Campana de aluminio / VC Ø38mm / former de kapton / Xmax 4mm Rcc 6.1Ω / FR 32 Hz / Qts 0.283 / Vas 63ltrs. / BL 10.78N/A / eff 90dBRespuesta Fo~3000Hz _Se recomienda cortar en frecuencia igual o inferior a 800Hz__120 Hz_9.5Ω / 150 Hz_ 8.7Ω / 200 Hz_ 8.2Ω / 300 Hz_ 8.2Ω / 400 Hz_ 8.5Ω_
_500 Hz_ 8.9Ω / 600 Hz_9.6Ω / 700 Hz_10.3Ω / 800 Hz_11.4Ω__Solo disponible en kevlar negro__Versiones 4Ω por pedido._
*$ 275 c/u*

VB 25ltrs _(S=5)_, FB 45Hz, F-3 48Hz, port. dia 70mm / PL 175mm 
*B-10K**Disponible por pedido*
 Kevlar / 90wrms - 150w prog / 8 ohms / Imán 126x20Campana de aluminio / VC Ø38mm / former de kapton / Xmax 4mm*.* Rcc 6.4Ω / FR 26.35Hz / Qts 0.392 / Vas 135ltrs. / BL 10.58N/A / eff 89.30dBRespuesta Fo~2.500Hz _Se recomienda cortar en frecuencia igual o inferior a 700Hz_
_100 Hz_10.2Ω / 150 Hz_8.7Ω / 200 Hz_ 8.7Ω / 300 Hz_ 9.1Ω / 400 Hz_ 9.8Ω_
_500 Hz_ 10.8Ω / 600 Hz_10.8Ω / 700 Hz_11.1Ω / 800 Hz_11.6Ω / 1000 Hz_12.6Ω_
_Solo disponible en kevlar negro_
_Versiones 4Ω por pedido._
*$ 300 c/u*

VB 80ltrs _(S=4)_, FB 27Hz, F-3 32Hz, port. dia 100mm / PL 330mm 
VB 120ltrs _(S=5.7)_, FB 27Hz, F-3 27Hz, port. dia 100mm / PL 200mm 





_*GB AUDIO*__San Blas 2363 - 5º B/3º A - Capital_
_Tel. 4584-6402 / 6356_http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/


----------



## Cacho

¡Gracias NEO!

No sé por qué, pero me acordé al leer tu post del tema que estaba pensando, donde hace un tiempo hablábamos de parlantea para guitarra (esto de haber perdido las suscripciones fue una catástrofe para mí ).
Ahí está el link a los parlantes Emave. No sé si los conocés Sergio, yo no pero Santiago los recomendaba bastante en ese hilo y son nacionales.

Fijate si querés a ver qué te parecen.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Ezavalla, disculpa la tardanza de mi respuesta,  Gracias por tus orientaciones que por el momento terminaron siendo las que utilice ( o sea arme los jahro de 10¨ en una caja de 65lts, pero eso si les fui cargando con peso el cono hasta que me gustaron como sonaban y aunque no lo creas mejoraron muchisimo al oido al menos, evidentemente no me anime a medirlos con el analizador de espectro, voy a dejarlos como a mi oido mas le gusta), pero siguo investigando como podras haber visto en los dos post anteriores sobre este fabricante GB. cuando los escuche les comento a todos.  Por otro lado tambien me contacte con la persona que les repara los parlantes a la firma Bomber (autoradio, de los cuales estoy tratando de que me presten alguno para medir) se llama claudio, esta persona tambien fabrica parlantes a medida y a pedido pero a un costo muy alto, si a alguno le interesa les paso los datos por correo privado esta por la matanza.  bueno me pongo en contacto apenas tengo algo nuevo. un abrazo y gracias por el aguante. un abrazo.

Hola Cacho, gracias por tu recomendacion, el problema es que el rango de frecuencias bajas parte desde unos cuantos hz mas arriba de lo que yo estoy buscando, iguanlmente los emave no los indague voy a chusmear a ver que tal y posteo. gracias.


----------



## NEO101

Notaron que ambos tienen un modelo RM5 para medios??? 

http://www.audifan.com.ar/parlahg.html  (link directo)

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/  (link a la home)

¿No son del mismo dueño tal vez?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia marcelo, si bien los parlantes son casi iguales, los dueños de gb y audifan no son los mismos, el tema debe ser que compran las carcazas e imanes en el mismo fabricante y luego ellos los enconan, si te fijas los parlantes de 8 10 etc. tienen la misma forma externa, los mismos imanes etc. o sea todo apunta a que hay un fabricante de ¨chasis¨y varios enconadores. hasta los parametros t/s que te pasan son casi iguales. Igual esto no seria problema siempre que los parlantes cumplan con lo que te dicen. a esta gente de gb (como ya mencione en un mensaje anterior) los voy a visitar luego que terminen las reformas de su local (depto) para poder asi escuchar lo que fabrican, a penas tengo información la subo. muchas gracias por tu comentario un abrazo. sergio. 

Buenas noches gente, aqui de nuevo con mas información, estuve con la gente de gb audio y escuche sus parlantes, realmente este señor gabriel sabe de lo que hace y me mostro que para un mismo chasis (ej el de 10¨) hace dos versiones de parlantes. Se los escucha muy bien y el de 10 con un gabinete de 94 lts da una curva perfecta con corte en 39Hz a0 db y 32,67 hz a -3 db muy lindo. en las columnas que escuche los bajos eran notorios y el parlante responde hasta los 900 hz con gran claridad, lo que nos permitiria con un rango medio y un buen tweeter armar un lindo bafle. 
Por otro lado consegui todos los parametros de los tonhalle que adjunto en el mensaje y realmente distan mucho de los gb controlen con el winisd ambos parlantes de 10 y veran una gran diferencia a fovor de los gb. 
Por otro lado en esta semana voy a ver a la gente de Rastle, la cual es otra empresa nacional que encona sus propios parlantes, asi que apenas puedo les posteo información. 
Si alguien tiene inquietud y controla los gb de 10 se los agradezco para darme una opinion de lo que obtuvieron. Gracias.

subo el de 10 tonhalle para verificar

gente no se por que no me deja adjuntar mas archivos veo si me sube este.

bueno el resto de los parametros de los tonhalle ya los subi en un mensaje anterior, busquenlos que los que me pasaron son identicos a los ya subidos. saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio:
No he simulado aún el parlante, pero con un EBP de 26, es un parlante típico para baffle bass-reflex, y con un Qts de 1.14 y un Vas de 186 litros no podés esperar mucho de él....es un parlante muy subamortiguado para mi gusto...


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia ezavalla, si opino lo mismo y todos los parlantes tonhalle (wofers al menos) dan un qts muy alto mas de 1,1 muy subamortiguado. o sea que los parlantes tonhalle dejan un poco que desear, te pido si podes y tenes tiempo controla el bg audio de 10  que subi en un post anterior ese es el que me interesa, porque a mi me da una curva excelente con 94 lts. de volumen de caja. Asi rapido te cuento que todos son los mismos chasis, imanes conos alas, etc. donde esta la diferencia es en el que los encona en la cant.de material que utiliza, el pegamento etc. este gabriel de gb con un mismo chasis de 10 y pequeñas variaciones en los elementos del cono saca dos parlantes totalemnte distintos, (esto luego de investigar un poquito mas inclusive con los de rastle voy a subir un post con muchos datos), bueno de nuevo muchas gracias ezavalla y si podes chequeame  el gb de 10¨ B 10K porque hasta ahora de lo que vi el mejorcito y lejos. un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!
Estuve viendo un poco los parámetros de los GB y revisé el que me pediste. El valor del Qts es muy bueno y parece que es un parlante apto tanto para cajas bass-reflex como para cajas selladas.
La simulación en WinISD tira cosas interesantes:
1- Estos parlantes parecen de libro!!!
2- La rsta en frecuencia es completamente plana en cajas selladas y abiertas si elejís correctamente el ajuste que le vas a dar.
3- En una sellada responde como un Butterworth de segundo orden, pero le podés poner casi cualquier ajuste...al precio de tener una frecuencia de corte alta, de cerca de 50Hz. En una caja bass-reflex es una maravilla, con un ajuste Quasi-Buterworth de tercer orden y la fcia de corte es de 27Hz   . No probé con los otros ajustes por que este me encantó, pero tal vez habría que analizar el BB4. Lo único criticable en este caso es la cercanía del valor límite de la Xmax con una potencia de cerca de 15 watts sobre los 45Hz, mientras que a la sellada hay que darle bastante más (cosa que es lógica).
4- El ajuste QB3 te dá una caja de 120 lts (sin amortiguamiento) que está muy cercano al valor que vos quieres para tus columnas...otro punto a tu favor.

Que querés que te diga? Por $300 por parlante, mandate con estos a menos que encuentres mejores precios y similares características...cosa que ya empiezo a dudar.

Pintan muy, pero muy bien.

Un abrazo!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas Ezavalla mil gracias por tu rapida respuesta, Viste !!!!!! yo tampoco lo puedo creer yo los simule con un filtro de 2do orden y me daba una frec. de corte de 32 a -3db, como comentas vos parecen de libro, pero en verdad y ahora que experimente un poco el dueño de gb me mostro las hojas donde tiene las anotaciones de las mediciones que realizo y los instrumentos que usa (son instrumentos normales de laboratorio, el vas lo controla por ambos metodos masa agregada y volumen fijo) asi que error mas menos pequeño los parametros son creibles.  me falta hoy ir a ver los rastle para ver que es lo que fabrican realmente, pero estos gb realmente ok. te mantengo al tanto de lo que averiguo en rastle. nuevamente muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

De nada! Para mí es un placer hacer estas cosas.... (y...cada uno se masoquea como puede).
Espero tus nuevos datos...

Un gran saludo!


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy buenas noches a todos los foristas, bien como comente antes hoy por la tarde fui a visitar la fabrica de bafles y parlantes Rastle, verdaderamente no te venden parlantes por separado, venden sus productos terminados solamente. escuche las columnas soprano de doble woofer de 5 1/4¨ con tweeter piezoelectrico, en verdad suenan bien la terminacion es muy buena un producto que a la vista pega. Me mostro gabinetes sin terminar de las columnas pampa y de una nueva con woofer de 10¨. Hasta aqui todo bien, pero cuando pregunte por la respueta en frecuencia de las cajas empezaron las dudas. primero que 25hz luego que eran como un subwoofer, luego que algo de 27 hz o sea nada en concreto, luego pregunto como las sintonizaba y .... todavia estoy esperando la respuesta.  Le pregunte luego si tenia alguna curva trazada de la respuesta de los bafles y .... solamente que eran de respuesta plana.  Consulte por que tipo de parlantes tenia colocadosy me respondieron que ellos los fabricaban, pero no encontre donde (para mi que los compran ya echos bajo pedido). Bueno no puedo decir que son malas, al contrario suenan satisfactorias, pero me dejan muchas dudas respecto al rango que cubren y a la calidad final del producto. para un sistema de home son de buena calidad a un precio razonable. por ej. el juego de columnas con woofer de 8 salen $2100- las de woofer de 10 $2300- y las de doble woofer de 8 $2450- .  el jueves que viene voy a escuchar los modelos de 8¨que van a tener armadas (la de 1 y 2 woofers) y les cuento.
Respecto a lo que estuve averiguando con la gente de GB Audio, la gran mayoria de los parlantes naconales que se fabrican, son armados con los mismos componentes, hay pocos fabricantes de bastidores e imanes, los conos y foam de las alas tambien tienen muy pocos lugares en donde comprarlos y les cuesta mucho que les fabriquen a medida. por sonsiguiente podriamos decir que la calidad del parlante depende casi esclusivamente del enconador y de las convinaciones que efectue con lo que consiguen en forma ¨standart¨, del pegamento y de la bobina que empleen. (mas halla del elemento suerte o como quieran llamar que convinado tales cosas salga algo de calidad, o bien como me decia el dueño de gb arme y desarme tantos parlantes, convine y reconvine tantas piezas antes de lograr algo bueno).

En mis mensajes anteriores he subido todos los datos que encontre de los parlantes nacionales que he encontrado a mi criterio (y lo remarco solamente a mi criterio y pensando en funcion de armar algo de hi fi en un sistema estereo) los parlantes Jahro sacando los de 15 y 18 que son nacionales todas las demas lineas son chinas y por mas que les pidas información o los parametros t/s no te los dan porque no los tienen y si los medis te asustas!!!, yo compre un lep 10 que te lo presentan como un subwoofer pero tuve la desgracia que o no me alcanso la plata y me lo vendieron sin graves o bien alguien en el camino me los robo??  en resumidas cuentas los chinos sirven para los chinos porque solo hacen chin y pum. 
Por otro lado estuve con la gente de tonhale (Sr.kuster) firma audifan, aqui la cosa es un poco distinta, los parlantes los arman ellos te atienden muy bien, contestan tus preguntas, te pasan los parametros t/s pero los woofer (aclaro los woofer) no dan un buen rendimiento son parlantes muy subamortiguados con un qts demasiado alto. En la realidad no andan como te los presenta esta gente.  Sin embargo la linea de tweeters suena muy agradable y los divisores de frecuencia cumplen con lo que te dicen. 
Estuve averiguando algo de audifiel pero no encontre mas que parlantes chicos y de calidad media.  Tampoco es que me aboque en una investigacion exaustiva pero lo poco que vi era muy limitado. Si alguien tiene mas información que la postee.
Por ultimo estuve viendo a la gente de GB Audio (con la cual no tengo ninguna relacion ni afectiva, ni familiar ni comercial) el dueño gabriel es el unico que me ofrecio de entrada toda la información tecnica del parlante, me comento respecto a la problematica de la fabricacion, del conseguir materiales, etc. que he comentado antes. Vi personalmente las hojas de las mediciones de los parlantes escritas a mano tachadas y corregidas. y lo mas importante es que cada parlante que fabrica esta medido en forma individual asi que sabemos los parametros propios de ese parlante que te entrega con la compra.  subi anteriormente los parametros de dos de ellos el de 8 y 10¨ ambos luego de analizarlos un buen rato me han dado muy gratas sorpresas, responden mucho mejor que los parlantes selenium que se importan, y realmente el soporte tecnico que te ofrece es excelente.
Resumiendo para no pasarme de larguero, hay muchos parlantes en plaza, pero pocos (hablando de un rango racional de gasto) que realmente son de buen calidad.  La mayoria de los parlantes armados en el pais son con componentes comunes unos de otros varia la calidad en funcion del enconador, su experiencia, y tenacidad en la convinacion de los elementos constitutivos.  Si no nos ofrecen los parametros t/s o bien la curva de respuesta para los bafles lo que te digan es bang.... bang.... puro tiroteo. 
No pretendo que esto sea una guia, simplemente estoy poniendo a su alcance varios meses de investigar, de caminar, de preguntar y de aprender hacerca de los fabricantes de parlantes, y sobre todo vuelvo a aclarar que este es mi punto de vista con el cual podemos tener discrepancias y sobre el cual puedo no tener el 100% de verdad. 

Bien ahora mas alla de esto voy a fabricar mis ya postergadas columnas usando el woofer Gb de 10 el cual aparte de dar muy bien en la teoria escuche armado en un gabinete de 85 lts y sonaba muy lindo. una vez que tenga los calculos realizados los posteo para que puedan contribuir en el analisis.

Bien espero que sean de utilidad para alguien estas lineas, o por lo menos evacuen algunas dudas.   un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bien Sergio! Me alegra que al fin encontraras los woofers que buscabas....y que son muy buenos!
También te doy las gracias por subir la parva de información que has recolectado vuelteando por todos los fabricantes de parlantes conocidos (creo que solo te faltó EMAVE...pero te queda un poco lejos)
Muchísimas gracias por tu investigación hecha a conciencia y espero que disfrutes tu nuevas columnas.
Cualquier cosa que necesites y te pueda ayudar...ya sabés donde estoy.

Un gran abrazo!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Sergio gracias por tomarte el trabajo de buscar la información y compartir la experiencia, sirve de mucho realmente... 

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia ezavalla, gracias por el comentario y no dudes en lo mas minimo que te voy a consultar. nuevamente gracias por tu dedicacion un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

ezavalla dijo:


> 3- En una sellada responde como un Butterworth de segundo orden, pero le podés poner casi cualquier ajuste...al precio de tener una frecuencia de corte alta, de cerca de 50Hz. En una caja bass-reflex es una maravilla, con un ajuste Quasi-Buterworth de tercer orden y la fcia de corte es de 27Hz   . No probé con los otros ajustes por que este me encantó, pero tal vez habría que analizar el BB4. Lo único criticable en este caso es la cercanía del valor límite de la Xmax con una potencia de cerca de 15 watts sobre los 45Hz, mientras que a la sellada hay que darle bastante más (cosa que es lógica).



*ezavalla*, decime si entendí bien: si lo estamos escuchando a unos, digamos, 50 Watt sostenidos, y repentinamente la música contiene algo justo en 45 Hz y bastante volumen... la bobina se saldría del entrehierro? (con la distorsión y peligro de que se rompa) ???

Sergio:  la verdad, de 10 todos tus aportes y averiguaciones! Muy interesante además la comparación con los Thonalle, con lo cual queda explicado por qué tanta diferencia de precios. Aunque sigo con la idea casi segura de comprar un RM5 (el de medios).
Es muy probable que siga tus pasos más adelante. Ahora, de momento, tengo armada una caja con un Selenium de 10 (10PW3) a la cual aún no sintonicé. Es probable que arme una segunda, ya que tengo las tablas ya cortadas... Y así tengo el par. Escuchándola bien bajito en una habitación, ecualizándolas exageradamente por debajo de los 100Hz, supongo que tendré un buen sonido hasta poder hacer las columnas como corresponde, con woofers de 10 que casi seguro terminen siendo los que elegiste vos o algo similar...

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Marcelo, gracias por tus comentarios y es la idea de este foro ayudarnos. por lo pronto voy a comenzar a armar las columnas (parte de carpinteria) y la semana que viene le voy a llevar el prediseño a la gente de GB para escuchar sus comentarios y tambien lo posteo. Bien con la construccion de las tuyas no te apresures y anda organizando cuales componentes vas a utilizar, calcula y recalcula todas las veces posibles antes de tirarte al armado, te lo digo por experiencia, pero como en la mayoria de las cosas en la vida el que no se equivoca es porque no hace (o bien es un genio o lo compra echo) un fuerte abrazo. sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NEO101 dijo:


> *ezavalla*, decime si entendí bien: si lo estamos escuchando a unos, digamos, 50 Watt sostenidos, y repentinamente la música contiene algo justo en 45 Hz y bastante volumen... la bobina se saldría del entrehierro? (con la distorsión y peligro de que se rompa) ???



No! La Xmax es el máximo desplazamiento con relación lineal a la corriente aplicada. Hay otro parámetro, que se llama Xlim es el maximo desplazamiento posible y si se pasa, la bobina se pianta fuera del entrehierro y palma el parlante.
El tema con el Xmax es que una vez alcanzado, si se producen mayores excursiones la distorsión del parlante aumenta terriblemente y el sonido comienza como a dar asco...
De todas maneras, estos parlantes no son para alta potencia (90W creo que dicen las especificaciones), y el amplificador de Sergio creo que llega a 70 watts máximo, pero en operación normal, dudo que pase de los 4 o 5 watts en la casa, por que con eso ya tendría 96dB de SPL....y eso es medio mucho para una habitación...grande!
Como siempre...hay que ver que pasa con los transitorios, pero para el uso que va a recibir no creo que haya que preocuparse demasiado, sobre todo llegando a 27Hz sin ninguna corrección electrónica 

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

ezavalla dijo:


> No! La Xmax es el máximo desplazamiento con relación lineal a la corriente aplicada. Hay otro parámetro, que se llama Xlim es el maximo desplazamiento posible y si se pasa, la bobina se pianta fuera del entrehierro y palma el parlante.
> El tema con el Xmax es que una vez alcanzado, si se producen mayores excursiones la distorsión del parlante aumenta terriblemente y el sonido comienza como a dar asco...



Más claro imposible! Gracias!   

O sea, se sale de la parte lineal y empieza a "recortar" la forma de la onda, a esa frecuencia...
Y sí, abría que tener mucha mala suerte, pero si un tema (música) tiene un sonido justo ahí, a cierto volumen, se va a escuchar mal...


Gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

gente estuve probando con otros parlantes y lo que vi con respecto a la excursion maxima es que para la mayoria el winisd te tira que con unos watts 10 a 20 se sale del limite de Xmax. Ej. el selenium 10pw3 con 20w se sale de la xmax que es de 1.3mm se sale 1.8mm a 39hz y 2.37mm a 83hz. estara tan correcto???? Escucho...

Por otro lado un forista subio una tabla de parametros t/s de los parlantes Jahro que adjunto a continuacion. Me comenta que fue la gente de jahro quien se la mando. No les creo una ( al los de jahro) pero bueno si a alguien le sirve ??? esta posteada. *****(mi consejo no le crean y traten de medirlos antes de tomarlos como ciertos)*****

adjunto archivo parametros t/s jahro


----------



## NEO101

No sé si es correcto el WinSD, lo que sí creo es que la hoja de datos del 10PW3 debe estar erróneo el XMAX, porque 1,3 mm para un 10 pulgadas.... Así a ojo nomás te diría que debe tener no menos de 4 o 5mm para cada lado sin problemas... (y un buen tanto más también). Son 10 pulgadas... TIENE que moverse un poco más (es una impresión personal, NO una medición, aclaro).
La hoja de datos que me vino en la caja misma dice eso, pero para mí debe haber un error.

Saludos!

PD: Sergio, vos vivís por Capital Federal?


----------



## sergio rossi

HOLA neo101,  no la excursion max.del .selenium es la que te marca el fabricante, y tene en cuenta que el ala del parlante es del mismo material que el cono (celulosa) esto genera (como en los parlantes mas antiguos o bajo esta tecnologia) una excursion pobre pero que no le quita ningun merito.  Son parlantes mas rigidos propios de los elementos utilizados.  
Por otro lado soy totalmente porteño, del varrio de V. Devoto (del lado de afuera) que chiste tonto. pero bue si necesitas algo a tu disposicion. un abarazo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Habría que ver todos los parámetros del Selenium para ver por que tiene un Xmax tan chico. De todas formas hay que considerar que si es un parlante para bass-reflex, que el Xmax sea chico no es tan grave, por que a bajas frecuencias el que emite es el resonador, no el parlante. Distinto es el caso de una caja sellada, donde siempre emite el parlante y entonces requiere un Xmax mayor. En el sitio de S. Linkwitz hay una planilla excel para calcular el Xmax bajo condiciones de operación, pero es para cajas selladas o para baffles abiertos tipo dipolo...no me acuerdo 

[modo off-topic]
Estoy armando un combo para mi hijo que toca la viola electrica, y como los parlantes Celestion son una hermosura pero muy cara, mandé a comprar con una amiga un 10" rango-extendido de JAHRO y le vendieron un WC10 que es una bos**** y no el que yo pedí.
Pero bue....el WC10 es rango-extendido, pero no se escuchaban del todo bien los agudos por que *supuestamente* el corte superior lo tienen a 4.7kHz y me hacía falta hasta cerca de 6kHz. Como me sale mas caro el flete que el parlante hice un par de pruebas aumentando la impedancia de salida del amplificador hasta 2.4 ohms (por que usé las resistencias de realimentación de corriente que tenía a mano), con la idea de manejarlo parcialmente en modo corriente y aumentar la excursión de la señal en alta frecuencia, donde la impedancia del parlante es mayor. Y a que no saben que? es una MARAVILLA como suena ese parlante...y especialmente los agudos! Soy consciente que debería haber relevado la curva de impedancia del parlante, pero estaba armando el amplificador para el niño y no tenía ganas de hacer muchas pruebas con algo que es transitorio.
No sé si es algo para tener muy en cuenta, pero la respuesta del parlante en modo tensión y en modo mixto corriente-tensión inclina la balanza para el segundo caso. Si me queda algo de tiempo para dedicarle antes que mi hijo se lo lleve para tocar con sus amigos, veo si puedo hacer otras pruebas más *sólidas*.
[/modo off-topic]


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Ezavalla, bueno con lo que posteaste veo que yo arranque mal del vamos, si el w10c es un rango extendido aqui lo promocionan como woofer y evidente yo le queria sacar graves a lo pavote!!!. Bueno salvo este pequeño mal arranque te pido si me podes aclarar lo del modo corriente-tension porque supongo que debe ser respecto a la clase de amplificador? o bien algo que en mi poco conocimiento no entiendo. Bueno espero tu respuesta.  fijate que subi en un mensaje anterior una table de parametros de los jahro con mis respectivas dudas. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio:
En la caja del WC10 dice algo medio raro, algo como "Subwoofer Rango Extendido" o una verdura similar. Se le pueden sacar graves, pero en las especificaciones dice que maneja desde 40 hasta 4700 Hz, y escuchandolo en condiciones de la aplicación que voy a hacer, tiene bastante medios y altos como para un subwoofer , lo que me hace suponer que es rango extendido nomás. Tenes que tener en cuenta que en un combo para viola electrica, el "baffle" es completamente abierto por atrás (no suponer cosas raras ) para producir el efecto del "cortocircuito acústico" y reducir los graves, al menos hasta los 100 o 150Hz.
En esta situación, y puesto a nivel del piso (y esto es lo que molesta), los graves todavía retumban, pero nada que no se pueda eliminar con el control de tono del preamplificador.
El problema que yo tenía es que aunque tiene agudos, no alcanzan para todo el rango de la viola y me faltan un par de khz que se escuchan muy bajo. Esto puede ser por varias causas, principalmente el peso del cono y las constantes electricas del motor, en especial la impedancia a altas frecuencias. Con eso en mente, modifiqué el amplificador para que la salida trabaje en modo mixto: manejo por tensión, como un amplificador normal, y *manejo por corriente*, ambos en forma simultánea. El efecto del manejo por corriente es que aumenta la tensión de salida cuando aumenta la impedancia de carga, y así aumenta la tensión efectiva entregada a la carga en alta frecuencia...con la idea de mantener constante la potencia aplicada al parlante, aún cuando aumente la resistencia de carga (que con un amplificador normal bajaría en proporcion al aumento de impedancia). Dicen que este esquema es la versión "transistorizada" de un amplificador valvular, en lo que a características de salida concierne, pero en mi caso es una forma estupenda de aumentar la respuesta en alta frecuencia del parlante (ojo que estoy despreciando toda modificación en las características del parlante por el cambio de impedancia de salida, y de hecho cambian bastante).
Te paso un dibujito con el paint del esquema de un amplificador convencional, donde R1 y R2 definen la ganancia de tensión del amplificador. El agregado de R3 y R4 agregan la posibilidad del manejo en modo corriente, con una impedancia de salida determinada por el valor de R4 (R3 es solo de acople) y por la ganancia de tensión de la etapa. Es una modificación factible en cualquier amplificador de potencia no-inversor y con entrada por par diferencial, que son la gran mayoría de los actualmente disponibles. En otras configuraciones también puede hacerse, pero en esta es simple y trivial.
Espero que te sirva para algo.

Un abrazo!


----------



## sergio rossi

Muchisimas gracias ezavala, entiendo lo que me estas explicando aunque esta fuera del alcance para mis calculos. Bueno yo continuo con el gb audio de 10 que con 94 lts me queda en 32 hz a -3db. estoy teminando el diseño del gabinete al cual le voy a colocar un medio de 5'' tambien gb y un tweeter Thympany (vifa - peerless) de domo miralo en la pagina de gb-audio, espero redondear todo antes del fin de semana. un abrazo y gracias nuevamente por tu buena onda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahí corregí un poco el esquema por que se me había pasado un errorcito.
Pero bueno...seguí con lo tuyo, por que quiero ver como queda esa obra de arte...

Saludos!


----------



## psychatog

ezevalla, cuales son las medidas que usaste para el bafle de viola?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Medidas externas [cm]: 45x38x20 (alto x ancho x pofundidad)
A eso tenés que descontarle el espesor del MDF, que son 15mm en mi caso.
Las medidas finales son mas grande de lo necesario, pero está hecho así por si algun día se me ocurre poner un parlante de 12"

Acá tenés las fotos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211245/


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches a todos, nuevamente en linea y ya con los bafles armados. Les cuento que al final de todo termine comprando los parlantes Gb de 10'' dado a que me dieron la sig. garantia: si no te gustan como suenan te los reformo (dado a que el mismo hace los enconados) si esto no te resulta, te los cambio por otro modelo caso que tampoco te satisfacen te los fabrico hasta que queden como vos queres. Evidentemente esto ultimo va mas alla de mis conocimientos pero la sinceridad y la seguridad de que lo que me vendia era bueno me termino de cerrar. Asi que luego de casi 6 meses de andar averiguando de calcular, recalcular y requeterrecontra calcular fabrique mis bafles que al fin terminaron siendo dos cajas (no columnas como tenia pensado en un principio) dado a que me cabian por el volumen bajo un mueble dedicado al audio y video y por otro lado las columnas me quedaban de casi el mismo alto que mi mujer a la cual no pude convencer de ninguna forma ( donde manda capitan no manda marinero). Los resultados son excelentes una caja me quedo de 85 lts con corte en -3 db en 35.5 hz y la otra de 95 lts. con corte en -3 db en 32.6 hz las curvas de respuesta son totalmente planas (como bien dijo ezavalla parecen de libro) y el sonido que es lo que mas importa es buenisimo (no voy a decir excelente porque he escuchado mejores) pero supera mis expectativas ampliamente.  como podran ver en el post fotos de bafles echos en casa subi las fotos y la caja la dedique solamente para el woofer, los medios y los tweeter los voy a alojar en otras cajas de unos 5 lts. separadas que calculo colocar sobre los mismos bafles.  Otro tema muy importante fue calcular y fabricar el divisor de frecuencia (en este caso un filtro pasa bajos de 2do.orden) la bobina fue un merenge me daba 5,66mh para un corte a 12db en 500hz (o sea una bobina con nucleo de aire de 366 espiras de alambre de 1,5mm por no decir bruta bobina) lamentablemente no saque fotos de los divisores pero me quedaron una obra de arte (sin modestia). Bien si alguien esta interesado en estos parlantes en verdad son muy recomendables porque por su precio dan una prestacion mayor (por ej. comparados con los selenium 10wp3 les sacan unos cuantos hz en baja fecuencia para casi un mismo volumen de caja). Bueno espero comentarios (a los bafles les falta la rejilla para tapar los parlantesque la voy a fabricar en un marco de fibrofacil cubierto con tela. Me faltaba algo los tubos de sintonia son de pvc de 10cm. bien parte de mis bafles terminados y sintonizados en funcion de lo que sale en el winisd y corregidos a oido ( consulta: como puedo comprobar electricamente que mis bafles estan bien sintonizados??? si no preguntaba no podia con mi genio) bueno espero comentarios y referencias. un abrazo a todos y gracias a todos los que colaboraron en mi preyecto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!
Me alegro que hayas conseguido tan buenos resultados con los woofers GB. Los ensayos preliminares mostraban características muy prometedoras, así que es muy bueno que este análisis se haya confirmado en tu diseño.
El tema de ver si la sintonía es correcta lo podés hacer relevando la curva de impedancia de cada caja y comparándola con la que te provee el WinISD. Hay un post bastante reciente de Kebra en el que encontró un sitio que te dá un soft libre y te dice como hacer una pequeña caja para relevar todas las curvas de los parlante (creo que era www.speakerworkshop.com), muy...pero muy interesante el soft y el hard...y terriblemente barato....
La curva de impedancia de cajas bass-reflex como las tuyas te van a dar *dos picos* de resonancia y vos tendrás que analizar si estos picos en la realidad están donde se supone que deben estar según el WinISD. Esa es la mejor forma, ya que podés obtener otros valores adicionales importantes. Por ahí tal vez te indiquen un método que consiste en barrer en frecuencia y encontrar los puntos de los picos de resonancia, y luego ajustar la fcia midiendo no se que cosa con un voltímetro hasta que la lectura sea mínima (o máxima...no me acuerdo) cuando corrés el largo del tubo de sintonía. No sé si este método tiene algún fundamento, en particular sin conocer que tipo de alineación en fcia tiene la caja, así que me inclino por el otro...y vos que sos un tipo consciente vas a tener mejores resultados.

PD: No encontré tus fotos en el hilo de "Fotos de baffles..."

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola ezavalla, mucho de esto que realice tiene tu gran aporte, disculpa recien subi al otro post las fotos echale un vistazo,  por otro lado voy a ver el soft que me decir arriba luego te comento. De nuevo agradecido eternamente por tu ayuda y comentarios. un fuerte abrazo. sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Gracias Sergio!
Voy a ver las fotos!


----------



## NEO101

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema de ver si la sintonía es correcta lo podés hacer relevando la curva de impedancia de cada caja y comparándola con la que te provee el WinISD. Hay un post bastante reciente de Kebra en el que encontró un sitio que te dá un soft libre y te dice como hacer una pequeña caja para relevar todas las curvas de los parlante (creo que era www.speakerworkshop.com), muy...pero muy interesante el soft y el hard...y terriblemente barato....



Cómo andás ezavalla, tanto tiempo?
Quería hacerte una consulta respecto de este soft, ya que al estar todo en inglés hay algunas cosas que no estoy seguro de estar entendiendo correctamente.
Con este programa, el circuito que recomienda y construyendo una caja sellada para las pruebas, reemplazo el método que está al principio del post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/   ???
Es decir, el programa usa la salida de la placa de sonido y también la entrada, y logra hacer todas las mediciones? 

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola NEO!



NEO101 dijo:


> Con este programa, el circuito que recomienda y construyendo una caja sellada para las pruebas, reemplazo el método que está al principio del post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/   ???



No necesariamente. Lo que hace el Speaker Workshop es relevar la curva de impedancia vs, frecuencia, pero no sé si dá los parámetros T/S...habría que preguntarle a Kebra, por que yo todavía no armo el hard para probarlo. De todas formas, de las curvas de impedancia-frecuencia tenés toda la información que necesitas para obtener los parámetros T/S, pero hay que laburarla un poco si el soft no te los dá.
Y síp, el programa usa la placa de sonido para hacer todas las mediciones.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

Gracias *ezavalla*, como siempre, sos un capo 
Tendrás idea de dónde está ese post de Kebra? Tiré un par de búsquedas pero como nunca lo ví no sé como buscarlo bien...
Más que nada, si con la gráfica decís que puedo calcular certeramente los parámteros de T-S, me parece menos propenso a errores este método... no te parece? El programa barre las frecuencias y grafica, sin que haya que cambiar conecciones entre medio. Supongo que lo único que deberé informarle es el volúmen de aire de la caja (más lo que engloba adelante el parlante), y luego correré una vez sin caja (al aire) y otra con caja, y ya tengo todo los parámetros, y a jugar con el WiniSD... es así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate..acá está:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213326/ _
Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola neo101 el link es Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover) pag.17 post 336 y el link que te explica un poco como usar el programa es http://www.claudionegro.com/infosw.html pero esta en ingles tambien... asi que a utilizar el traductor de google que anda bastante bien y entre la lectura en ingles y la traduccion vas a poder entenderlo. un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

jajaja te me adelantaste sergio, iba a postear ese link, que era precisamente lo que me faltaba! Muchas gracias eza y Sergio!
Lo que yo había leído en inglés NO era esa página, ahora si que lo entiendo (sin traductor  )

De todas maneras, considerando que hace algunas obervaciones acerca de la calidad o fiabilidad de las placas de sonido, problemente me convenga, al menos en la primer medición, cotejarlo a mano y de esa manera saber si mi placa de sonido "sirve". Si va bien, hago todas así!

Un abrazo y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

marcelo fijate en el post Fotos de bafles hechos en casa pagina 31 post 615 que subi las fotos del conjunto de bafles terminados con lo teweeter vifa y los medios de 5 gb. un abrazo.


Ahí lo estoy viendo... se me cae la baba :drool: (no está la carita  )


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas, Mi nombre es Alejandro y los molesto para ver si me pueden dar una mano con el soft WinISD, les comento, compre a Gabriel de GB Audio woofers de 10" el modelo que abajo les detallo, y al momento de cargar los datos en dicho soft me faltan algunos. ¿al no completar los casilleros la simulación es la correcta?, disculpen mi ignorancia pero me estoy iniciando en esto. Gracias.


SW.10K

Impedancia nominal: 6.0Ω
Impedancia mínima: 3.4Ω
Potencia: 80wrms / 140w. programa
Sensibilidad: 89dB
Respuesta en frecuencia: 20~1600Hz

Campana de aluminio
Cono de Kevlar polimerizado con ala de goma
VC Ø40mm - 4capas - former de aluminio
Xmax: 6.5mm
Entrehierro: 8mm
Imán diámetro: 115x20mm
Perno ventilado y extendido

Fabricación y Reparación de Parlantes
Solo disponible en kevlar negro

FR 21,32Hz / Qm 4.484 / Qes 0.459 / Qts 0.416 / Vas 130 ltrs.
Mms 72g / BL 8.45 Tm / R 0.27% / SD 225cm3
Respuesta óptima Fo~400Hz

Se recomienda cortar en frecuencia igual o inferior a 400Hz
40 Hz_ 6.6Ω / 50 Hz_5.4Ω / 60 Hz_5.0Ω / 80 Hz_ 4.7Ω / 100 Hz_4.9Ω / 120 Hz_5.3Ω
160 Hz_6.1Ω / 200 Hz_ 7.0Ω / 250 Hz_ 8.0Ω / 300 Hz_ 8.9Ω / 400 Hz_ 10.9Ω
500 Hz_ 12.7Ω / 600 Hz_14.0Ω

Caja Bass~Reflex
Volumen interno neto (VB) 90 l / S 4 / F-3 25Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 580mm
Volumen (VB) 120 l / S 6 / F-3 22Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 417mm
Volumen (VB) 150 l / S 8 / F-3 19.6Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 319mm

Caja cerrada sin amortiguar: (VB) 40 l / F-3=37Hz


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes alejandro, por empezar feliz navidad, yo tambien tengo comprados y montados esos woofers, te comento que con los datos anteriores completas casi el total de las casillas de datos del parlante, por lo menos los mas importantes para el calculo qes qts qms vas pe re fs xmax mms bl sd, el resto te las calcula solo el programa, con esto basta para el calculo, fijate bien que cuando comiences a realizar el calculo del volumen en el paso de seleccionar el alignment cambia por el cuasi butterworth con el cual te va a dar un volumen de alrrededor de los 78 lts. y una frecuencia de tunnig de 32 hz  este volumen lo podes modificar y para mis ensayos fue mejor un volumen de alrrededor de 94 lts. y una frecuencia de tunning de 33 hz con un corte en frecuencia a -3db de 33hz, (suenan muy graves no me animo a decir como un sub pero casi) fijate juga con todos los valores de volumen que puedas y de frec.de tunning y fijate cual es la mejor curva que te dan..   en mi caso en particular los arme con un vol de 94 lts. con un filtro de 2do orden en 500 hz. y suenan muy pero muy bien, cualquier duda pregunta.  espero que logres el mejor resultado. un abrazo. sergio.  
pd. fijate el el post 132 de este mismo tema que esta el post donde estan las fotos de lo que arme, nevamente un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

En el Help del WinISD dice:



			
				WinISD dijo:
			
		

> Entering your own driversThe suggested procedure for entering driver parameters is following (check  first that "Auto calculate unknowns" option is checked):
> 1. Enter *Mms* and *Cms*
> This gives *fs*. If either is not available, then enter *fs* and  other parameter.
> 2. Enter *Sd*, *Bl* and *Re*
> Now, you should get all but *Qms* (and *Qts*), *Vas*. Please  note that Vas may not match exactly what is specified by manufacturer, because  exact value of Vas depends on environmental parameters. See FAQ.
> 3. Enter *Rms* or *Qms*.
> Either one will do, although I tend to prefer *Qms* over *Rms*,  because it can usually be measured in driver measurement procedures.
> 4. Enter *Hc*, *Hg* and *Pe*.
> If *Hc* or *Hg* or either is available, then enter *Xmax* and  optionally either *Hc* or *Hg* if available.
> 5. Enter number of voicecoils.
> This procedure is most accurate. Also note that it also calculates true SPL  (1W/1m) value. So it might not match the marketing SPL value, which is generally  somewhat vague. Not in all cases, though.
> 6. Correct *Znom*, if necessary.
> If there are several voicecoils, then you must be careful when entering  parameters in that case, because many manufacturers give *Bl* in voice  coils in series, because it yields double value for Bl against parallel  connection. If driver manufacturer gives *Qes*, *Bl* and *Cms* or  *Mms*, then you can check how *Bl* is specified. For that, you can  enter following parameters to calculate *Re*: *Qes*, *Fs*,  *Mms* or *Cms* and *Bl*. Connection mode can be changed by  changing the combobox selection. The driver editor then converts Bl and Re  values accordingly.
> Equivalently, you can check for *Bl* by entering:
> *Qes*, *Fs*, *Mms* or *Cms* and *Re* (for desired  connection mode).
> If you enter resistance for parallel connection and get about half of  advertised *Bl*, then you know, that *Bl* was specified that way.



Revisar el Help del programa ayuda mucho 
Saludos


----------



## Alejoturismo

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas tardes alejandro, por empezar feliz navidad, yo tambien tengo comprados y montados esos woofers, te comento que con los datos anteriores completas casi el total de las casillas de datos del parlante, por lo menos los mas importantes para el calculo qes qts qms vas pe re fs xmax mms bl sd, el resto te las calcula solo el programa, con esto basta para el calculo, fijate bien que cuando comiences a realizar el calculo del volumen en el paso de seleccionar el alignment cambia por el cuasi butterworth con el cual te va a dar un volumen de alrrededor de los 78 lts. y una frecuencia de tunnig de 32 hz  este volumen lo podes modificar y para mis ensayos fue mejor un volumen de alrrededor de 94 lts. y una frecuencia de tunning de 33 hz con un corte en frecuencia a -3db de 33hz, (suenan muy graves no me animo a decir como un sub pero casi) fijate juga con todos los valores de volumen que puedas y de frec.de tunning y fijate cual es la mejor curva que te dan..   en mi caso en particular los arme con un vol de 94 lts. con un filtro de 2do orden en 500 hz. y suenan muy pero muy bien, cualquier duda pregunta.  espero que logres el mejor resultado. un abrazo. sergio.
> pd. fijate el el post 132 de este mismo tema que esta el post donde estan las fotos de lo que arme, nevamente un saludo.



Sergio, ante todo gracias por la ayuda, te comento que ya había visto tus bafles y felicitaciones, te quedaron muy buenos.
Te comento que vengo tras un proyecto de un home 6.1 hace 5 años, vengo comprándole poco a poco los componentes a Gabriel de GB y este año termino de comprarle todo. Voy a configurar los frontales y el central con dos SW 10 más un medio de 6½" y un Tweeter Dayton Dc28fs-8 1-1/8, y a los bafles traseros los configuraré también con los tweeter Dayton y los medios de 6½", te adjunto unas fotos de los 6½", los 10" me llegan cerca del 14/01.
Seguiré buscando la combinación justa entre hz y tamaño final, ya que con dos SW10 se me están disparando los litros. Si no te molesta te volveré a molestar si me surge alguna duda. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## sergio rossi

hola alejoturismo, sin ningun problema consulta todo lo que necesites, un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## NEO101

Sergio, ¿cómo estás tanto tiempo?
Al final, vos usaste los SW.10K o los B-10K ?
Porque ahora que aprendí a usarlo (un poco) y estoy dele jugar con el WinISD, estoy viendo que el SW.10K (que es el que tiene en venta ahora) no me da ni por casualidad la "curva plana" que da el B-10K...

En caso de que el tuyo sea el SW.10K , me dirías con qué parámetros lo simulaste? Porque en tu post #89 falta el Qms...

Saludos y 1000 gracias!

Marcelo.

PD: estoy simulando con los parámteros que me mandó Gabriel por mail estos días.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes marcelo un gusto volver a comunicarme con vos y no son ninguna molestia tus consultas. mira yo use el b-10k que es que te da la curva plana como vos decis, el otro SW simulalo con unos 45 lts. y va a ver que te da una curva tipo campana que se hace plana entre los 40 a 120 hz ese parlante es para subwoofer unicamente (esepto que gabriel lo halla modificado) o sea hay que cortarlo en no mas de 120 hz.. ( yo lo escuche y te digo que es una maquina de bajos, bajos) para lo que vos queres hacer (que supongo es muy parecido a lo que yo arme) te conviene el b-10k llevalo con un volumen de mas de 85 lts. ( para mi gusto con 94 lts. ) y te da redondito y no te vas a arrepentir de los bajos que tira. con buenas grabaciones ecualizo el maranthz en -3db para graves y lo tengo que llevar hasta + 6bd en agudos y +3 db en medios para equilibrar los bajos. cualquier duda consultame que es un gusto poder ayudarte. un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

Hola *Sergio*, antes que me olvide, gracias por los deseos pre-final, te cuento que lo aprobé, aunque ahora estoy preparando otro para final de febrero y ahí si ya estoy 
Para mí, que estamos usando distintos parámetros de TS, o bien estoy haciendo algo mal (*eza*, vení a retarme !!!  ).
Acá adjunto, en línea gris el b10k y en amarillo el SW10K. Eso sí, yo le pedí a Gabriel los parámetros de los de 10' y me pasó solo el SW, será que no hace más el que compraste vos?
Lo curioso es que si sumulo con los parámetros que recomienda para 90L me da un pico de +3dB en los 30 Hz aprox....
*VB = 90 l / S 4 / F-3 25Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 580mm*

Adjunto los archivitos con los parámetros de TS que estoy usando en el WinISD.

Simulé así:
SW10k: caja 45 Litros - Port *3*   cm diámetro por 30 cm de largo
B10k   : caja 90 Litros - Port 10 cm diámetro por 20 cm de largo

La cuestión es que después de 200 Hz se mantiene plano... por qué decís que hay que cortarlo en 120 ? 

Saludos y gracias a todos nuevamente.

Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia neo101 disculpa mi tardanza pero andaba de vacaciones y no tenia los datos a cuesta, te posteo los parametros que tendo de los 2 gb 10bk y bk sw comparaqlos con los que vos tenes y confirmame si son iguales. yo entre en la pagina de gb pero esta en reparacion asi que no pude sacar ningun parametro. espero tu respuesta. en un rato controlo nuevamente mi proyecto con el sw y te comento. un abrazo.

neo101 fijate lo que se obtiene con el sw son los parametros que te pase, es una respuesta plana a -1db ente 40 y 100-120 hz. la caida de pot. la compensas porque este parlante esta pensado para sub y como todo sub tiene ampli a parte. bueno espero que lo analices y me contestes. un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

Qué bueno, vacaciones! Eso suena bien , según recuerdo estaba buen ir de vacaciones... Me falta un mes más!!! 

Los parámateros de TS son completamente distintos a los que estoy usando... Ambos modelos. Eso sin contar que no tengo el Qes y Qms del B10K (solo el Qts).

Edit: Editaste tu mensaje mientras yo posteaba el mío...

Edit2: me parece que los "nuevos" parámetros que está sacando Gabriel son mejores...


----------



## sergio rossi

marcelo enviame los parametros que vos tenes asi los cargo y los controlo asi podemos cruzar las respuestas. ok.

marcelo con respecto a lo que me preguntas de por que cortarlo a 120hz es porque hy 1db de diferencia ve la curva posteada arriba. no se con los parametros que vos tenes como da ?????    espero que me pases los nuevos parametros. un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

Claro, es que en mi simulación se mantiene plano por arriba (fijate la imagen que adjunté).
Los parámetros fijate que los adjunté, en el .rar están los 2 archivos que van en el directorio del WinISD, como para evitar errores de tipeo... De todas maneras, si querés cargalos a mano, pego lo que me envió Gabriel por mail.

Un abrazo y mil gracias!!!!  

_SW.10K (V09)
Impedancia nominal: 6.0Ω
Impedancia mínima: 3.4Ω
Potencia: 80wrms / 140w. programa
Sensibilidad: 89dB
Respuesta en frecuencia: 20~1600Hz

Campana de aluminio
Cono de Kevlar polimerizado con ala de goma
VC Ø40mm - 4capas - former de aluminio
Xmax: 6.5mm
Entrehierro: 8mm
Imán diámetro: 115x20mm
Perno ventilado y extendido

FR 21,32Hz
Qm 4.484
Qes 0.459
Qts 0.416
Vas 130 ltrs.
Mms 72g
BL 8.45 Tm
R 0.27%
SD 225cm3
Respuesta óptima Fo~400Hz

Se recomienda cortar en frecuencia igual o inferior a 400Hz
40 Hz_ 6.6Ω / 50 Hz_5.4Ω / 60 Hz_5.0Ω / 80 Hz_ 4.7Ω / 100 Hz_4.9Ω / 120 Hz_5.3Ω
160 Hz_6.1Ω / 200 Hz_ 7.0Ω / 250 Hz_ 8.0Ω / 300 Hz_ 8.9Ω / 400 Hz_ 10.9Ω
500 Hz_ 12.7Ω / 600 Hz_14.0Ω

Caja Bass~Reflex
Volumen interno neto (VB) 
VB = 90 l / S 4 / F-3 25Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 580mm
VB = 120 l / S 6 / F-3 22Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 417mm
VB = 150 l / S 8 / F-3 19.6Hz / FB 20Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 319mm

Caja cerrada sin amortiguar: (VB) 40 l / F-3=37Hz
______________________________________

El 12" todavía no tengo definido el cono.
El nuevo Sw.10K (V10) tiene un imán de 115x28 en vez de 115x20 el resto igual, pero todavía esta en tornería.
Se espera un Qts un poco más bajo, muy poco._



*PD: estoy mirando ambas gráficas.... se justifica cortarlo tan abajo, solo por 1 dB de diferencia?*


----------



## sergio rossi

este gabriel es un idolo!!!!  cada vez saca parlantes mejores, es normal que lo que yo te este hablando no tenga nada que ver con tus calculos, la culpa la tiene gabriel que lo cambia todo (pero para mejor) Mitra marcelo hoy por la tarde voy a cargar los parametros que me pasaste y veo que me da pero a simple vista este parlante es mucho mejor que el viejo bk10  y mucho mas que el sw. lo controlo y te paso mis resultados. (quizas me den ganita de cabiarlos????, pero calculo que voy a tener que pedir asilo porque me van a rajar de casa ja ja) un abrazo nuevamente.


----------



## NEO101

Viste? Pensé que estaba haciendo alguna estupidez yo... Con estos se llega a 20 Hz sin problemas...
No te mates cargando los parámetros, bajate de mi post el archivito .rar y descomprimilo en el directorio "Drivers" del WinISD  

¡Un abrazo!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

No puede con mi genio, carge los parametros del sw ES UN FIERO (disculpen lo de la mayusculas pero se lo merece), con 90 lts. corta en 20hz a -3db y tiene una respuesta re plana (otra que de libro) !!!!!!! bueno NEO101 si te lo compras me vas a tener que mandar una grabacion de como vibra a 25hz ´por lo menos¨, subo el diseño asi nomas como asle del winisd para que lo puedan comprobar. Para recomendar un abrazo,.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pero no son 90 lts, son 137 lts.
Estas mirando una curva y sacando los valores de otra!
Pero la verdad...está muy bueno ese parlante!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola ezavalla, tenes razon con el apuro y el entusiasmo no me di cuenta, llega a 20 hz  con 137 lts. igual es una barbaridad de parlante.   Gfracias por la correccion. un abrazo.


----------



## mnicolau

Disculpen que me meta, tienen el precio del modelo SW 10k? se vé excelente en las simulaciones, incluso con una caja cerrada bastante chica de unos 40L, -3db a 25[Hz]. 

También se podría probar el agregado de una Linkwitz Transform para bajar aún más, con menos de 6db de ganancia se puede llevar el corte anterior a los 20[Hz] y la excursión se mantiene dentro de lo admisible. Qué opinan?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Disculpen que me meta, tienen el precio del modelo SW 10k? se vé excelente en las simulaciones, incluso con una caja cerrada bastante chica de unos 40L, -3db a 25[Hz].



Mariano:
Si tenés esa frecuencia de corte *sin picos* con una caja de 40 lts, yo ni me gastaría en usar una TL para mejorarla. Si tiene un pico...entonces tal vez, depende de la amplitud.


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro entonces... si, se mantiene prácticamente plana, apenas una elevación que no alcanza los 0.5[dB]. Veremos el precio...

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Alejoturismo

sergio rossi dijo:


> No puede con mi genio, carge los parametros del sw ES UN FIERO (disculpen lo de la mayusculas pero se lo merece), con 90 lts. corta en 20hz a -3db y tiene una respuesta re plana (otra que de libro) !!!!!!! bueno NEO101 si te lo compras me vas a tener que mandar una grabacion de como vibra a 25hz ´por lo menos¨, subo el diseño asi nomas como asle del winisd para que lo puedan comprobar. Para recomendar un abrazo,.



Sergio, tal cual como lo decís son un fierro, la inserción de una bobina de Ø40mm - 4capas - former de aluminio, en lugar de la de Ø38mm de 2 capas y fomer de capton dan la posibilidad de configurar columnas de poco litros y buenos bajos. Yo le compre unos cuantos de esta versión de 10" y suenen muy bien, en mi caso estoy esperando los tweeter que le encargue, mientras termino de configurar los bafles. Totalmente recomendables.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia alejoturismo, muy valido tu comentario, a que te referis con pocos litros?, porque 90 no son pocos, si los configuraste con otro volumen postealo para ver como quedan. un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

sergio rossi dijo:


> No puede con mi genio, carge los parametros del sw ES UN FIERO (disculpen lo de la mayusculas pero se lo merece), con 90 lts. corta en 20hz a -3db y tiene una respuesta re plana (otra que de libro) !!!!!!! bueno NEO101 si te lo compras me vas a tener que mandar una grabacion de como vibra a 25hz ´por lo menos¨, subo el diseño asi nomas como asle del winisd para que lo puedan comprobar. Para recomendar un abrazo,.



Te mando una grabación reproduciendo Zion de Juno Reactor (el tema de la rave en las cavernas, en Matrix 2).

*mnicolau*, hasta hace un tiempo, salía 300 pesos, no sé si habrá aumentado.

Y si, 90 litros no son pocos.... pero con qué parlante lográs una respuesta así con menos litros?  (va, debe haber, pero deben salir muy caros seguro...)

Es interesante, en caja cerrada con 73 Litros y con 40 la respuesta es *casi* igual. Solo ese pico de 0,5 dB , y obervaba (gracias a *eza* que me avivó, ahora presto atención a eso) que la pendiente a la izquierda era más abrupta (pero poco), aunque seguía estando -3dB a 25 Hz.

¡Saludos!

Marcelo.


----------



## Alejoturismo

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen dia alejoturismo, muy valido tu comentario, a que te referis con pocos litros?, porque 90 no son pocos, si los configuraste con otro volumen postealo para ver como quedan. un abrazo.



Sergio, gente del foro, tenes razón Sergio en que 90 litros no son pocos, pero como comenta NEO101 dudo que por este precio consigamos otros parlantes que nos den estos resultados. Mi comentario con respecto litros se debe a que me estoy armando un home 6.1 y los frontales y el central los estoy configurando con dos woofer de 10" mas un medio MB.6KL - 6.5" Kevlar también de GB Audio y le encargue 6 tweeters Vifa XT25SC90-04, la sumatoria de litros me da algo más de 150, por eso de mi comentario sobre los 90 litros.
Sigamos compartiendo nuestras experiencias que son de muchísima utilidad, éxitos a todos en sus proyectos.


----------



## zxeth

Buenas noches, quisiera escrbir una larga historia pero en 20 minutos me tengo que ir a ver a una chica y no me alcanza el tiempo, pero para hacerla corta, hagradeceria muchisimo a alguien que tenga los datos del parlante jharo jhr 2503 (tambien conocido como " LEP10" "), ya que compre 2 de estos porque no disponia de mas dinero y quisiera hacerle un buen bafle que suene lindo con los graves de este. Supuestamente se consume unos 80watts rms. Tambien agradeceria a alguien que me diga con cuanto me recomienda alimetarlo apra que suene LINDO ajajjaja, osea que tenga buenos graves. Lo pensaba alimentar con un tda2020 con transistor de potencia en la salida que dicen que se aproxima a los "80watts" pero bueno habra que ver, si tienen algo mejor para alimentarlo avisenme antes que lo arme .

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zxeth

Sos un geniooo!!. muchisimas gracias . Me recomendarias algun ampli tambien?, no quiero hacer los 2020 con transistores y llevarme una desepcion


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches zxeth, no te quiero desanimar pero los parametros que te pasa jahro no tienen nada que ver con los medidos, lee el post siguiente 

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

por otro lado yo tuve dos de estos lep 10 y mi medicion fue la sig. (realizada con generador de señal por computadora, controlada la tension de salida del ampli, amplificador maranthz 2385 (20hz 
a 23khz) tester digital, osciloscopio para controlar que no deforme la señal) 

Qts 1.171 Qes 1,7  Qms 3.76  vas 200,53  Fs 37,5  Re 6,1   Sd 356,3  Xmax 4 mm   

con estos valores si los cargas en el winisd podras ver que no es un gran parlante, yo por ej. luego de unas cuantas idas y vueltas con la gente de jahro los devolvi (porque se ve que a los parlantes les robaron los bajos antes de que yo los compre) y me los cambiaron por los wc 10 que tambien tengo tirados en el galpon de mi casa.  leete el post anterior y cualquier duda no dudes en consultar. un abrazo y aunque desalentadoras las noticias no podia dejar de contestar.


----------



## zxeth

Me tiraste abajo el animo u.u haahajajaja, Ya fue, no los puedo devolver osino los devolveria. Sobredimencione las cajas, igual ya estan casi terminadas asi que el fin de semana los voy a probar en una caja de 200lts y 40 watts :S. todavia no hice un ampli lindo . Pienso hacer el tda2020 con transistores de potencia en la salida aver si suena lindo


----------



## sergio rossi

Bien zxeth, espero tengas mejor suerte que yo. Las cajas las calculastes porque 200lts. son bien grandes . saludos y no dudes consultar. un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

zxeth dijo:


> Me tiraste abajo el animo u.u haahajajaja, Ya fue, no los puedo devolver osino los devolveria. Sobredimencione las cajas, igual ya estan casi terminadas asi que el fin de semana los voy a probar en una caja de 200lts y 40 watts :S. todavia no hice un ampli lindo . Pienso hacer el tda2020 con transistores de potencia en la salida aver si suena lindo



Buen día.
Lo de los parámteros de los Jahro es muy bueno tu aporte, lástima que sea como dice Sergio: no son verdaderos, él lo comprobó...
Si todavía no compraste los componentes, te sugiero hacer un ampli con LM3886.
Eso sí que es Hi-Fi, y no es caro, además que lleva casi nada de componentes.
La distorsión anda en 0.015 % dependiendo del volumen, incomparable con ningún TDA.

¡Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.

PD: aguardo las fotos de las cajas de 200 litros en el post de "fotos de bafles hechos en casa"


----------



## zxeth

dale, no hay problema. El sabado antes de empezar a terminar el bafle le saco fotos sin los parlantes, y cuando lo termine le vuelvo a sacar y cuando lo termine del todo devuelta . Aunque sea espero que suenen algo bien. Ahora me voy a poner a fijar lo del LM3886, ya que ya tenia 2 tda2020 tirados y pesaba comprar solo los transistores y el alambre resistivo =)

Lamentablemente el LM3886 se va a tener que quedar en su tienda de electronica ya que es bastante carito =) jajajaja. Si saldria no se, 15 pesos lo compraba, pero ya 63 es demasiado u,u


----------



## NEO101

zxeth dijo:


> Lamentablemente el LM3886 se va a tener que quedar en su tienda de electronica ya que es bastante carito =) jajajaja. Si saldria no se, 15 pesos lo compraba, pero ya 63 es demasiado u,u



La culpa la tienen los Kirchnner !!!!   Hace unos 2 años estaban entre 20 y 30 pesos.... en serio subieron tanto??? Preguntaste en Electrónica Perón? (veo que sos de Capital).
Acabás de complicarme mis futuros proyetos, pensaba usar 6 u 8 de esos!!!! 


¡Saludos!


----------



## zxeth

Bueno aca esta lo prometido, mis bafles caseros . Faltaria la alfombra y 2 twiter y 2 medios que van en el centro de la caja donde esta la madera esa suelta. Cuando este todo finalizado lo vuelvo a subir =)

Tengo que completar 15 caracters


----------



## NEO101

Felicitaciones, espero que ya las estés disfrutando.
Tratá se subir las fotos en el post de fotos (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/)

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Zxeth, a disfrutar de la musica, los 200 lts eran para los dos parlantes???


----------



## zxeth

hemm si, pero ni daba, ya me estaba yendo al cole y no queria perder tiempo porque llegaba tarde a la parada , ademas que yo sepa no se pueden ajuntar archivos cuando editas o respondes a un tema. jajajaja. y si son 200lts para cada parlante. medio bruto, pero los calculos me dieron eso. Igual despues me dieron los verdaderos valores de los parlantes y me sarpe en el tamaño :S. igual suena bastante bien con grabes muy buenos y sin frecuencias no deseadas, asi que pienso que estaa bien el calculo. Lo que si note es que le hice una salida de aire para hacerlos reflex y no sale casi nada de aire :S. Asi que talvez los dejo cerrados, y cuando me espanda a los 12" o 15" lo vuelo a abrir .


----------



## NEO101

zxeth dijo:


> Lamentablemente el LM3886 se va a tener que quedar en su tienda de electronica ya que es bastante carito =) jajajaja. Si saldria no se, 15 pesos lo compraba, pero ya 63 es demasiado u,u



Perdón por volver 10 post atrás.
Acabo de preguntar en www.microelectronicash.com y están a  29,1 pesos más IVA , o sea 35,20. No aumentaron tanto.... y dista bastante de los 63 que te pasaron... no te habrás equivocado de número?

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## zxeth

jajaja el tema es que no creo que vivamos en el mismo mundo . bueno si, pero no tengo idea de donde queda san antonio de pauda. Aca en capital federal solo pregunte en electronica liniers porque el resto te cortan la cabeza. Igual ya lo solucione con 2 tda7294, cosa que ahora creo que voy a cambiar los de 10" por unos de 15 a 180Wrms porque si le subo la tension al tda me da como 140 en 4 ohms


----------



## NEO101

La casa que te pasé está en microcentro, como tu perfil dice que sos de Capital....  
Tiene buenos precios y contestan los mails, es para tenerla en cuenta.

¡Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Hola.
Estuve leyendo al respecto de los parlantes Jahro, y la diferencia entre los chinos y los nacionales. Les cuento que yo hace un año compre los LEP C8 (chinos), los medí y al final los cambie por otros porque no me gustaron. Ayer compré los mismos, pero nacionales, se llaman LEP 8 (sin la C, que supongo significa Chino). Estos son un poco mas caros, los pague cerca de 80 pesos argentinos (aprox 20 U$S).
Abajo les pongo los parámetros T/S que medí:

Re=6.2ohm
F0=45Hz
Qms=3.35
Qes=1.50
Qts=1.03
Vas=27litros.

Estaría bueno si alguien tiene los mismos poder comparar los valores.
Aclaro (por lo que decían unos post antes) que los medí ni bien los saque de la caja, o sea, sin uso. Capaz que luego de un rato se ablandan y cambian algunos valores. Si puedo los vuelvo a medir dentro de un tiempo.

Saludos..


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Juani84, hasta donde yo pude averiguar los parlantes jahro linea lep y wc son chinos, no se fabrican en el pais.  A mi criterio y en funcion de las mediciones, son los mismos, solamente que jahro les pone su sello.  Bueno las mediciones de un blue force 8'' (chino) me dan:

Qts 0.87   Qes 1.158   Qms 3.6   Vas 21.09   Fe 47.9   Re 7.5

como podras ver un parlante muy mediocre.  Con respecto a los parametros que medistes de los chinos como te daban? inclusive para verificar mi medicion.  un saludo y espero tu respeusta.


----------



## juani84

Hola Sergio.
No estoy seguro, pero creo que estos son distintos en cuanto a la procedencia. Son físicamente distintos, ademas de la caja que dice que son industria nacional. Pero no quiere decir que sean mejores... o a lo sumo, ser menos malos...jajaja.
Los Jahro LEP C8 (chinos) me dieron:

Re=8ohm
Qms=4.88
Qes=3.28
Qts=1.96
Fs=46Hz
Vas=41litros

Creo que el compañero Ezavalla me dijo que los use de pisapapeles...jajaja.

Ya que estamos también te paso unos Nippon America de 8" que tambien medí:

Re= 8.4ohm
Qms=3.33
Qes=1.33
Qts=0.95
Fs=37Hz
Vas=51 litros.

De paso te hago una pregunta, ya que soy medio nuevo en esto...jajaja
Cuáles son las claves, o puntos en los parámetros, que te indican que un parlante es más o menos bueno?? O sea, qué información te dice a vos que los Jahro esos son mediocres, por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:


> Cuáles son las claves, o puntos en los parámetros, que te indican que un  parlante es más o menos bueno?? O sea, qué información te dice a vos  que los Jahro esos son mediocres, por ejemplo.


Tenés que ver el valor de:
*Qts:* Mientras mas grande es peor (dependidendo del uso, hasta 1 puede ser admisible)
*Fs:* Mientras mas baja, mejor.
*Vas:* depende del uso. Si el parlante es para cajas reflex, el Vas es menor que uno para cajas selladas.

Tené en cuenta que estos son parámetros de señal debil, así que el valor no te dice mucho a menos que evalúes la respuesta en un caja.


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> Tenés que ver el valor de:
> *Qts:* Mientras mas grande es peor (dependidendo del uso, hasta 1 puede ser admisible)
> *Fs:* Mientras mas baja, mejor.
> *Vas:* depende del uso. Si el parlante es para cajas reflex, el Vas es menor que uno para cajas selladas.
> Tené en cuenta que estos son parámetros de señal debil, así que el valor no te dice mucho a menos que evalúes la respuesta en un caja.



Perdón Eduardo, disculpá mi ignorancia, pero no entiendo....
Si podés desasnarme, te lo agradezco. 
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Vas te da idea de la "blandura" de la suspensión del cono. Si el Vas es grande, la suspensión es blanda, y si el Vas es chico, la suspensión es mas dura. Como los baffles bass-reflex no tienen necesidad de mucha excursión por que las bajas frecuencias las emite el "hueco" del resonador, entonces las suspensiones son mas duras y los Xmax son chicos.
Lo contrario sucede en los baffles sellados, donde todas las bajas frecuencias siempre las emite el cono, por eso los Vas son mas grandes - para "ablandar" la suspensión - y el Xmax es grande, para lograr mover mayor volumen de aire.

Esto que te cuento es una idea mas o menos general, por que hay varios otros factores que participan en el jueguito, incluyendo la eficiencia, la compliancia compuesta del conjunto parlante/caja y otra parva de cosas. Por eso puse que estos datos solos no te dicen demasiado acerca del comportamiento del parlante, pero son indicadores de algunas cosas que hay que verificar simulando por soft o usando la calculadora...pero lo primero es más fácil.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Gracias Eduardo, si eso lo conocía, la duda me surgió al confundirme en la lectura de tu frase, por eso remarqué en rojo solo una parte, donde decias que el VAS era menor que "uno" (de ahí mi confusión) ya que como sabemos, el VAS se da en Lts. y generalmente suelen ser varios litros para un parlante de graves. Me confundí tomando que el VAS era menor a "un" litro...Jua Jua...
Muy buena la explicación, y como aclarastes, en general.
Por ejemplo, los subs que me está fabricando GB, irán con el Circuito Corrector Linkwitz y van a ir en caja sellada, pero como van a trabajar por debajo de la Fc el conjunto, deben ir en una caja chica, por lo que, a pesar de ir en caja sellada, me va a convenir que su VAS sea el menor posible, aunque su Fs sea baja y su xmax grande, además de su EBP que rondará los 50 o por debajo.
Gracias por la aclaración.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. No había caído en eso!!!!
Sip, dije "menor que uno"...pero menor que el Vas de un*o* parlante para caja sellada..   

Con respecto a los parlantes de GB, los has simulado en caja sellada y bass-reflex?..digo, para ver como se comportan en cada una, por que los GB son muy buenos para bass-reflex y dan una respuesta muy bonita, pero no se que onda para caja sellada...

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Estos parlantes que le pedí a Gabriel, me los está haciendo según las especificaciones que le pedí. Hasta que los termine y mida los parámetros, no puedo mas que esperar. Le pedí lo básico para que laburen en dicha configuración. Creo que para fin de la semana que viene, me los termina. Cuando los tenga, pongo toda la info.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches juani84, disculpa por la tardanza pero recien me meto con la compu.  Gracias EZ por tu respuesta, que fue mucho mejor que la que yo hubiese dado, pero quiero remarcar lo importante de hacer el analisis de como se comporta el parlante en la caja.  con esto te vas a dar cuenta de si te sirve realmente ese parlante para lo que estas buscando hacer. tanto por respuesta, como por volumen del box. 
Por otro lado es cierto que los parametros que me pasas del lep chino son muy distintos al que yo medi de otra marcha china. No puedo asegurar mucho mas entonces, se me ocurre que deben de ser de distintos productores chinos (o de alrrededor del barrio) pero igual si coinciden en algo no son de calidad. 
Bueno sigamos posteando valores medidos de distintos parlantes como para tener de referencia. Se me ocurre que se podria realizar un nuevo post como para subir las mediciones y tenerlas todas juntas. si a alguien le parece bien que me confirme y lo comenzamos. un abrazo.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Sergio, ademàs estarìa piola abrir un nuevo tema sobre los parlantes GB Audio, asì podemos recopilar toda la info sobre estos, no?
Hay mezclada info por varios lugares, fotos de bafles, parlantes Jahro, parlantes Leea, etc.
Si les parece bien, le damos para adelante.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Ok. pero fijate que me parece que ya hay un post de los gb. antes de abrirlo e ir a moderacion.  Yo armo el de la base de datos para los parametros t/s un abrazo.


----------



## ehbressan

Ya busquè y no encontrò (el buscador), asì que si nadie avisa, mañana abro el tema.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas de nuevo el post es el sig. Parlantes GB-Audio  arma el comentario en este post. un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado EZ : Por lo visto sos una autoridad en T/S , recien descubro este tema despues de dar muchas vueltas y averiguar mucho . Termino de comprar unos GB de 12" con la idea de ponerlos en unas cajas de 60lts . El winIsd me daba un volumen de 83lts ideales, si bien no daba asco con mis 60lts.
Lo unico que observo es que los conazos son un poco grandes aun a media potencia. Mi WinIsd no calcula nada de xmax... La pregunta es: si reformo el baffle y lo llevo a 80lts ... disminuye la excursion de cono? .Se agradece de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como no va a calcular el desplazamiento el WinISD!!!!
En la ventana donde te grafica la respuesta en frecuencia, hacé click en el botón del medio que dice "Transfer Function Magnitude" y elegí "Cone excursion". Eso te va a mostrar las variaciones de excursión de tu parlante.

Por otra parte, si la caja es sellada, es normal que el cono excursione mucho, sobre todo si le das manija al ampli. En una bass-reflex el desplazamiento es bastante menor.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Perdon... que WinIsd hablamos? yo tengo la Beta ... vos decis la Alfa que mencionan? No baje esa porque nunca fui partidario de padecer defectos de software ya que con los mios tengo de sobra!!


----------



## NEO101

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado EZ : Por lo visto sos una autoridad en T/S , recien descubro este tema despues de dar muchas vueltas y averiguar mucho .



No lo quiere decir de tímido nomás, pero Thiele y Small se basaron en un trabajo del abuelo de EZ ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Perdon... que WinIsd hablamos? yo tengo la Beta ... vos decis la Alfa que mencionan? No baje esa porque nunca fui partidario de padecer defectos de software ya que con los mios tengo de sobra!!


Naaa...tenés que usar la Alfa, por que es la que tiene todo lo que necesitas y es mucho mas completa que la Beta (es una versión mas nueva). Los errores son muy pocos, y no son críticos para nada, al menos hasta donde yo lo he usado. En trabajo normal, sin errores te cubre el 95% de lo que necesitás, y el resto lo podés tantear a mano hasta entrar en el rango de operación del soft.



NEO101 dijo:


> No lo quiere decir de tímido nomás, pero Thiele y Small se basaron en un trabajo del abuelo de EZ ...


No es tan así! Mi abuelo era profesor de Thiele y de Small, y fué el que les dió todo casi hecho para que se hicieran famosos ...por que él era muy tímido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Yo soy más así ...


----------



## NEO101

ezavalla dijo:


> No es tan así! Mi abuelo era profesor de Thiele y de Small, y fué el que les dió todo casi hecho para que se hicieran famosos ...por que él era muy tímido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yo soy más así ...



  

*AntonioAA* , no deberías tenerle tanto miedo a las Betas o Alfas. Más bien debés mirar en su historial cuáles son los problemas a considerar.
En sí cualquier soft libre, sea final o una Beta, va a tener con toda seguridad muchos menos errores que cualquier programa "final" de Mocosoft... así que si estás acostumbrado a usar Window$ y demás yerbas de Mocosoft.... 

¡Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

JUAZZ ! Neo ... he peleado demasiado con los linuxeros y los freewareros asi que no la voy a seguir !! Lo peor es que tenes razon , yo trabajo todo el tiempo en un "Emporio Bill" y la cabeza se te termina pudriendo... Admiro la gente que aporta como es el caso del WinIsd , y TODA la gente que me he encontrado aqui en el foro. La informatica es un ambiente mucho mas jodido.Tener a mano "clases magistrales" como las de ejtagle y el amigo ezavalla ( asi le aumento el ego ) y tantos otros es maravilloso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tener a mano "clases magistrales" como las de ejtagle y el amigo ezavalla ( asi le aumento el ego ) y tantos otros es maravilloso.


Hummmmm...es difícil aumentarme el ego....ya lo tengo más inflado que un Zeppelin


----------



## Agucasta

Hola amigos del foro. Les comento que estuve leyendo acerca de estos parlantes (jahro) nacionales. Y quiero saber si alguien los comparó mano a mano con alguna "super marca" como Celestion por ejemplo.
Porque tengo un combo para guitarra electrica con un amplificador de 50w. y por ahora lo estoy usando con un woofer de 12" (es un despropósito, pero no tengo otro) y quiero comprar uno. Los jahro de 12" cuestan 1/3 de lo que cuestan los Celestion. Pero son 1/3 de calidad también?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211245/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/209490/

Ahí estan las moficiaciones que hay que hacerle al ampli (*no *en puente) para poder sacarle agudos al parlante. Ese combo en la actualidad tiene un Eminence Legend 1058 por que la sensibilidad del JAHRO daba pena y tiene dos TDA2040 en puente.


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Eduardo. Ya leí tus comentarios, y me parece que esa modificación podría andar muy bien con mi proyecto. Tengo dos TDA 2050 (también diseño de Mariano Nicolau) y por ahora, tengo un parlante chino, también de esas características. Es un woofer full range (tiene suspención de goma jaja) y tengo ganas de hacer esa modificación que vos proponés. Por eso te pido algo de ayuda, si tenés tiempo y ganas, obvio.

Te adjunto el diagrama del amplificador que uso, en jpg para que lo edites, y el que subiste vos con el diagrama de la modificación. Porque la verdad, no sé como se calculan esas resistencias y capacitores. El parlante es un "zebra sound" (chino) 12" 300watt. 8ohm.

Muchísimas gracias, como siempre.
Agucasta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En configuración puente no es tan fácil de hacer, por que no podés tomar la realimentación tal como en el modo simple. En el PCB de mariano tenés que poner el cap de 22uF donde va la R de 1K y la R de 1K de va el cap de 22uF. Con eso dejás listo para entrar con la realimentación que controla el modo de salida en "corriente".
En mi dibujo, la R3 es de 100 ohms y la R4 es de 0.1 ohm 5 watts. Las R3 vas a tener que soldarlas al PCB por el lado del cobre...donde se junta la R de 1K con el cap de 22uF, por que no hay donde ponerlas arriba. Las R4 se sueldan a los terminales del conector del parlante y de ahí sacás los cables a la otra pata de la R3. Una ves hecho eso, ponés la entrada del ampli a masa para la primer prueba, le rezás a todos los santos que conozcas y le metés la alimentación. SI nada vuela o se calienta en exceso...*TAL VEZ* funcione....así que podés probar (sacando la masa de la entrada) a bajo volumen.

No te puedo decir más por que yo no lo he probado en modo puente, y no estoy tan seguro de que funcione solo con esto y sin aparear las resistencias...


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Eduardo. Voy a probar con esas recomendaciones cristianas (voy a comprar un rosario ) jaja. Pero primero tengo que acoplarle un disipador más grande porque así como lo tengo, ya calienta bastante. (tiene 2 disipadores pequeños, uno cada encapsulado) sin ventilación forzada. Así que, por ahora, muchas gracias. Se aprecia muchísimo tu ayuda, y espero servir de algo alguna vez en este foro tan interesante.
Hasta la próxima.

Saludos, Agucasta


----------



## julienalexander

En este hilo veo gente con mucho conocimiento (por supuesto Ezavalla se lleva el primer premio en lo que a T/S se refiere) y mucha gente dispuesta a averiguar y a aprender. Justamente de eso se trata mi comentario, de aprender. Lo que me motiva a escribir es que no logro dar con buenos resultados al usar el winisd (pro alpha), creo que esto se debe a que no se con exactitud que son algunos de los parametros T/S y las siglas que los representan. Pongamos un ejemplo util: estoy viendo de comprarme unos woofers GB Audio (segun el hilo son demasiado buenos, a proposito, gracias sergio rossi por tomarte el enorme trabajo de averiguar todo), de 10" y 100 W. Aca esta el modelo y los parametros. Bueno, resulta que usando el winisd, cargo los parametros y despues lo simulo (caja cerrada), pero el grafico indica un pico de 1,5 Db a 170 Hz aprox. y -24,5 Db a 20 Hz. Este resultado me dejo completamente perplejo, 'debe haber un error en los parametros' pense, y entonces me acorde que no cargue todos los parametros porque no supe que siglas adjudicar a que otras (problema de nomenclatura). En la imagen que adjunto se ve todos los datos que cargue, y desde la pagina del parlante se pueden ver los parametros que te dan para ese parlante (obviamente si los compro les pedire los p. T/S correspondientes al que compre). La verdad no tengo ni idea como completar los siguientes casilleros de la imagen: fLe, KLe, Xlim, Hc, Pe y Hg. Espero puedan orientarme un poco con esto porque es el punto mas delicado de un sistema de audio, asi que mejor saber bien todo.

Saludos, Julienalexander

Edit: tambien subo el archivo .wdr asi lo tienen mas comodo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep...sale una respuesta espantosa en caja sellada, pero me llama la atención el valor de la inductancia Le..muy alta para mi gusto, pero es un parlante para muy bjas frecuencias.
Si lo hacés bass-reflex, no mejora nada y sale con un tubo de sintonía de 2 mts de largo ...
Además resultan unas cajas MUY PEQUEÑAS...

No sé...no me gusta mucho ese juego de parámetros...


----------



## julienalexander

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, al parecer esos parlantes no son tan buenos :S vos que me recomendarias? O que te parece el que probo sergio rossi (que daba una respuestas casi plana)? La verdad no se que elegir, porque la mayoria de los parlantes no llegan ni a 30 Hz, que es la frecuencia minima mas comun (5ta cuerda de un bajo y sin contar los armonicos). Y la verdad, para hacer la transformacion de linkwitz y no poder sacarle la maxima potencia al ampli... me busco mejores parlantes... Vos que me recomendarias?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

julienalexander dijo:


> O que te parece el que probo sergio rossi (que daba una respuestas casi plana)? La verdad no se que elegir, *porque la mayoria de los parlantes no llegan ni a 30 Hz, que es la frecuencia minima mas comun* (5ta cuerda de un bajo y sin contar los armonicos). Y la verdad, para hacer la transformacion de linkwitz y no poder sacarle la maxima potencia al ampli... me busco mejores parlantes... *Vos que me recomendarias*


No puedo recomendarte nada, por que antes tenés que definir para que lo querés usar y en que tipo de sistema pensás usarlo. Sin eso, es jugar a las adivinanzas...


----------



## julienalexander

Bueno, lo que quiero es un par de bafles de respuesta plana. Por eso la importancia de que el woofer llegue tan abajo (y sin atenuaciones). Lo pienso usar con un equipo de 30W por canal por el momento, pero a futuro me gustaria hacerme uno de 100W por canal, asi se puede usar para cualquier cosa, no solo para equipo de casa; por eso la importancia de que los parlantes sean de cierta potencia. Mas alla de que sea lo mas plano posible, y de 100W, no hay tantos requisitos (tal vez economico, pero para eso necesitaria ver las opciones).

Muchas gracias de nuevo, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, para lo que querés hacer - un baffle de tres vías - necesitás:


Un woofer que permita reproducir desde los 30 Hz que querés hasta los 300 a 400 Hz en forma plana (si es un poco mas, no importa).
Un medio que vaya en forma plana desde los 300 a 400 Hz a los 3 a 4 kHz.
Un tweeter que vaya de 3 a 4 kHz hasta los 20 kHz en forma plana (esto es difícil).
Es importante que te quede claro que la "forma plana" (acústica) es difícil de lograr sin electrónica extra, a menos que consigas muy buenos parlantes -  probablemente importados - y les hagas un montaje muy correcto, incluyendo el análisis e implementación del crossover...que al ser pasivo, tiene mas problemas que ventajas.

Por otra parte, ese woofer de GB-Audio - asumiendo que los parámetros T/S sean los que aparecen en la web - no te sirve para llegar a los 30 Hz que vos buscás, ni en bass-reflex ni en caja sellada, así que vas a tener que buscar otra cosa...probablemente de 12" o más, aunque la mayoría te puede llegar *mas o menos* bien a los 40 Hz o 50 Hz, pero necesariamente en forma plana.

En fin, a seguir buscando...


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado julienalexander : he comprado los parlantes GB de 10" que mencionas . No son tan malos ni tan buenos , si bien los parametros parecem excelentes . Mi idea era tener un subwoofer para completar unos baflecitos de 6" que tengo en el taller y usar unas cajas que tenia abandonadas. No hay nacionales con esa respuesta , pero son para AUDIO, no PRO.Logre que funcionen muy adecuadamente en una caja de unos 42lts sintonizada a 40/43hz aproximadamente.( luego de varios experimentos ) . Por otra parte olvidate de moverlos con 30W.... son de muy bajo rendimiento! ( yo : 140W ) Si tienen un defecto es que por debajo de la Fb conean mucho , hay que poner un filtrito pasaaltos en el pre o crossover ....
Proba simularlos en winisd con esos parametros que te dije.... espero sirva. Saludos

Ah! espero que el amigo ezavalla no me rete!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ah! espero que el amigo ezavalla no me rete!


Y por que se supone que te retaría?????
El tema es que él quiere hasta 30 Hz y esos parlantes, aún en bass-reflex, no llegan a ese valor de fcia de corte....pero si lo quiere con 40 Hz...entonces que lo haga con tu recomendación.


----------



## julienalexander

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado julienalexander : he comprado los parlantes GB de 10" que mencionas . No son tan malos ni tan buenos , si bien los parametros parecem excelentes . Mi idea era tener un subwoofer para completar unos baflecitos de 6" que tengo en el taller y usar unas cajas que tenia abandonadas. No hay nacionales con esa respuesta , pero son para AUDIO, no PRO.Logre que funcionen muy adecuadamente en una caja de unos 42lts sintonizada a 40/43hz aproximadamente.( luego de varios experimentos ) . Por otra parte olvidate de moverlos con 30W.... son de muy bajo rendimiento! ( yo : 140W ) Si tienen un defecto es que por debajo de la Fb conean mucho , hay que poner un filtrito pasaaltos en el pre o crossover ....
> Proba simularlos en winisd con esos parametros que te dije.... espero sirva. Saludos
> 
> Ah! espero que el amigo ezavalla no me rete!



Gracias por el comentario y las opiniones; tendre que ir a Gbaudio para ver como viene la mano. Lo que me sigue asombrando es que no hay casi ningun parlante (ni importado) que llegue bien a los 25 Hz; incluso te presentan subwoofers que va desde los 60 a los 500 hz... La verdad esto de llegar tan abajo es complicado, igual agradesco las opiniones y consejos de Ezavalla y AntonioAA. Despues de las vacaciones me pondre a hacer una busqueda exaustiva para encontrar el woofer que quiero, es decir: ir a varios lugares, ver los parlantes, pedir los parametros de todos, simularlos e ir descartando hasta encontrar el que sirva. Va a ser una proeza hacerlo, pero valdra la pena. Despues comentare que tal me resultaron las marcas y parlantes.

Gracias de nuevo, saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Te ahorro el trabajo: buena parte de este año la pase revisando especificaciones de parlantes nacionales e importados "baratos" .... lo unico que se acerda es el GB , sino , dentro de lo "conseguible" estan los Selenium , hay una linea "Bass" que pintan bien , ya es otro precio y pensa en un ampli importante.... 

-Y aunque me digan "burro!!!" , los de auto son mas variados y hay mas opciones , ya que la moda pasa por ahi... tambien con ampli importante. 

-Y aunque con esto me echen del foro , destinado a hacerse las cosas uno mismo , con la plata que vas a gastar .... hay un sub Yamaha de 8" con ampli de 150w que anda en los U$S400 ( yo lo tengo) que anda impresionante!! .Increible lo que hacen con un cubito de 25cm de lado.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas. 
Antonio respecto a lo que vos decis sobre el Yamaha, a mi gusto se resume en una sola palabra: Calidad, con la cual se hacen las cosas. Igualmente si alguien necesita yo tengo por ahi un diagrama entero de un subwoofer activo yamaha, tambien tengo el del sony muteki. Pero al caso si uno ve el circuito del subwoofer del muteki, todo se resume a un amp clase d de 50w rms. Pero para mi lo que le da la calidad es el subwoofer.
Sin desviarme mucho del tema, ya que aqui estamos hablando de los janhro, tratare de responderle a julienalexander de la forma mas consisa que yo pueda. Deberias fijarte algunas marcas como tang bang (bastante buena), dayton (relativamente barata) o peerless. Estas son extranjeras el problema ocurre cuando los queres hacer traer para estos lados. 

Saludos. y perdon por desviarme tanto del tema


----------



## AntonioAA

Alejandro: Yo dije "conseguibles" , sabemos que hay un mundo mejor....pero es cariiiisimo!
Lamentablemente es duro desarrollar algo aqui para los que tenemos la fiebre DIY , si bien este foro es una muestra de como superar las limitaciones.

Encima frustrante que terminas gastando los mismo o mas que en un producto terminado a misma o mejor prestación.


----------



## alejandro electronica

""Encima frustrante que terminas gastando los mismo o mas que en un producto terminado a misma o mejor prestación""

Decimelo a mi, que la ultima vez que me hize una caja con 2 woofers de 8" boschman (son para auto), me gaste unos $750. y que los woofers estaban de oferta jaja!

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

alejandro electronica dijo:


> ""Encima frustrante que terminas gastando los mismo o mas que en un producto terminado a misma o mejor prestación""
> 
> Decimelo a mi, que la ultima vez que me hize una caja con 2 woofers de 8" boschman (son para auto), me gaste unos $750. y que los woofers estaban de oferta jaja!
> 
> Saludos



por eso el diy es para cuando encontras un par de parlantes y un transformador tirado , si falta uno de esos no se hace, sino gastas muchisima plata. Yo en mi equipo de audio para mi pieza (750watts) me gaste solo 100$argentinos (25u$s) y lo hice andar con 6 fuentes de pc, 6 parlantes reciclados y 2 woofer comprados (jharo los que aparecen en la foto anterior) y 2 tweeter marca la hora (creo que tambien aparecen )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zxeth dijo:


> por eso el diy es para cuando encontras un par de parlantes y un transformador tirado , si falta uno de esos no se hace, sino gastas muchisima plata



Estás en un grave error si pensás que haciendo audio DIY vas a ahorrar mucha plata y NO ES ASI...vas a gastar lo mismo o más que comprándolo hecho Lo importante es que vos vas a conocer la calidad y los componentes con los que lo has hecho y vas a saber que está armado para que te dé lo mejor con los elementos que tenés....y claro....vas a aprender un montón...


----------



## zxeth

ezavalla dijo:


> Estás en un grave error si pensás que haciendo audio DIY vas a ahorrar mucha plata y NO ES ASI...vas a gastar lo mismo o más que comprándolo hecho Lo importante es que vos vas a conocer la calidad y los componentes con los que lo has hecho y vas a saber que está armado para que te dé lo mejor con los elementos que tenés....y claro....vas a aprender un montón...



dije eso , lo que quise decir es que con los parlantes (ya armados) y el trafo (andando) te sacas como 300$ de encima, y solo comprando los componentes para amplificar talvez como mucho te gastas 100 mas (si hablamos menos de 100watts), entonces el valor total de tu trabajo es de 100$ y tenes algo con buenas prestaciones ademas de saber como se hace


----------



## julienalexander

ezavalla dijo:


> Estás en un grave error si pensás que haciendo audio DIY vas a ahorrar mucha plata y NO ES ASI...vas a gastar lo mismo o más que comprándolo hecho Lo importante es que vos vas a conocer la calidad y los componentes con los que lo has hecho y vas a saber que está armado para que te dé lo mejor con los elementos que tenés....y claro....vas a aprender un montón...



Totalmente de acuerdo, vas a tener algo cuya calidad conoces y con el cual aprendiste varias cosas, sin mencionar que es mas facil de reparar y obviamente vas a sentir la satisfaccion que produce haberlo hecho uno mismo. Creo que vale mucho la pena gastar la misma plata si tenemos en cuenta los puntos anteriores, "digamosle no a la vagancia" 

Bueno, mas alla del DIY (y retomando el tema de los parlantes) parece que los parlantes GBaudio valen la pena, con un poco de ajuste se pueden obtener resultados muy buenos. Puede que "me tire" a hacer bafles de menos potencia, por ahora 60 W totales me alcanzan y sobran. Voy a ver si me convienen los que compro sergio rossi, que aunque no llegan a 20 Hz, con un poco de 'ecualizacion' llegan planos hasta los 30 Hz (sigue siendo un buen numero).

Gracias por los consejos y opiniones, saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado julien : Los parlantes GB *son buenos*, los tengo y funcionan bien , si me ataco voy a publicar las fotos en el otro foro ( parlantes hechos en casa ) . Unico defecto: tienen poca Xmax y como responden de bien abajo , debajo de la Fb conean mucho , lo que se junta con el bajo rendimiento . Para un uso moderado de audio hogareño son lo mejor que podes comprar dentro de lo razonable.

Pasa que en los limites del espectro , bajar 2/3 Hz la respuesta se va haciendo cada vez mas dificil ...y caro, lo mismo que el micro de la PC si sirve la analogia .... hasta 2,6 GHz es un precio ...pero si queres el "Ultimo" de 3,2 GHz el precio sube espantosamente....


----------



## martincartagenero

OPINION JAHRO: les comento que tengo dos jahro de 18" jb 600 y comprobe que la respuesta a las distintas frecuencias es erratica. cerca de los 85hz tiene un pico y entre los 95 y 103 una depresion. la fo en 30hz y el jb1000 en 33 hz. realmente sintonizar un bafle con estos parlantes es un desafio: nunca van a obtener una respuesta lineal en un rango de trabajo aceptable. los tenia antes en un banpas de 4orden creo que se llama asi y ahora fabrique una 218  bass reflexque es un proyecto de selenium. consegui un wpu1809 de selenium y la respuesta es plana en ambos tipos de bafles
o sea que la linea profesional es seguramente china y te dicen que la fabrican aca. yo la llamaria linea aficionado o principiante, aunque a cualquiera que se inicia le recomendaria que se ahorres 80 dolares mas y se compre un parlante serio.


----------



## zxeth

martincartagenero dijo:


> OPINION JAHRO: les comento que tengo dos jahro de 18" jb 600 y comprobe que la respuesta a las distintas frecuencias es erratica. cerca de los 85hz tiene un pico y entre los 95 y 103 una depresion. la fo en 30hz y el jb1000 en 33 hz. realmente sintonizar un bafle con estos parlantes es un desafio: nunca van a obtener una respuesta lineal en un rango de trabajo aceptable. los tenia antes en un banpas de 4orden creo que se llama asi y ahora fabrique una 218  bass reflexque es un proyecto de selenium. consegui un wpu1809 de selenium y la respuesta es plana en ambos tipos de bafles
> o sea que la linea profesional es seguramente china y te dicen que la fabrican aca. yo la llamaria linea aficionado o principiante, aunque a cualquiera que se inicia le recomendaria que se ahorres 80 dolares mas y se compre un parlante serio.



La verdad que yo nunca compraria unos jahro de 18", mientras mas grandes son mas dedicados son, compre los 2 de 10" porque me los recomendaron entre 4 y 12", me digieron que de ahi para arriba son pesimos en calidad de bajos. La verdad que es un desperdicio esos 18", lo unico que podes hacer es subirlos a mercadolibre y ponerlos como audio para autos (creo que se llama crest audio) que ahi no importa lo mal que suenen mientras que suenen


----------



## martincartagenero

Tenes toda la razon! Pero por ahora los tengo que usar si o si: Los dos 18jb1000 los pague 650 pesos (los dos) y los jb 600 los tenia en mi bafle antiguo. Hago 6 o 7 sonidos y los hago fruta y me compro selenium 18sws1000 o 18sound 18lw1400 o un sub low de das. Calcula que son casi 6000 pesos que tengo que invertir. Por el momento habra que esperar


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches martincartagenero, si bien como vos decis son parlantes malos estos jahro, y por lo que decis los simulaste con algun programa para calcular cajas, fijate si es posible de subir los parametros t/s de estos para poder chequearlos los demas integrantes del foro y ver si hay alguna solucion que les podamos encontrar. Desde ya que posiblemente no sea de lo mejor pero para esto es el foro dar una mano a quien se pueda y despuntar el vicio. si los simulaste con el winisd subi el archivito del mismo directamente. a tu disposicion. sergio.


----------



## martincartagenero

tengo los parametros que ubique en un foro de la linea jahro, se los paso, pero les recomiendo que los controles en cada parlante en particular ya que no coinciden con la realidad, es mas de un parlante a otro varia la fz en 3hz. si ubico donde deje los calculos mios d las pruebas que hice lo subo... bueno no se por que no me deja adjuntar el excel con los parametros, mañana intento de nuevo.. y desde ya muchas gracias.
ah para aclarar los 18jb600 los tenia en mis bafles viejos y los 18jb1000 los pague 650 pessos los dos (los dos). cuando pueda veo que me compro si 18sound, selenium o das.
fijate en esta linea de post que ahi subi los parametros de los de 18": Problema c/ bafle selenium simil eaw sb850


----------



## sergio rossi

ok. mañana le pego una mirada y posteo. un abrazo.


----------



## Agucasta

Creo que Jahro es tan malo como Emave, o como Spectrun, de fabricación nacional, en la zona de Rosario de Santa Fé. 
Saludos.


----------



## martincartagenero

agucasta89: mira para competir, (con la marcas _baratas_, poca plata, mala calidad, vende mucho pero malo)jahro esta importando de china casi todo, segun la empresa lo unico que fabrican en argentina es la linea profesional, pero yo tambien dudo de que sean fabricados aca en argentina la linea profesional, fijense en la carcasa de fundicion de aluminio que es una generica china.....


----------



## Agucasta

> la carcasa de fundicion de aluminio que es una generica china.


Eso es lo que noté. Hace 3 meses que buscaba parlante para un equipo de guitarra, y al principio me han ofrecido todo tipo de "Rango extendidos" entre ellos, los Jahro, y la verdad, son bastante malos. Hay uno que me dio risa, que dice "Woofer" pero no tiene suspensión de goma. Es de cartón, y el cono es bastante rígido. No sé como se puede comportar a 120Hz ese parlante (si es que lo cubre).

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth

martincartagenero dijo:


> tengo los parametros que ubique en un foro de la linea jahro, se los paso, pero les recomiendo que los controles en cada parlante en particular ya que no coinciden con la realidad, es mas de un parlante a otro varia la fz en 3hz. si ubico donde deje los calculos mios d las pruebas que hice lo subo... bueno no se por que no me deja adjuntar el excel con los parametros, mañana intento de nuevo.. y desde ya muchas gracias.
> ah para aclarar los 18jb600 los tenia en mis bafles viejos y los 18jb1000 los pague 650 pessos los dos (los dos). cuando pueda veo que me compro si 18sound, selenium o das.
> fijate en esta linea de post que ahi subi los parametros de los de 18": Problema c/ bafle selenium simil eaw sb850



NOOOOO!!!!, lo peor que pudistes hacer es leer esos datos que subieron anteriormente. No coinciden en nada, ni siquiera en la impedancia de la bobina. Ami para mis lep10 me tiro 200lts, como vieron anteriormente hice el bafle pero ni movia el aire de el escape. Despues de medir los datos del parlante me dio el bafle unos 47lts. Imaginate la madera que tube que desperdiciarr!!!, encima antes la respuesta me daba cualquier cosa en el simulador, ahora me da mucho mas recto. Si compraste los 18" no creo que tengas que hacer un bafle de mas de 100lts para que se escuche lindo. Es mas, creo que el simulador te va a tirar una caja cerrada, ami me lo tiro en el medio asi que lo hice ventilado asi ocupaba menos lugar.

Otra cosa, los jahro si son de fabricacion nacional, se ensamblan aca, pero las piezas vienen de china. Igual que las zapatillas nike, se ensamblan en brasil, pero el resto viene de china


----------



## Cacho

Jahro compra casi todo armado ya desde china (la mano de obra china es muchísimo más barata que la local) y no le compra siempre al mismo proveedor.
Los tipos le compran al que menos les cobre y sea capaz de suministrarles suficiente cantidad de parlantes y listo. Como no es siempre el mismo chino, los parámetros de T&S cambian de partida en partida (y aunque lo fuera, los controles de calidad no son my estrictos), así que no pueden dártelos.

Tengo entendido que la línea "Pro" de Jahro se ensambla en el país, pero no me inspira mucha confianza, la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

vieron esto???????? dice que es simil RCF mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm vean en mercadolibre..... si fuera simil rcf valdria 500 dolares



Cacho dijo:


> Jahro compra casi todo armado ya desde china (la mano de obra china es muchísimo más barata que la local) y no le compra siempre al mismo proveedor.
> Los tipos le compran al que menos les cobre y sea capaz de suministrarles suficiente cantidad de parlantes y listo. Como no es siempre el mismo chino, los parámetros de T&S cambian de partida en partida (y aunque lo fuera, los controles de calidad no son my estrictos), así que no pueden dártelos.


 
Tengo entendido que la línea "Pro" de Jahro se ensambla en el país, pero no me inspira mucha confianza, la verdad.

sabe ud lo que pasa que aca algunos fabricantes no tienen mentalidad superadora, ejemplo si uno aca hubiese inventado la rueda hace dos mil años todavia la seguirian haciendo de madera en la actualidad. un producto bueno tiene un valor agregado (aparte de los materiales trabajo aportado, es decir costos de fabricacion) este valor se llama investigacion y desarrollo y eso explica basicamente porque un rcf 18sound selenium valen 400 dolares y uno que tiene los mismos costos pero sin investigacion y desarrollo vale 600 pesos.
es una pena que la industria argentina no tenga mentalidad superadora. !!!!!!!!
no quiero citar a brasil como ejemplo de mentalidad superadora...... a ver si dicen que soy pro brazu k jajjajajjaj


----------



## Tavo

Hola a todos.

Resulta que estoy armando un baffle mediano (va a ser estéreo). La idea es instalar dos woofers pequeños, de 6" + dos parlantes rango medio para los medios, y dos tweeters domo; todo en el mismo bafle.

Necesito tener un sonido "decente" (tampoco el extremo, algo que suene "bien") para escuchar música.
Recién mandé a encargar dos Woofers JAHRO WC650, para los bajos (graves).

Alguien los usó ya? Serán "buenos"? Tengo la duda, no se que tal irán, ya que tienen suspensión (ala) del mismo material del cono, que precisamente NO es polimerizado.

Gracias por sus opiniones de antemano. Sepan que el equipo no es "lo mejor", necesito que suene "decente", es todo.

Saludos!


----------



## martincartagenero

Tavo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Resulta que estoy armando un baffle mediano (va a ser estéreo). La idea es instalar dos woofers pequeños, de 6" + dos parlantes rango medio para los medios, y dos tweeters domo; todo en el mismo bafle.
> 
> Necesito tener un sonido "decente" (tampoco el extremo, algo que suene "bien") para escuchar música.
> Recién mandé a encargar dos Woofers JAHRO WC650, para los bajos (graves).
> 
> Alguien los usó ya? Serán "buenos"? Tengo la duda, no se que tal irán, ya que tienen suspensión (ala) del mismo material del cono, que precisamente NO es polimerizado.
> 
> Gracias por sus opiniones de antemano. Sepan que el equipo no es "lo mejor", necesito que suene "decente", es todo.
> 
> Saludos!



mira son chinitos... es cuestion de suerte pero son de baja calidad... los parametros medilos en laboratorio y vas a ver que no coinciden... hay diferencias entre un mismo modelo. 
o sino lo tiras para arriba y si hace chin es de agudos si hace chan es de medios y si hace chon  es un woofer. bueno es que yo los tenia como decentes y la linea pro deja mucho que desear..
saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

gaston sj dijo:


> Holales comento que me estoy armando de mi propio sonido y  ya tengo adquirido un par de DAS 15G y un par de selenium 15pw3 por cierto el equipo se siente bien en fiestas hasta de 200 personas al aire libre para agudos tengo un par de twiters bala y unos drivers de no muy alta calidad pero que suenan bien
> 
> y la idea que tenia es de adquirir dos woofers JAHRO de fabricacion nacional los que vienen con la campana de fundicion y bobina de 4 pulgadas (son los nacionales no los chinos importados)
> y para mover todo tengo una potencia marca DEAP de 600w por canal a 8 ohm a 4 ohm es mas pero no se cuanto --
> 
> el objetivo es alcanzar el sonido nesesario para sonorizar espacios grandes y para que ensaye un grupo musical... posiblemente se utilizen en tocadas en vivo
> 
> si alguien conose estos parlantes les agradeceria que me echen una mano contandome su experiencia.. o algun conosimiento sobre ellos
> 
> los parlantes son de 600w -- creo que 250rms (INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA)
> 
> me parecio que esta marca jahro termino de fabricar los ultimos leea que salieron o sea eran unos leea con marca de jahro se ven bastante bien esos parlantes y de buena terminacion....  gracias y saludos



mira colega, yo tube los jahro jb600 y jb1000. son chinos seudo armados aca. es un desperdicio la calidad de jahro y yo por suerte me deshice de los desperdicios,  gastate 200 pesos mas y comprate los DAS 18G son una masa.... me quedo antes que selenium... en otras oportunidades opine sobre la marca jahro fijate en el foro... no gastes plata en jahro porque cuando te des cuenta que es una porqueria lo vas a vender por la mitad de lo que lo comprastes y te vas a tener que comprar algo mejor y en definitiva terminas perdiendo plata por querer ahorrar 200 pesos, inverti una vez y bien. saludos


----------



## oxygene

Hola a todos, siguiendo el hilo del post, tengo unos jahro "L 10" 10" con campana imitacion LEEA de fundicion de aluminio, nacionales, y estan marcados 150 RMS, los queria tirar con una zkx de 500 (MT500) que es de 175 por canal, la pregunta es, vale la pena tomarle los parametros TS? aclaro que los compre porque eran para el auto y no me importo en su momento, pero ahora es para amplificar mi PC, y la cosa cambia un poco, tampoco pretendo un sub


desde ya gracias por tomarse el trabajo de leer el post
/Osvaldo


----------



## Fogonazo

oxygene dijo:


> Hola a todos, .....



Si quieres un conjunto parlante-caja, bien adaptado y que funcione correctamente, debes tomar las mediciones.


----------



## oxygene

desde ya gracias por responder, y estoy de acuerdo, pero la pregunta apuntaba a si los tiro o me gasto tomando los parametros, me animo a preguntar porque los palos apuntan a los jahro chinos, pero estas campanas son de la matriceria que le compro a LEEA, y mientras pensaba que seria posible que si no valen  la pena mandarlos a ese senior que trabajo en LEEA para que les ponga lo mas parecido a un LEEA, calculo que algun provecho de alguna u otra forma le podria sacar, y por eso preguntaba si alguno le parece que vale la pena 

aclaracion, los parlantes tienen menos de 1 hora de uso con un ampli de 125 por canal a modo de prueba en un cajon sin sintonizar para auto, estan 0km

desde ya gracias por leer el post
/osvaldo


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches oxygene, si no medis los parametros no sabes de que calidad son los parlantes, por ende te estas jugando a que alguien te los repare y queden mejor, peor o igual que antes, cosa que no sabras si no tenes los parametros primitivos. elemental mi querido watson. un saludo.


----------



## oxygene

muy buena deduccion, los voy a medir entonces, desde ya gracias


----------



## zxeth

Yo tome las mediciones hace un mes atras de mis parlantes, pero mira que varian y bastante porque los hacen sin regulacion y te pueden salir tanto como me salieron ami o como un jbl jajajajaj

Aca estan mis parametros (el tema es que no coincide el rms pero bueno, eso me dio )



			
				zxeth dijo:
			
		

> Bueno aca tengo los datos que saque (bastante sorprendido por lo que no coincide NADA, verdaderamente malo), y lo peor es que me pase 3 horas de mi vida sacando estos parametros.
> 
> Primero. Los separo en parlante 1 y parlante 2
> Re= P1: 3.1ohms, P2: 3,3ohms (si, ahora ya se porque el tda7294 me saltaba solo, la impedancia era menor a la minima y por suerte no lo queme)
> 
> FS= P1: 37htz, P2: 35htz (a los 30 todavia no respondian, empezo a responer a los 33hz y el otro a los 32hz)
> 
> Fs1= P1:33hzt, P2:32htz
> 
> m=4,98g
> 
> mms= P1: 19,36, P2: 25,32
> 
> sd=3,50 dm^2 (+-0.1dm) los 2 (350cm^2).. Tome 360cm^2 por las dudas yo
> 
> mas= P1:5,37,  P2:7,03
> 
> cas= P1:7,42e^-5, P2:2.944 e^-6
> 
> Vas (me lo saco el win isd) P1: 175.70 P2:150.14
> 
> xmax=4,73mm y 4,72mm (tome los 2 como 4,72 por pancho. Los medi con calibre digital)
> 
> 
> Ahora si hice bien los calculos
> 
> qms P1:3.16 p2: 3,12
> qes p1:0.74 P2: 0.73
> qts p1:0.600 P2:0.592
> 
> 
> Si todo lo hice bien esos deben ser mis datos


----------



## zxeth

Bueno, ahora cambie de idea de los jahro jajaja, resulta que ayer me cayo del cielo un jahro modelo WC6. Por ahora el parlante esta espectacular, no se si es la linea profesional (no creo porque dice made in china), pero tiene bornes de cobre y resulta que reproduce muuy bien los bajos (aunque no tiene ala de goma). La verdad que se podrian poner mas las pilas y hacer todos asi. Ayer lo medi lo mas basico y daban 8 ohms como dice en el parlante y la frecuenca que barre es enre el 27,3hz hasta mas o menos los 4000hz. Lo corte en los 3400 porque no me bancaba mas escuchar los zumbidos jajaja


----------



## Tavo

Que bueno lo que comentás che!

Yo me quería comprar dos de estos, para hacer unos baflecitos "para casa", nada profesional; pero al final hice el pedido y el flaco que me atendió tardó más de 4 semanas, y nunca llegaron. :enfadado:

Gracias por tu opinión, ahora voy a hacer el intento nuevamente, a ver si logro adquirir dos de estos...

Saludos.
PS: Cuánto lo pagaste?


----------



## zxeth

los pague 47$ argentinos (unos 12 U$S). Supuestamente son "subwoofers", pero tienen una respuesta de 30hz a 4000hz. Igual se la bancan lindo . Hay otra linea parecida que sale 10 pesos mas que tiene ala de goma pero no lo vendian en electronica liniers. Tiene muy buena respuesta de frecuencias, solo que es para bajos litrajes (como unos 10lts tiene la caja o por ahi, ni la calcule jajaja)


----------



## tatajara

demaciado para esos parlantitos zxeth 
saludos


----------



## Tavo

tatajara dijo:


> demaciado para esos parlantitos zxeth
> saludos



No seas rata, en que país vivís? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (va de onda)

Está diciendo que a su parecer son buenos parlantes... el precio es excelente. Por lo visto es el mismo en todos lados, porque yo también los conseguía en mi ciudad (a 600Km de capital) a $48 cada uno, mismo modelo, misma marca.

Entonces creo que me convenciste, para "safar" escuchando música normal, están bien... Ya más adelante tendré el equipo estéreo Hi-Fi... 

Ojalá pudiese comprar dos woofers de 6" de GB Audio, esos si que deben ser...  Espectaculares. Sin dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Tavo dijo:


> No seas rata, en que país vivís?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (va de onda)
> 
> Está diciendo que a su parecer son buenos parlantes... el precio es excelente. Por lo visto es el mismo en todos lados, porque yo también los conseguía en mi ciudad (a 600Km de capital) a $48 cada uno, mismo modelo, misma marca.
> 
> Entonces creo que me convenciste, para "safar" escuchando música normal, están bien... Ya más adelante tendré el equipo estéreo Hi-Fi...
> 
> Ojalá pudiese comprar dos woofers de 6" de GB Audio, esos si que deben ser...  Espectaculares. Sin dudas.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenoo tampoco los puse en la gloria  pero tampoco son malísimos

Yo también pienso hacerme un buen equipito y que suene medianamente bien
Saludos


----------



## zxeth

heee hee, no hay nada mas barato jajajajajajja. Lo compre para arreglar el home theatre de un amigo que tenia agujero de 6". Lo probe y andaba de 10. recien vengo de electronica liniers y me compre uno para mi (estoy en el proyecto de un sonido 2.1 para la tele de mi pieza porque no escucho)


----------



## zxeth

Buenas tardes a todos. Bueno, resulta me avive un poco e hice lo que hizo sergio. Llame a jahro y mande mails pidiendo parametros ts, resulta que le mande los parametros de mis lep 10 y supuestamente no sabian como solucionarme el problema. Luego amenace con hacer una denuncia en los derechos del consumidor y a los 15 minutos me mandaron un mail diciendo que vaya a cambiar mis parlantes a electronica liniers donde los compre. Luego de una despedida no muy buena de parte de el empleado sali de electronica liniers y me fui a electronica RF, ahi compre unos jahro wc12 por 150$. Ya tube muy buena respuesta con los wc6 asi que supuse que los de 12" tenian que ser buenos. Resulta que se mueven bastante lindo y suenan bastante bien. Solo hace falta que haga la caja. 
Ahora esta es mi pregunta. alguien midio los parametros de los wc12?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias zxeth, fijate en el post banco de datos creo que estan subidos los de los wc10 que compre hace un tiempito y estoy usando para que la puerta no se cierre sola por el viento. Hiciste bien en tomar el toro por las astas y reclamar lo que es justo. no se que tal es este parlantito pero como todo otro hay que medirlo.  Trata de hacerlo y esperamos los datos para poder evaluarlo. un abrazo. sergio


----------



## zxeth

En cuanto llegue a casa le saco los parametros, en el zip de parametros 2 hay unos parametros que supuestamente estan buenos para una caja cerrada. Un abrazo


----------



## agm006

buenas, estoy con un proyecto de unas columnas de 3 vias , mi idea era utilizar un tweeter domo, un rango medio de 6´ pero no me decido en el woofer.
Serian tan amables de decirme cual les parece mejor en woofer de 8/10 ya que veo los "lep" o los "polimerizados" con tela, goma y no se cual elegir.
Estoy buscando una respuesta con buen golpe.
Les dejo el catalogo para que vean de lo que les digo y puedan asesorarme. Gracias
http://www.jahro.com.ar/catalogo2010.pdf


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola agm006, yo no te recomiendo ninguno de los jahro. lee todo el post y vas a poder enterarte de muchos detalles con los cuales decidir tu compra. luego de leerlo consulta todo lo que quieras. un saludo sergio.


----------



## agm006

gracias por responder sergio.
Estuve analizando, luego de leer todo el tema, la posibilidad de conseguir al menos los woofer en gb-audio (http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=B-8K), o tonhalle (http://www.audifan.com.ar/woofer-8-kevlar.html), te comento que mi idea es hacer una columna "hifi" pero con un golpe mas notorio en graves. ¿alguno de estos les parece mas apto para lo q necesito? Gracias


----------



## sergio rossi

Nuevamente te saludo agm006, mira vas mejorando por estos caminos, fijate que hay post sobre los parlantes  gb y sobre los audifan, ya que sos de la zona de cap.fed. gb esta en la cancha de argentinos juniors y audifan cerca de la de velez, para sacarte todas las dudas lo mejor es ir y escucharlos y escuchar a sus fabricantes, si lees los post vas a ver mucha info al respecto(muchas horas dedicas al tema).  Parlantes GB-Audio , Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Fotos de bafles hechos en casa , bueno estos son algunos de los post que te recomiendo te lees de pta a pta no tienen desperdicio a la hora de aprender y de obtener ayuda con info ya recolectada.
Por mi parte (como leeras en algun post) yo opte por los gb ya que me resultaron mas convincentes a primera vista y luego de medirlos corrobore que lo que me habian vendido era tal cual decian.  Ojo no son lo mejorcito pero tienen una calidad muy.... acorde con el precio.  Pero como todo en argentina gb es un emprendimiento muy chiquito y tiene muchas falencias, cada parlante es armado a mano asi que no es una linea de produccion y por eso entre partidas de parlantes varian sus parametros en forma muy considerable.   Bueno te deje varios post para que te entretengas leyendo ANTES DE COMPRAR  cualquier parlante, luego de tener la info, inclusive de verlos y escucharlos antes, no hay problema en que consultes todas tus dudas, es mejor dudar y averiguar antes que comprar a ciegas.  Bien espero no ser muy pesado, pero cuando leas quizas me des la razon. Un gran saludo. sergio


----------



## agm006

sergio rossi dijo:


> Nuevamente te saludo agm006, mira vas mejorando por estos caminos, fijate que hay post sobre los parlantes  gb y sobre los audifan, ya que sos de la zona de cap.fed. gb esta en la cancha de argentinos juniors y audifan cerca de la de velez, para sacarte todas las dudas lo mejor es ir y escucharlos y escuchar a sus fabricantes, si lees los post vas a ver mucha info al respecto(muchas horas dedicas al tema).  Parlantes GB-Audio , Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Fotos de bafles hechos en casa , bueno estos son algunos de los post que te recomiendo te lees de pta a pta no tienen desperdicio a la hora de aprender y de obtener ayuda con info ya recolectada.
> Por mi parte (como leeras en algun post) yo opte por los gb ya que me resultaron mas convincentes a primera vista y luego de medirlos corrobore que lo que me habian vendido era tal cual decian.  Ojo no son lo mejorcito pero tienen una calidad muy.... acorde con el precio.  Pero como todo en argentina gb es un emprendimiento muy chiquito y tiene muchas falencias, cada parlante es armado a mano asi que no es una linea de produccion y por eso entre partidas de parlantes varian sus parametros en forma muy considerable.   Bueno te deje varios post para que te entretengas leyendo ANTES DE COMPRAR  cualquier parlante, luego de tener la info, inclusive de verlos y escucharlos antes, no hay problema en que consultes todas tus dudas, es mejor dudar y averiguar antes que comprar a ciegas.  Bien espero no ser muy pesado, pero cuando leas quizas me des la razon. Un gran saludo. sergio



los topics que me marcaste los lei completamente y puedo afirmar que voy esas son las marcas que yo estoy buscando, voy a ver en la semana de llamar por telefono asi las escucho ya que estan en mi presupuesto y tienen mejor relacion calidad/precio. 
off: Me queda consultar una cosita mas, en las columnas Monitor Audio Gx300, los 2 woofers estan conectados a la entrada de woofer del divisor? o hay algo mas ahi? gracias!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes agm006 , mira este fin de semana estuve mirando la pagina de gb y me encontre con parlantes distintos de los que yo te hablaba (algo tipico en gb el cambio de modelos como ya te comentara). Como es mas fuerte la tentacion, los cargue en el winisd y los simule mi opinion y solo mia es que los de 6'' no me gustan para nada, los de 8'' mejoran sustancialmente y con un poco de trabajo se puede sacar algo razonable, no probe los de 10''.  
Me meti en la pagina de audifan y no hay nada nuevo y como siempre no tienen cargados los parametros t/s de los mismos. 
Bueno vi que estuviste en el post de parlantes tonhalle e hiciste una pregunta sobre los mismos, creo que no es necesario responderte en ese post. pero si te decidis por ellos si referite a ese post. Un saludo sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

agm006 dijo:


> Estoy buscando una respuesta con buen golpe.



Si lo que busca este joven es eso .. NO es GB lo mas apropiado. 
Un buen chinito que me ha funcionado con el bajo de mi hijo es American Vox ....
http://www.americanvox.com/home.html
Sino hay que caer a Selenium , o seguir para arriba.


----------



## agm006

si, despues de mucha ayuda de sergio, y aprovecho para agradecerte AntonioAA. Voy a optar por un Selenium 8pw3 ya que estoy buscando algo con un poco mas de bajos, y esta dentro de un rango de precio razonable ($270) . 
Seguramente utilice medios 6´ y tweeter 4´ tonhalle. que les parece?


----------



## ivan010

Hola:

       Quería consultarles ya que tengo un par de dudas al comprar un par de parlantes Jahro de 8 pulgadas. Cuando fui tenia un modelo solo, creo que el más básico, que viene con un imán muy chico. Le pregunte si tenia algo mejor y me dijo que traía otro modelo que viene con un imán un poco  más grande y le volví a preguntar si traía otro mejor y me dijo que podía encargar unos de bobina de aluminio, puede ser?. Que diferencias hay con el normal y el de aluminio?.

Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## NEO101

Buenos días Iván.
Llendo primero a algo que no es tu pregunta, te comento que el tamaño del imán no dice prácticamente nada acerca del parlante. Es más, si te fijás, hay parlantes excelentes con imán de neodimio, el cual es muy muy pequeño (buscá fotos y te vas a sorprender).

Si no cambiaron los modelos, Jahro tiene por un lado los que suelen llamar "importados", que tienen un poco mejores materiales, y unas borneras piolas. Y otro "no importados" un poco inferiores en cuanto a materiales. En realidad, son toooodos chinos, solo los de 15 y 18 pulgadas, línea profesional, tienen algunos fabricados acá, el resto solo le pegan la marca.
Lo que te comento de las borneras aplica a los de 6 y 8 pulgadas, no sé el resto...

Recordá que si querés obtener un sonido decente, vas a tener que medir los parámetros de Thiele & Small y así calcular la caja.

Los de color rojizo, creo que los llamaban LEP (tienen la amortiguación de una goma roja), son muy malos... Creo que también habían violetas.

Otra opción, un poco más cara, si lo que buscás es bajos (graves) es unos Selenium línea Bass (en estos te evitás el trabajo de medir los parámetros de Thiele Small).

Si buscás Hi-Fi, andá para otros lados (y precios). Arrancando por GB Audio como "económico"...

Saludos y comenta luego qué decidiste y qué resultados obtuviste, así compartimos entre todos la información.

Marcelo.


----------



## ivan010

Hola:  

      Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

      No busco nada hi-fi, solo quiero cambiarle los parlantes a unas viejas cajas porque se rompieron, realmente en mi casa no son exigentes con el sonido. Creo que el que decia que era un poco mejor es que el que viene con el borde rojo y me falta saber cual es el modelo con bobina de aluminio.

Yo tenía pensado comprar esos rojos ya que me parecian de la misma calidad que venian en la caja (pero no tenía de 8 pulgadas lo iba a traer esta semana).

Nose donde conseguir los selenium, busco por mercadolibre, pero no encuentro nada a corde a lo que busco. La realidad es que no quiero gastar mucho, por el uso que le voy a dar. Si esa marca sale lo mismo que Jahro y es mejor ire por ellos..

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101

Siendo que vas a usar la misma caja, el resultado es aleatorio... Si tienen que ser de 4 ohm, no te va a quedar otra que esos de ala de goma 
Las casas que suelen tener estas marcas son una que se llama Dancis (por San Justo) y Electrónica Nuñez (en la zona del mismo nombre). Buscalas por google que tienen su propia página.

Mirá, sinceramente... si no pensás rediseñar las cajas, sino poner un parlante al azar nomás... no justifica gastar mucho más.
Yo le pondría el Jahro "importado" y listo. El Selenium sale un buen tanto más... 

Lo que yo decía, es que a mi parecer, son MUCHO mejores estos:

http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=36

que estos:

http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=412

Por alguna razón que desconozco, mucha gente asocia el ala de goma del costado con mejor calidad  


PD: respecto de las bobinas de los Jahro, me declaro ignorante... Si alguien sabe que postee...


----------



## ivan010

Muchas Gracías. Lo que estuve viendo es que el de las aletas rojas tiene un poquito mas de rango en la frecuencias, sera verdad?


----------



## NEO101

Los datos de los parlantes Jahro no son confiables. Son parlantes chinos que les pegan la etiqueta, con lo cual varían de tanda a tanda (si leés por aquí, alquien los midió). Los únicos que son "creíbles" en cuanto a sus parámetros son los "nacionales" (pero son de tamaños grandes).


----------



## ivan010

Consegui el importado, contructivamente me parece bastante bueno por el precio, ahora solo me falta (lo más importante) saber como se escuchan en las cajas.

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101

Si, constructivamente son duraderos (o al menos lo aparentan). Las borneras son realmente muy buenas además.
¿Cuánto los pagaste?
¿Alguna foto?

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## ivan010

NEO101 dijo:


> Si, constructivamente son duraderos (o al menos lo aparentan). Las borneras son realmente muy buenas además.
> ¿Cuánto los pagaste?
> ¿Alguna foto?
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> Marcelo.



Hola:

       Lo pague $100. Encargue otro más para la otra caja. Por ahora solo termine de reformar una.

A la noche pongo fotos, en esta pc no tengo las fotos 

Saludos


----------



## NEO101

Menos mal que "no hay inflación" (modo sarcástico ON) :enfadado:
Yo había pagado los de 6 pulgadas no recuerdo si 30 o 40 pesos, y el de 8 valía lo mismo o 10 pesos más.... ahora están al doble


----------



## ivan010

NEO101 dijo:


> Menos mal que "no hay inflación" (modo sarcástico ON) :enfadado:
> Yo había pagado los de 6 pulgadas no recuerdo si 30 o 40 pesos, y el de 8 valía lo mismo o 10 pesos más.... ahora están al doble



Por lo que pude ver estan 80 en algunos negocios, yo lo pague 100, el tema es que lo compre a dos cuadras de mi casa, si lo compraba en los otros lados me salia igual (por el envio) y a parte si tengo algun problema estoy muy cerca. Igual me parece que por ese precio esta bien, dudo que se consiga algo igual a menos precio.


----------



## NEO101

Y sí... Creo que si vendo todos los parlantes que tengo en casa y que fui comprando en diferentes "ofertas", me lleno de plata 
Sobre todo unos OTI muy interesantes que aún no utilicé, y pagué 16 pesos los de 5.25 pulgadas y algo de 20 los de 6 y pico  ¡Una ganga!

Post 26 está mi "colección" 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construir-carpinteria-mdf-18571/index2.html


----------



## ivan010

NEO101 dijo:


> Y sí... Creo que si vendo todos los parlantes que tengo en casa y que fui comprando en diferentes "ofertas", me lleno de plata
> Sobre todo unos OTI muy interesantes que aún no utilicé, y pagué 16 pesos los de 5.25 pulgadas y algo de 20 los de 6 y pico  ¡Una ganga!
> 
> Post 26 está mi "colección"
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construir-carpinteria-mdf-18571/index2.html



los jahro de caja celeste oscuro es que compre


----------



## ivan010

Ahí va una foto.



Saludos


----------



## NEO101

Ah, te había entendido que compraste los "importados", es decir, éstos:
http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=36

Los de ala de goma para mí son iguales que los Noganet...  
Aunque eso sí, el de ala de tela es casi un 50% más caro (74 contra 49)... (aunque también es 80 RMS contra 30).

¿Qué tal suena? ¿Te convence?


----------



## ivan010

NEO101 dijo:


> Ah, te había entendido que compraste los "importados", es decir, éstos:
> http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=36
> 
> Los de ala de goma para mí son iguales que los Noganet...
> Aunque eso sí, el de ala de tela es casi un 50% más caro (74 contra 49)... (aunque también es 80 RMS contra 30).
> 
> ¿Qué tal suena? ¿Te convence?



No los pude escuchar, no tengo un ampli para las cajas, estoy buscando uno.

Este es importado tambien, pero viene con las aletas rojas. Traia estos nomás en 8 pulgadas, vi los negros en 4 y me parecieron que eran iguales pero pintados.


----------



## NEO101

ivan010 dijo:


> Este es importado tambien, pero viene con las aletas rojas. Traia estos nomás en 8 pulgadas, vi los negros en 4 y me parecieron que eran iguales pero pintados.



Bueno, por eso pongo entre comillas, porque en sí son todos importados. Lo que me refería es que hay con ala de goma (en negro y en rojo) y con ala de tela impregnada en goma. Estos últimos además de ser más caros son más potentes, pero a mi parecer tienen mejor calidad contructiva.

Los de ala de goma de 4 pulgadas son negros, pero si te fijás la página que te pasé, los de 8 y 10 vienen tanto en rojo como negro los de ala de goma. 
Los de ala de tela son siempre negros.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## ranaway

Buenas Señores y perdon por revivir este post pero creo que el titulo del tema me viene justo para plantear el tema. Estoy encarando un proyecto personal tratando de buscar el sonido que a mi megusta de una vez por todas pero a la vez mi escaso presupuesto muchas veces me lleva por caminos poco recomendados, mi proyecto seria un sistema 3 vias triamplificado tomando como inspiracion a los monitores de estudio JBL 4348 a saber:







Mis habilidades con la madera son relativamente buenas, en fin se hara lo mas parecido a estos que se pueda (teniendo en cuenta la realidad, es solo una inspiracion). exceptuando la 4ta via que iria ciego el liston que aloja el supertweeter y los controles de tono. ya tengo los drivers para los agudos (d220ti con una bocina JBL original de la serie MR pro) un 10 pulgadas con campana de aluminio, y *ahora si viene el tema*, consegui un par de Jahro 15 JB 250 para la parte de grabes.

En si el parlante se ve robusto, tiene un iman de 187x19 mm (90oz), la calidad de fabricacion me parece un poco descuidada (ya vienen las fotos) y los parametros son correctos para un woofer de tipo PA:

Revc (ohms) 5,6
Fo (Hz) 42,9093
Zo (ohms) 163,3189
Sd (m2)    0,0871
BL (Tm)    20,6019
no (%)    6,8644
SPLo (dB) 100,3842
Qms 6,8215
Qes 0,2422
Qts 0,2339
Vas (lts) 217,6255
Cms (uM/N) 202,0483
Mms (grs) 68,0897
Mmd (grs) 53,3111

Ingresando estos parametros en el winisd no dan muy buena respuesta en subgraves que es lo que estoy buscando (30hz a 300hz), simulando una caja de 120 litros sintonizada a 30 hz me da esto:



Ahora, simulando un eq parametrico a 30hz con un q de 0,6 y una centuacion de 9 db me da esto:



A ustedes que les parece? escucho sugerencias, los parlantes no creo que los vaya a cambiar porque no tengo mucho capital como para comprar otro par, la unica opcion que puedo contemplar es mandar a reenconarlos con mejores materiales para que cambie la respuesta en bajos, la sensibilidad no me importa que caiga un poco.

Aca las fotos:









Muchas gracias por su tiempo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## NEO101

Hola, ¿cómo estás?
A simple vista el primer gráfico dice que "no va". El segundo está aceptable, el tema es a costa de qué se logra... ¿Con esa corrección electrónica no excederás el XMAX?
Hay mucha info en el foro, pero a priori, en Argentina y si pretendés Hi-Fi, creo que lo más "económico" sería un GB Audio...
Otra cosa: si el Jahro es nacional (los de 15 puede que lo sean), podés fiarte de los parámetros, pero si son chinos deberías medirlos para poder fiarte de ellos.

Saludos y supongo que otros aportarán más info/puntos de vista 
Marcelo.


----------



## ranaway

NEO101 dijo:


> Hola, ¿cómo estás?
> A simple vista el primer gráfico dice que "no va". El segundo está aceptable, el tema es a costa de qué se logra... ¿Con esa corrección electrónica no excederás el XMAX?
> Hay mucha info en el foro, pero a priori, en Argentina y si pretendés Hi-Fi, creo que lo más "económico" sería un GB Audio...
> Otra cosa: si el Jahro es nacional (los de 15 puede que lo sean), podés fiarte de los parámetros, pero si son chinos deberías medirlos para poder fiarte de ellos.
> 
> Saludos y supongo que otros aportarán más info/puntos de vista
> Marcelo.



Hola Neo, gracias por contestar, como comentaba anteriormente no tengo la opcion de comprar un juego nuevo de parlantes, estos los consegui de un revoleo y me vinieron casi de arriba por lo que es mi mejor opcion, el parlante se supone nacional por lo que reza el sticker trasero y lo que asegura el fabricante en su pagina, de todas formas la idea es hacerles un "ablande" y medirle los parametros para poder trabajar mas sobre seguro, la opcion que mas me atrae en este momento seria mandarles a cambiar la suspension y el cono por algo mas tipo sub para bajarle la Fs (suspension de foam y cono de PP) y ver si hace falta cambiar la araña ya que yo la veo chica (el radio es 20mm menor al de la campana..) la bobina segun el fabricante seria de 3 pulgadas Cinta Cu. y Fiberglass por lo que podria quedar.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## NEO101

Bueno, si vas a medir los parámetros vas por buen camino. Lo que no sabría decir es si hay manera de saber de antemano cómo te van a quedar los parámetros con un cono/suspensión que comprás "suelto"... Podrían quedar mejores, o peores. 
Salvo que sepas bastante sobre materiales y contrucción de parlantes, no entiendo cómo determinarías si el cono/suspensión que comprás sería mejor, salvo que hayas medido unos parlantes armados con esos mismos materiales...

Aguardemos a ver qué opina alguien como Eza 

PD: 9 DB adicionales en la corrección electrónica me suenan a muuuucha potencia....


----------



## ranaway

Ahi simule algo mas realista, una caja de 160 litros sintonizada a 40hz con 6db de acentuacion a 55hz con un q de 0,7 me da un -3db de 36hz:



 Con 100db de eficiencia originales a 94db con esta extension me parece mas que aceptable.

Aguardo comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para empezar, no sintonicés el woofer por debajo de la Fs o te lo vas a comer cuando venga el primer zapatazo de graves.
Para seguir, MEDI SI O SI los parámetros T/S para saber con certeza para que lado vas.
Y tercero, si hacés una caja mas chica de 160 lts, lo mismo podés ajustar la curva del parlante a lo que se te antoje usando la Transfomación de Linkwitz... pero antes son necesarios los parámetros certeros de T/S.


----------



## ranaway

Dale amigazo sanjuanino, el finde si puedo los mido y levanto los datos.

Una preguntita, yo creia que el filtro bi-quad era solo para cajas sealed, no veo como se puede usar en una sintonizada, y si es como yo digo, se podra usar este parlante con semejante ebp (suponiendo que los parametros se mantengan dentro de lo entregado) para caja sellada??

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El EBP es solo una "sugerencia", que es conveniente - pero no obligatorio - seguir. Y por eso te digo que midas los parámetros T/S, por que los Q son muy bajos para los parlantes típicos argentinos, y me resultan sospechosos.
La red bi-quad, si, solo vale para cajas cerradas, pero dependiendo de los T/S veremos si conviene sellar la caja o la dejás BR y aplicás alguna otra técnica...total, si vas a multiamplificar no te molesta ecualizar las señales y/o parlantes.


----------



## ranaway

Hola muchachos, estuve medio desconectado por temas personales, les cuento que el sabado estuve haciendo algunas mediciones y no me gustaron nada, si bien la Fs esta correcta en ambos me dio 42,9 y 43,1 los Q no estan buenos (Qts de 1,01 en uno y 0,92 el otro), el Vas no lo pude medir, hoy llego tarde pero mañana los voy a tomar en mejores condiciones porque con 2 amplis me dieron distintos (con un aiwa pedorro y con un nad 3020) al nad le tengo mas confianza pero esta bastante viejito ya, mañana voy a intentarlo con un lm3875 directo de la salida de la placa de sonido al parlante-resistencia, de paso lo voy a dejar toda la noche con un tono de 20hz para que se ablanden un toque, el programa que uso para generar el tono es el trueRTA.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mejor usá el ARTA, que en un solo ensayo te dá todos los parámetros T/S excepto el VAS... y el ensayo solo consisten en excitar el parlante con la señal que el soft genera (ruido rosa o sweep) y todo lo hace "automágicamente".


----------



## ranaway

Los estuve midiendo y no me cierran por ningun lado, esta tarde se los llevo a Gabriel Basile a ver si me los puede modificar con sus componentes y que salga algo decente...

Comunicare novedades.

Saludos!


----------



## ranaway

Ya los tiene Gabriel, me dijo que son muy buenos parlantes pero para lo que los quiero no me sirven, los va a desarmar y los va a volver a armar para que responda en baja frecuencia con conos mas pesados y suspension mas blanda, lo bueno es que me los va a dar probados y medidos.

Mañana voy a buscar los GB-Jahro, si a alguien le interesa pongo fotos y data si no ni me gasto.

Saludos!


----------



## agm006

aca hay interes por las fotos, resultados, precio de los parlanes y de la mejora de gb, puede ser  ?


----------



## emanuel23

Muchachos les queria hacer una consulta. Hoy fui a una casa de audio en La Plata y tenian unos parlantes Jahro modelo L10 nacionales de 10" 150W cono color rubi a $150 los chusme y me gustaron campana de fundicion, tienen un buen iman. Alguien tiene los parametros TS? o tienen alguno, les queria preguntar que les parecen?vale la pena comprarlos?los quiero para bajos.



oxygene dijo:


> Hola a todos, siguiendo el hilo del post, tengo unos jahro "L 10" 10" con campana imitacion LEEA de fundicion de aluminio, nacionales, y estan marcados 150 RMS, los queria tirar con una zkx de 500 (MT500) que es de 175 por canal, la pregunta es, vale la pena tomarle los parametros TS? aclaro que los compre porque eran para el auto y no me importo en su momento, pero ahora es para amplificar mi PC, y la cosa cambia un poco, tampoco pretendo un sub
> 
> 
> desde ya gracias por tomarse el trabajo de leer el post
> /Osvaldo



Oxygene te quería hacer una consulta. Hoy fui a una casa de audio en La Plata y tenian unos parlantes Jahro modelo L10 nacionales de 10" 150W cono color rubi a $150 los chusme y me gustaron campana de fundicion, tienen un buen iman. Por lo que vi en los foros vos tenes uno de estos, te queria consultar que tal te resulto?para bajos anda bien?le pudiste medir los parametros TS? Nose me gustaron por el precio me parece que estan baratos, pero te queria consultar que onda, para ver si me conviene comprarlos o no.Gracias


----------



## NEO101

ranaway dijo:
			
		

> Mañana voy a buscar los GB-Jahro, si a alguien le interesa pongo fotos y data si no ni me gasto.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Me interesan!
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## ranaway

Ok Chicos, mañana saco fotos y les cuento.

Saludos!


----------



## audebert

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480403_10200552776972490_403535629_n.jpg


----------



## NEO101

audebert dijo:


> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480403_10200552776972490_403535629_n.jpg



Me perdí....  audebert sos ranaway?
Esos son los Jahro ya con los cnos GB AUdio? Sacale una foto de adelante!


----------



## audebert

Esos son los mios, lo subí por que quería mostrarlos, son de la década del 80 antes que Jahro compre las matrices a Leea.

Mi inquietud es la siguiente: mirando parlante en la red me puse a observar en la página de Audiotienda  los parlantes Jahro y me sorprendió mucho los db de sensibilidad que figuran en las fichas técnicas, que opinan, serán reales esas anotaciones. Saludos, opinen.


----------



## Fogonazo

audebert dijo:


> hola como andan? hoy mi inquietud es la siguiente: mirando parlante en la red me puse a observar en la pagina de audiotienda  los parlantes jahro y me sorprendió mucho los db de sensibilidad que figuran en las fichas tecnicas. que opinan _*seran reales esas anotaciones*_. saludos opinen



¿ Como cual ?, ¿ Un ejemplo ?.


----------



## NEO101

audebert dijo:


> hola como andan? hoy mi inquietud es la siguiente: mirando parlante en la red me puse a observar en la pagina de audiotienda los parlantes jahro y me sorprendió mucho los db de sensibilidad que figuran en las fichas tecnicas. que opinan seran reales esas anotaciones. saludos opinen


 
Hola, todo bien por acá!
Salvo los de 15 y 18 pulgadas "Línea Professional" , Jahro son chinos y cada tanda mide otra cosa, con lo cual los datos que te pasan (de Thiele y Small por ejemplo) son una mentira o bien son muy inexactos, lo cual es lo mismo 

Creo que eso está mencionado por Sergio Rossi en este mismo hilo...

¡Saludos!


----------



## audebert

estos son los 12" de los 80" lindos no?


----------



## daro2020

Hola buenas tardes a todos los que brindan sus conocimientos veo marcas y modelos de parlantes, tantos que ya me mareo quisiera que me asesoren un poco con respecto a tres marcas que e visto mucho en ML una Jahro la otra es Xpro y la ultima American Vox entre las tres cual seria en base a sus conocimientos y experiencas la mas recomendable para armar unos bafles, cjas de bajos y separados cjas de medios, drivers y agudos.       Y una consulta mas si se puede. Al armar una caja de Medios y agudos se complementa bien si se ponen un par de medios de 10" o 12" un par tweeters bala y un par de drivers o se puede obiar los drivers o los tweeters. Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Un poco confusa tu consulta , te contesto mas o menos de lo que alcanzo a entender :
- Las 3 marcas de parlantes que mencionas son aproximadamente lo mismo : para hacer ruido barato , o mas elegante , uso profesional de bajo costo .... Los American Vox estan bastante bien terminados , pero no los he medido.
Respecto a lo otro , 10"/12" NO SON MEDIOS , son woofers , Un medio a lo sumo puede ser de 8" y en general son de 6/4". 
Todo depende lo que armes y los modelos que uses, hay drivers que se pueden cortar bastante bajo , de modo que no necesitas tweeters ni medios . La otra opcion es usar los medios de alto rendimiento que hay junto con tweeters bala . 
Esta ultima me gusta mas , tendrias un rango mas completo . 
Todo depende del uso y presupuesto que tengas .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Antonio , coincido absolutamente con vos , pero pasa que en la categoría "ruido barato profesional para bailongos" es bastante común que usen un 15 o 18 costado como woofer y otro 15 o 18 cortado cómo medio  , vaya manera elegante de dividir la potencia . . .


----------



## AntonioAA

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Antonio , coincido absolutamente con vos , pero pasa que en la categoría "ruido barato profesional para bailongos" es bastante común que usen un 15 o 18 costado como woofer y otro 15 o 18 cortado cómo medio  , vaya manera elegante de dividir la potencia . . .


Y asi suenan !!!


----------

